# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  курсы Java

## Schizo

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посетить курсы по Java. Опыт в программировании не нулевой, имел дело с Delphi.

----------


## shipr

а такие курсы бывают?
Шаг, сервер и т.д. смотрели?
лучше почитать книгу Экеля "Философия Джава" и пытаться что-то сделать самому. потому покурить какой-нибудь фреймворк типа Spring  и идти работать джуниором в какую-нибудь контору. 
я так за 2 года до синьёра вырос.

----------


## gocha

И мне интересно, где в Одессе есть курсы  по Java?

----------


## shipr

В политехе пошуршите, там сейчас Неткрекер курсы открывает.

----------


## Dex

Набор на курсы NetCracker закрыт. Из 150 желающих, возможно их было даже больше, взяли только лишь 30. В Одессе курсов по Java нет, во всяком случае достойных точно нет.

----------


## Fallout

Эти все курсы от компаний - как правило это просеиватели, среди всех отбирают уже с достаточно базовами навыками а потом просто пристальнее присматриваются к оставшимся ища кому можно предложить работу, то есть просто перебор массы людей под видом курсов, с нуля наврядли чему научат, вариант засветиться для тех кто уже умеет более мение

----------


## falconwin

> Набор на курсы NetCracker закрыт. Из 150 желающих, возможно их было даже больше, взяли только лишь 30. В Одессе курсов по Java нет, во всяком случае достойных точно нет.


 А планируется ли следующая волна курсов? Может уже известны какие-то предварительные даты?

----------


## v_i_c

http://www.youtube.com/user/ytkach - у него много видео. зачем вам эти курсы? лежи себе на диване и смотри. ну шо за народ...

----------


## Алекс26

> я так за 2 года до синьёра вырос.


 не говорите больше такого никогда, на смех поднимут =)

----------


## Алекс26

> Набор на курсы NetCracker закрыт. Из 150 желающих, возможно их было даже больше, взяли только лишь 30. В Одессе курсов по Java нет, во всяком случае достойных точно нет.


 а что в Шаге ? все плохо ?

----------


## falconwin

> а что в Шаге ? все плохо ?


 У ШАГа java почти не видно. в профессиональных курсах есть только javascript, но это не java! 
что-то нашлось здесь но такое впечатление что Базовый курс && 40часов == не выходя за границы общедоступных книг, таких как "Философия java".

----------


## Алекс26

а чо я бы преподавал в свободное время
послал резюме в ШАГ посмотрим что ответят

----------


## Apple

> не говорите больше такого никогда, на смех поднимут =)


 А что смешного?

----------


## oxigen_

Возможно есть смысл искать не курсы, а преподавателя для индивидуальных занятий. КПД выше будет.
В том же ШАГ-е стоит об этом узнать. Или тут на форуме самому поискать.

----------


## Fallout

> А что смешного?


 Обычно этого времени крайне мало, даже если брать во внимание нашу градацию степеней, а не буржуйскую.

----------


## Fallout

> Возможно есть смысл искать не курсы, а преподавателя для индивидуальных занятий. КПД выше будет.
> В том же ШАГ-е стоит об этом узнать. Или тут на форуме самому поискать.


 А окупится ли такое чтение лекций одному слушателю поначалу?

----------


## shipr

1. Не знаю у кого как с обучением, но мне ну крайне туго идёт изучение чего-либо нового, если мне за это не платят денег. А когда платят деньги, то любая тема изучается на одном дыхании. 
2. Научиться программированию можно только начать программировать. По сему, не устроившись на работу программистом, научиться программировать нельзя. 
3. Вы видели современные проекты? Вы знаете какой софт в банках и страховых конторах? Вы знаете как матерятся те программисты, которые это поддерживаю? Вы думаете гомнокод точка ру появился на пустом месте? Высказвание, что 90% написаного кода - гомнокод, лишено смысла? 
В IT довольно много случайных людей, так что же мешает амбициозному человеку занять место среди той кучи гонокодеров, которая написала 90% существующего кода? Я считаю, что кроме отсутствия желания и надуманных причин ничего.
4. В последнее время довольно часто мелькают вакансии жабабыдлокодеров. Что мешает прочитать старенькую книжку Брюса Эккеля "Философия жабы" и походить по собеседованиям?  Новую книжку Эккеля читать не советую - много буков и корявый перевод.
5. Сейчас программистов сильно нехватает. Я вот за последние полгода 3 раза менял контору. И несмотря на то что я такой попрыгунчик, у меня было 3 предложения на работу, когда я её менял последний раз. 

ЗЫ надеюсь ничего смешного и обидного не паписал

----------


## Fallout

> 1. Не знаю у кого как с обучением, но мне ну крайне туго идёт изучение чего-либо нового, если мне за это не платят денег. А когда платят деньги, то любая тема изучается на одном дыхании. 
> 2.* Научиться программированию можно только начать программировать. По сему, не устроившись на работу программистом, научиться программировать нельзя.* 
> 3. Вы видели современные проекты? Вы знаете какой софт в банках и страховых конторах? Вы знаете как матерятся те программисты, которые это поддерживаю? Вы думаете гомнокод точка ру появился на пустом месте? Высказвание, что 90% написаного кода - гомнокод, лишено смысла? 
> В IT довольно много случайных людей, так что же мешает амбициозному человеку занять место среди той кучи гонокодеров, которая написала 90% существующего кода? Я считаю, что кроме отсутствия желания и надуманных причин ничего.
> 4. В последнее время довольно часто мелькают вакансии жабабыдлокодеров. Что мешает прочитать старенькую книжку Брюса Эккеля "Философия жабы" и походить по собеседованиям?  Новую книжку Эккеля читать не советую - много буков и корявый перевод.
> 5. Сейчас программистов сильно нехватает. Я вот за последние полгода 3 раза менял контору. И несмотря на то что я такой попрыгунчик, у меня было 3 предложения на работу, когда я её менял последний раз. 
> 
> ЗЫ надеюсь ничего смешного и обидного не паписал


 Чтоб устроится на работу программистом таки должен быть какой-то базовый уровень. А так все верно.

----------


## Apple

Кто сейчас занимается изучением Java? 
Одной как-то скучно читать книжку. Давайте объединяться, может заданиями обмениваться. 
Сложно в книге выделить, что важно, а что не пригодится.
Может курсы кто-то отыскал.

----------


## Алекс26

надо создать коммунити изучающих язык )))

----------


## maxx™

> Кто сейчас занимается изучением Java? 
> Одной как-то скучно читать книжку. Давайте объединяться, может заданиями обмениваться. 
> Сложно в книге выделить, что важно, а что не пригодится.
> Может курсы кто-то отыскал.


 Так читать это хорошо, но надо писать. В самом языке в принципе ничего особо сложного нему, а вот ньюансы всяких фреймворков - можно 10 раз прочитать и не понять, но все усвоить просто один раз написав програмку.

----------


## Алекс26

главное знать что и как писать
и писать

----------


## Apple

Пока до писать еще не дошла...и что писать, конечно, пока не знаю.

----------


## maxx™

> Пока до писать еще не дошла...и что писать, конечно, пока не знаю.


 Было бы желание, а писать можно все что угодно.  Вы деньги тратите, наверное да. Так вот пишите програму для учета домашнего бюджета.  Та и таких идей- море, для обучения вполне сойдет.

----------


## falconwin

вот мой Hello World - Расчет биоритмов

----------


## LnNio3

Я тут с Вами абсолютно солидарен. Так как сам хотел заняться, уже видео-уроки скачал , книжек , а руки все не там где надо :smileflag:  . Но тут возникает вопрос, вот делфи понятно , можно заработать , си и подобное тоже где-то,  как-то можно устроиться. А вот с "жабой" куда с ней. Хорошо если есть классные знания и взяли на классную фирму. Но на местечковых работах одной "жабы" же мало ? Она приветствуется как дополнение , но как основной  не везде и не всегда. Или ошибаюсь и "мой стакан на половину пуст"?  :smileflag:  Заранее спасибо , если кто-то развенчает мои сомнения .

----------


## Fallout

> Я тут с Вами абсолютно солидарен. Так как сам хотел заняться, уже видео-уроки скачал , книжек , а руки все не там где надо . Но тут возникает вопрос, вот делфи понятно , можно заработать , си и подобное тоже где-то,  как-то можно устроиться. А вот с "жабой" куда с ней. Хорошо если есть классные знания и взяли на классную фирму. Но на местечковых работах одной "жабы" же мало ? Она приветствуется как дополнение , но как основной  не везде и не всегда. Или ошибаюсь и "мой стакан на половину пуст"?  Заранее спасибо , если кто-то развенчает мои сомнения .


 Такое ощущение что этот комент где-то из очень далекого прошлого.

*Местечковые работы* - что под этим подразумевается и почему ограничиваемся только ими?

----------


## LnNio3

> Такое ощущение что этот комент где-то из очень далекого прошлого.
> 
> *Местечковые работы* - что под этим подразумевается и почему ограничиваемся только ими?


 Возможно из далекого, но меня интересовало в основном является ли он востребован на рынке труда в Одессе. Кажется что его как раз и слабая востребованность влияет на те же курсы , которых по пальцам можно пересчитать.

----------


## maxx™

> Возможно из далекого, но меня интересовало в основном является ли он востребован на рынке труда в Одессе. Кажется что его как раз и слабая востребованность влияет на те же курсы , которых по пальцам можно пересчитать.


 А что мешает просто почитать объявления от работодателей и попытаться там найти делфи?

----------


## Fallout

> Возможно из далекого, но меня интересовало в основном является ли он востребован на рынке труда в Одессе. Кажется что его как раз и слабая востребованность влияет на те же курсы , которых по пальцам можно пересчитать.


 Востребована ли Ява на рынке труда в Одессе?!?!!? Востребована. Насколько сильно по сравнению с другими не знаю, анализов рынка не делал, но думается будет в пятерке точно. 

А много ли вообще в Одессе курсов чего нибудь отличного от Явы ?

----------


## LnNio3

> А много ли вообще в Одессе курсов чего нибудь отличного от Явы ?


 Согласен мало. 




> А что мешает просто почитать объявления от работодателей и попытаться там найти делфи?


 Спасибо я уже работаю  :smileflag: .

----------


## Sergeevich

Отличная идея организоваться в группу по изучению JAVA. У меня уже достаточно высокий уровень, однако, нет знаний фреймворков. предлагаю поставить задачу себе, искать решения, обмениваться опытом. Взаимный контроль и взаимная помощь должны пойти на пользу. Кто желает, отписывайте в личку. Если соберется группа- обдумаем форму организации.

----------


## kresteleff

Так вроде в шаге есть юзер группа по Java

----------


## Мальвина

> Отличная идея организоваться в группу по изучению JAVA. У меня уже достаточно высокий уровень, однако, нет знаний фреймворков. предлагаю поставить задачу себе, искать решения, обмениваться опытом. Взаимный контроль и взаимная помощь должны пойти на пользу. Кто желает, отписывайте в личку. Если соберется группа- обдумаем форму организации.


 А у меня низкий... Один хороший человек с форума посоветовал мне поставить Эклипс с gwt. Первое прошло нормально, а второе не идет. На работе ремонт, компы старые перестанавливаются с места на место, а дома интернета нет, приношу домой gwt, пишет неожиданній конец архива. Читаю по интернету что может быть архиватор не тот или антивирусник не пропускает. Антивирусника дома нет, проверю архиватор. И даже в этом случае не знаю как gwt вставить в Єклипс. Вот такие казалось бі мелочи тормозят. Сижу как у разбитого корыта. Хочу в группу.

----------


## Fallout

> А у меня низкий... Один хороший человек с форума посоветовал мне поставить Эклипс с gwt. Первое прошло нормально, а второе не идет. На работе ремонт, компы старые перестанавливаются с места на место, а дома интернета нет, приношу домой gwt, пишет неожиданній конец архива. Читаю по интернету что может быть архиватор не тот или антивирусник не пропускает. Антивирусника дома нет, проверю архиватор. И даже в этом случае не знаю как gwt вставить в Єклипс. Вот такие казалось бі мелочи тормозят. Сижу как у разбитого корыта. Хочу в группу.


 Ох уж эти добрые души

----------


## Мальвина

> Ох уж эти добрые души


 Добрая душа разбила мне корыто  :smileflag:  . Как проблему опишешь, так и хорошая мысля догоняет почти сразу. На работе только что открыла пакет  gwt, вот и скину на флешку разархивированный, тут и в блокноте кое-что об установке пишется на английском, может удастся наконец это сделать.

----------


## Sergeevich

"неожиданный конец архива" говорит об нарушении его целостности. А вообще, в архиве есть инструкция. В любом случае, без интернета дома будет очень проблемно чему-то учиться, т.к. вся информация, help и т.д. в интернете. А на начальных этапах "гуглить" надо очень много!!!

----------


## Fallout

> Добрая душа разбила мне корыто  . Как проблему опишешь, так и хорошая мысля догоняет почти сразу. На работе только что открыла пакет  gwt, вот и скину на флешку разархивированный, тут и в блокноте кое-что об установке пишется на английском, может удастся наконец это сделать.


 Вы еще не поняли мой намек на то что с GWT не стоит заморачиваться на начальных стадиях?




> В любом случае, без интернета дома будет очень проблемно чему-то учиться, т.к. вся информация, help и т.д. в интернете. А на начальных этапах "гуглить" надо очень много!!!


 верно

----------


## 5had0w

> Вы еще не поняли мой намек на то что с GWT не стоит заморачиваться на начальных стадиях?


 Нууу, надо ж результаты куда-то выводить. А в качестве "какой-никакой, а все же ГУЙ" сгодится и GWT. Хотя для Эклипса логичнее было бы использовать SWT.

----------


## Fallout

> Нууу, надо ж результаты куда-то выводить. А в качестве "какой-никакой, а все же ГУЙ" сгодится и GWT. Хотя для Эклипса логичнее было бы использовать SWT.


 Чем уже косоль, или простой вывод в HTML страничку, не подходит поначалу, ну на крайняк Свинговое окошко?

----------


## Мальвина

> "неожиданный конец архива" говорит об нарушении его целостности. А вообще, в архиве есть инструкция. В любом случае, без интернета дома будет очень проблемно чему-то учиться, т.к. вся информация, help и т.д. в интернете. А на начальных этапах "гуглить" надо очень много!!!


 Вот блокнот в архиве я и имела ввиду. На работе буду гуглить, а дома дочь растет, лучше будет расти без интернета.

----------


## Мальвина

> Вы еще не поняли мой намек на то что с GWT не стоит заморачиваться на начальных стадиях?


 Да поняла, но я рада что хоть кто-то куда-то везет.

----------


## Ronan

> Так вроде в шаге есть юзер группа по Java


 уже как пару мес есть  :smileflag: 

и по темке
как более долгий, но относительно более простой и надежный вариант устроиться программистом имея нулевой опыт - пойти тестировщиком или автоматизатором...   ну и затем уже через полгода-год перейти в джуниоры

----------


## LotosArt

хм, может не там искал, но вот что-то так и не нашел в шаге юзер группу на джаве...

----------


## Electrovenik

Присоединяюсь. Ищу курсы по Яве.
 Сам учу по книге философия явы 3 издание но не понятно правильно ли ты понимаеш язык или нет. Если кто то знает какие то курсы просьба напишите в ПМ буду весьма благодарен.
 Может кто то индивидуальным уроками занимается тоже за...

----------


## AndrSonic

Возможно не совсем в тему, но....

Возможно, я как-то не так понял эту фразу



> Сам учу по книге философия явы 3 издание но не понятно правильно ли ты понимаеш язык или нет.


 Если читаешь, и перестаешь понимать о чем идет речь...  или возвращайся к началу главы, или посмотри эту тему в других книгах, например: Полный справочник по Java

Вся проблема в том, что одна книга не всегда дает полное представление.
Возможно стоит начать с Туториалов

Сам пользуюсь javable.com только требуется регистрация на форуме и отдельная на туториалы

----------


## Provectus

Для тех, кто хотел бы переквалифицироваться с других технологий и языков на *Java*, у нас появилась вакансия: 
*Junior Java developer* 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=641763&page=4 
Предпочтение отдаем кандидатам с хорошим уровнем разговорного английского (работа будет связана с командировками и общением с клиентами).
Если программируете , используя другие технологии, но уже читаете книги по Java, вакансия для вас. 
Хотя, ребят с теоретической  базой  и хотя бы 0,5 опыта работы рассматрвиаем тоже, для этой вакансии важен английский. 
Милости просим  


Юлия.

----------


## Алекс26

Нет курсов по Яве
Желающие учиться есть
Желающие учить есть
а курсов нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Нет курсов по Яве
> Желающие учиться есть
> Желающие учить есть
> а курсов нет


 Осталось желающим учиться с желающими учить договорится о цене и т п  :smileflag:

----------


## DiMomite

> Нет курсов по Яве
> Желающие учиться есть
> Желающие учить есть
> а курсов нет


 Например, в Luxoft есть Java базовый и расширенный курсы. Только цены на них довольно существенные.
http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/code/class_web_developer_in_java/
Уровень преподавания мне лично очень понравился.

----------


## maxx™

> Например, в Luxoft есть Java базовый и расширенный курсы. Только цены на них довольно существенные.
> http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/code/class_web_developer_in_java/
> Уровень преподавания мне лично очень понравился.


  На курсы за такие деньги нет смысла идти начинающим. Потому как скорее всего эти деньги будут потрачены зря.

----------


## Electrovenik

Кто преподает индивидуальные уроки? Согласен рассмотреть варианты =)

----------


## DiMomite

> На курсы за такие деньги нет смысла идти начинающим. Потому как скорее всего эти деньги будут потрачены зря.


 Полностью согласен. Туда есть смысл идти тем, кто уже достаточно хорошо знает какой-то ООП язык, скорее всего С++, потому что очень много схожих понятий и синтаксис близкий. У нас на этих курсах в основном "плюсовики" и были.

----------


## Алекс26

надо мне собрать группу и учить ))) ничего больше не остается... ))

----------


## Мальвина

> надо мне собрать группу и учить ))) ничего больше не остается... ))


 
Денег нет, возьмите меня в секретари, за то что буду курсы подслушивать

----------


## titans

Люди, у меня есть помещение в центре города, по дешёвке могу договриться. Сам осваиваю Java.
P.S. Алекс, давайте собирём группу. Я хочу открывать компьютерные курсы для начинающих, . Готовлю Класс и компьютеры, для 6-8 человек. Я вам даю класс, делаем смету, и вперёд!

----------


## Cornelius

Если уж собираете группу, то возьмите и меня, плиз )))

----------


## titans

Хорошо, давайте так. Пишите мне в личку, кто хочет учить программирование Java (что бы составить список), в какое время можете. Я думаю в течении месяца организуем помещение с компьютерами. Класс будет находиться в центре города. Стоимость обучения приблизительно 600-800 грн в месяц (ещё уточняется). Занятия будут три раза в неделю. Пишите, ваши пожелания по времени, по дням, что бы составить график. И ваш телефон. Когда всё будет готово, я обзвоню всех, и будем учиться.

----------


## Lord of rings

А можно программу обучения огласить?

----------


## titans

> А можно программу обучения огласить?


 Мы создаём учебный план. После того, как найдём преподавателя и утвердим с ним план, так сразу и огласим ))). В наших интересах сделать как можно полнее программу, что бы люди были грамотными специалистами. Самым активным и способным слушателям, после окончания предлагаем трудоустройство. Но об этом чуточку позже.

----------


## KaVaBaNGa

Я бы сам походил если б в вечернее время, и упор был сделан на мобильные платформы...
Очень бы хотелось услышать программу обучения...

----------


## Sedna

> Мы создаём учебный план. .....


 Вот и зачинщик объявился 
Могу на время курсов предоставить комп с лицензированной виндой и трёх слушателей. Двое будут приходить со своими ноутбуками. Если курсы будут после 1 сентября, то будет ещё один с нотиком. 




> Очень бы хотелось услышать программу обучения...


 Сейчас обучаюсь по Эккелю, и курсам "уроки Java for Testers" на ютюбе. Там препод взял за основу учебного плана официальные  "ява туториалс"

Java for Testers - Program Structure

   1. What is Java?
         1. History
         2. Main concepts
         3. Installation
         4. Classpath
         5. Hello World example
   2. Language Basics
         1. Variables
         2. Primitive Data Types
         3. Arrays
         4. Operators
         5. Expressions, Statements, and Blocks
         6. Control Flow Statements
               1. The if-then and if-then-else Statements
               2. The switch Statement
               3. The while and do-while Statements
               4. The for Statement
         7. Branching Statements
   3. Object-Oriented Programming Concepts
         1. What Is an Object?
         2. What Is a Class?
         3. What Is Inheritance?
         4. What Is an Interface?
         5. What Is a Package?
   4. Classes and Objects
         1. Classes
               1. Declaring Classes
               2. Declaring Member Variables
               3. Defining Methods
               4. Providing Constructors for Your Classes
               5. Passing Information to a Method or a Constructor
         2. Objects
               1. Creating Objects
               2. Using Objects
               3. Using the this Keyword
         3. Controlling Access to Members of a Class
         4. Understanding Instance and Class Members
         5. Initializing Fields
         6. Nested Classes
         7. Inner Class Example
         8. Enum Types
         9. Annotations
   5. Interfaces
         1. Defining an Interface
         2. Implementing an Interface
         3. Using an Interface as a Type
   6. Inheritance
         1. Overriding and Hiding Methods and Fields
         2. Using the Keyword super
         3. Object as a Superclass
         4. Writing Final Classes and Methods
         5. Abstract Methods and Classes
   7. Numbers
   8. Strings
   9. Generics
  10. Exceptions
         1. What Is an Exception?
         2. Catching and Handling Exceptions
         3. The try...catch...finally Blocks
         4. Specifying the Exceptions Thrown by a Method
         5. How to Throw Exceptions
         6. Chained Exceptions
         7. Creating Exception Classes
         8. Unchecked Exceptions
  11. Basic I/O
         1. I/O Streams
         2. Byte Streams
         3. Character Streams
         4. Buffered Streams
         5. Scanning
         6. Formatting
         7. Data Streams
         8. Object Streams
         9. File I/O
        10. File Objects
  12. Collections
         1. Interfaces
         2. Implementations
  13. Concurrency
         1. Processes and Threads
         2. Controlling a thread (start, stop, pause)
         3. Synchronization
  14. Platform
         1. Command line arguments
         2. Properties
         3. Environment
         4. System properties
         5. Spring library
  15. Database access
         1. JDBC basics
         2. Executing SQL
  16. Programming UI with Swing
         1. Simple UI program
         2. Frame, Dialog
         3. Swing components
  17. Unit testing
         1. JUnit

----------


## titans

> Я бы сам походил если б в вечернее время, и упор был сделан на мобильные платформы...
> Очень бы хотелось услышать программу обучения...


 Некоторые тоже за это голосуют. Скорее всего будет пн, ср, пт в 19:00. Что косается компа, будем рады. А группу необходимо собрать 6-8 человек. один уже записался, если Sedna предоставит трёх слушателей, то уже 4. Осталось ещё двое. Теперь вопрос. Будем заниматься в жару, в августе, или подождём прохладного сентября? Т.к. На начальных этапах кондиционера у нас нет.

----------


## Alexandr_P

Как по мне, то это сомнительная идея.
Кроме Java нужно знать еще много вещей (базы данных, XML и т.д.).
И где гарантия, что преподаватель - действительно мастер своего дела, а не нахватавшийся по верхам дилетант? (без обид).

----------


## maxx™

*MOD: Курсы, преподавателей, обcуждайте сколько хотите, а вот набор в группу прекращайте.*

----------


## kivanchik

Народ! а чё - тема закрыта или куда переехала? На сей день темка очень актуальна

----------


## Phoenixxe

> Как по мне, то это сомнительная идея.
> Кроме Java нужно знать еще много вещей (базы данных, XML и т.д.).
> И где гарантия, что преподаватель - действительно мастер своего дела, а не нахватавшийся по верхам дилетант? (без обид).


 Мастер своего дела навряд ли будет учить Вас на курсах для новичков. Разве что ему хочется попрактиковаться в педагогике.

Ну а все знать не получится, да и не нужно.
К примеру, тем кто на GAE или микроустройствах 
знать аппсервера или хибернейт для баз данных необязательно.

----------


## Allann

> Мастер своего дела навряд ли будет учить Вас на курсах для новичков. Разве что ему хочется попрактиковаться в педагогике.


 +1
мастер своего дела возьмет не меньше чем зарабатывает на основной работе, а это минимум от 12-15 у.е. в час )
да и то, кому нужен напряг с подготовкой к лекциям, трата времени на дорогу, накладные расходы и пр. 
думаю если будет доход от курсов в 1,5 - 2 раза больше, чем на основной работе, то можно подумать и о преподавании

----------


## ASATOR

есть большое желание учиться, но пока нет базовых знаний, возьмёте? 743-44-58, 050-291-99-96

----------


## titans

"Мастер своего дела" захотел по 100 у.е с человека в день. Ищем дальше...

----------


## Phoenixxe

> "Мастер своего дела" захотел по 100 у.е с человека в день. Ищем дальше...


 такие занятия не ведутся группами по 50 человек
думаю, максимум 4

тем более не 8 часов, активных - 2-3

часовой рейт указан вполне адекватный

----------


## Sergeevich

Чтобы чему-то учиться- не обязательно ходить на курсы. Главное желание и настойчивость. Я списался с парнем с форума, который хотел изучать, а я вроде как наставник у него на добровольной основе... так что?! хватило его на неделю. Он купил 3 дорогущие книжки,и  пропал. 
Главное в обучении- это постановка задач+ помощь когда в полном тупике- для этого и нужен наствник (учитель).

----------


## Fallout

> Чтобы чему-то учиться- не обязательно ходить на курсы. Главное желание и настойчивость. Я списался с парнем с форума, который хотел изучать, а я вроде как наставник у него на добровольной основе... так что?! хватило его на неделю. Он купил 3 дорогущие книжки,и  пропал. 
> Главное в обучении- это постановка задач+ помощь когда в полном тупике- для этого и нужен наствник (учитель).


 Думаю что большинство желающих изучать разработку, в особенности java, в первую очередь привлекают относительно высокие ЗП, но вот понимание того, что для этого нужно приложить немало усилий и достаточно долгое время не будет отдачи, приходит уже после

----------


## Sergeevich

> Думаю что большинство желающих изучать разработку, в особенности java, в первую очередь привлекают относительно высокие ЗП, но вот понимание того, что для этого нужно приложить немало усилий и достаточно долгое время не будет отдачи, приходит уже после


 Согласен полностью. Более того, если попадаешь в ступор при первой сложности, и помочь некому- отпадает всякое желание учится и уверенность в собственных силах. Но повоторюсь, если ставить интересные и реалистичные задачи, чтоб ученик их мог выполнять- процесс обучения становится увлекательным, прозрачным и результативным. Поэтому, учителя и должны зарабатывать большие деньги!

----------


## maxx™

> Согласен полностью. Более того, если попадаешь в ступор при первой сложности, и помочь некому- отпадает всякое желание учится и уверенность в собственных силах. Но повоторюсь, если ставить интересные и реалистичные задачи, чтоб ученик их мог выполнять- процесс обучения становится увлекательным, прозрачным и результативным. Поэтому, учителя и должны зарабатывать большие деньги!


  Если будет учитель, который будет выводить из всех ступоров, то потом может оказаться, что самостоятельно из них выходить проблематично.

----------


## oxigen_

> Если будет учитель, который будет выводить из всех ступоров, то потом может оказаться, что самостоятельно из них выходить проблематично.


 Это смотря как выводить.
Толковому ученику достаточно подсказать направление, в котором стоит копать, а дальше он сам разберется.

----------


## HR NetCracker

> В политехе пошуршите, там сейчас Неткрекер курсы открывает.


 


> А планируется ли следующая волна курсов? Может уже известны какие-то предварительные даты?


 У нас набор через неделю  :smileflag:  
Приходите! Ждем на презентации и собеседованиях! 

Информация здесь https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1059500 или на ветке NetCracker

----------


## Allann

а еще набор студентов (и не только) ведут Люксофт и Эксиджен в своих учебных центрах

----------


## app1e

Я слышал, что в Люксофте проводят курсы по джаве, но только в Киеве. Правда возможен вроде вариант, если набирутся человек 5-6 в Одессе, то их смогут провести в Одессе... Кому интересно. то вот можете ознакомится с курсами:
http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22489
http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22491

----------


## Наффаня

Лучше устраивать подобные презентации и собеседования вечером! Не все желающие могут в рабочее время прийти!

----------


## 081krieger

Про Exigen могу сказать, что набор уже закончился. Следующий будет, возможно, зимой.

----------


## Phoenixxe

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/study/129521/#habracut
http://kostin.ws/java/

сам этого костина не читал
но может кому понравится и пригодится

----------


## Phoenixxe

День технологий Java в Киеве
хоть и не для новичков, но ...

http://www.developers.org.ua/calendar/954/

есть парочка интересных, буду надеяться, что хоть они выложат видео

----------


## Алекс26

я - мастер своего дела )
могу взять студентов ... подробности в личке

----------


## Алекс26

> День технологий Java в Киеве
> хоть и не для новичков, но ...
> 
> http://www.developers.org.ua/calendar/954/
> 
> есть парочка интересных, буду надеяться, что хоть они выложат видео


 Есть в нете видео с майской конференции JEEConf - там были довольно интересные доклады...

----------


## app1e

Кому интересно, то вроде Luxoft собирается провести курс по Java в Одессе...

----------


## JDenton

мне интересно откуда информация что да как поделись

----------


## Phoenixxe

а кто-нибудь какие-нибудь курсы уже посетил ?
где фидбеки ?

----------


## app1e

Luxoft поставила курс по Java в Одессе, вот http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22489&ID_TIME=28371

----------


## Lord of rings

> Luxoft поставила курс по Java в Одессе, вот http://www.luxoft-training.ru/training/catalog/course.html?ID=22489&ID_TIME=28371


 6400 грн кажется

----------


## app1e

Может и дороговато, но говорят что курс стоящий того...

----------


## Lord of rings

> Может и дороговато, но говорят что курс стоящий того...


 5 дней.... скорее не курс, а тренинг

----------


## Fallout

6400 грн за 40 часов курсов на начальную общую тематику ?!??!!!!! Мдя неплохо поднимать бабло на жаждущих получать ЗП кодеров

----------


## Allann

ну учитывая будущую зп, то не так уж и много 

во всем можно разобраться и самому, но тренинг просто сэкономит вам время

----------


## Fallout

> ну учитывая будущую зп, то не так уж и много 
> 
> во всем можно разобраться и самому, но тренинг просто сэкономит вам время


 Прохождение этого курса никак не гарантирует что будет эта будущая ЗП. 

Да и не тренинг это, трениниг это когда на практике больше, а тут сжато выдадут теорию которую можно прочитать в книгах. Ответы на вопросы можно поспрашивать и на форумах. Обучение программированию это больше самостоятельный процесс, никакие курсы, а не индивидуальный наставник на крайняк, особо не помогут. Но ведь легче выложить деньги в надежде что ведь должны же эти средства хоть как то окупиться, чем просто сесть и начать писать код.

----------


## Lord of rings

> Прохождение этого курса никак не гарантирует что будет эта будущая ЗП. 
> 
> Да и не тренинг это, трениниг это когда на практике больше, а тут сжато выдадут теорию которую можно прочитать в книгах. Ответы на вопросы можно поспрашивать и на форумах. Обучение программированию это больше самостоятельный процесс, никакие курсы, а не индивидуальный наставник на крайняк, особо не помогут. Но ведь легче выложить деньги в надежде что ведь должны же эти средства хоть как то окупиться, чем просто сесть и начать писать код.


 Согласен. Я изучаю Джаву дома, список вопросов этого курса в принципе прошел.... могу уже для Андроида небольшие программки делать.... На работу всё равно никто не возьмет.

----------


## Sergeevich

Курсы нужны слабодисциплинированным людям (это касается не только программирования, но и английского и т.д.). Для них это нечто вроде снятия ответственности+ заставление себя учить. Оно, естественно проще... Однако, это ни в коем случае не может заменить задания. По своему опыту знаю, что 90% того что умею получил когда начала работать над разработкой конкретного приложения(пусть и учебного) в команде.

----------


## Lord of rings

Вот тут не согласен.... Английский как раз сам не выучишь без курсов или преподавателя, так как надо кого-то слушать и с кем-то говорить....

----------


## maxx™

> Вот тут не согласен.... Английский как раз сам не выучишь без курсов или преподавателя, так как надо кого-то слушать и с кем-то говорить....


  Говорить фигня, а слушать можно и кино.

----------


## Fallout

> Говорить фигня, а слушать можно и кино.


 и потом не понимать чего это тебя никто понять то не может :smileflag:

----------


## Lord of rings

в общем да.

а отличие курсов от тренингов заключается в том, что курсы как правило занимают длительное время, расчитаны на слушателей без базы, дают базу, тонкости и подробности..

тренинг же как правило рассчитан на слушателя с "базой", в тренинге дают основные аспекты нового направления из базы, ну и кое-какие подробности... а остальное человек домысливает сам в силу имеющихся знанний и опыта в ЭТОЙ специальности... 

то есть за 40 часов можно прочитать курс лекций в институтском режиме, кто-то успеет что-то записать... наверное не более того.... в одно ухо влетело, в другое вылетело вместе с оплатой.

----------


## Allann

не совсем так, вместе с лекцией и вопросами-ответами слушателям выдается презенташка и задачник + на тренинге насколько я знаю есть практические задачи.. лучше сами туда позвоните и все узнайте кому интересно

----------


## Vladaaaa

> Курсы нужны слабодисциплинированным людям (это касается не только программирования, но и английского и т.д.). Для них это нечто вроде снятия ответственности+ заставление себя учить. Оно, естественно проще... Однако, это ни в коем случае не может заменить задания. По своему опыту знаю, что 90% того что умею получил когда начала работать над разработкой конкретного приложения(пусть и учебного) в команде.


 ну если человек слабо дисциплинированный, то не стать ему программистом. 

А за этот курс цену загнули конкретно, 40 часов может кому-то кажется и много, но список тем, которые там будут разбираться, такие элементарные - достаточно прочитать первые 300 страниц Хорстманна. А вобще не представляю, если приходит человек с опытом программиста = 0, как вот ему объяснить хотя бы элементарное понятие ООП, простых алгоритмов, синтаксиса и семантики языка, работы компиляторов и трансляторов за 5 дней ..

----------


## Алекс26

> ну если человек слабо дисциплинированный, то не стать ему программистом. ..


 вы путаете дисциплину с мотивацией :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> вы путаете дисциплину с мотивацией


 мотивация то для многих достаточная - ЗП то часто упоминается в вакансиях, но вот чего то таки не хватает

----------


## LotosArt

А что не хватает тем людям, которые на словах готовы помочь, а на деле - никакой реакции?

----------


## Sergeevich

> А что не хватает тем людям, которые на словах готовы помочь, а на деле - никакой реакции?


 Это кто например?  Все кто ко мне обращались- я готов был помочь, на сколько сам могу. Сам тоже консультируюсь у более опытных коллег. Однако, разница лишь в том, что я сижу и жду, пока меня кто-то научит, а делаю действия, встречаюсь трудности обращаюсь за помощью. А общественность хочет, сидеть сложа руки, и чтоб их учили. Боюсь так не выйдет...

----------


## DMovchan

Видел в ветке Логики , что у них тренинг-центры есть  и по Java , кажется, тоже, но для тех, кто уже с небольшим опытом.

----------


## Peroxide

> Видел в ветке Логики , что у них тренинг-центры есть  и по Java , кажется, тоже, но для тех, кто уже с небольшим опытом.


 Я бы даже сказал, для тех, кто с ХОРОШИМ опытом.
От 2-х лет коммерческого опыта в программировании - это как-бы, не любительский уровень, мне кажется.

----------


## Just curiosity

> ну если человек слабо дисциплинированный, то не стать ему программистом. 
> 
> А за этот курс цену загнули конкретно, 40 часов может кому-то кажется и много, но список тем, которые там будут разбираться, такие элементарные - достаточно прочитать первые 300 страниц Хорстманна. А вобще не представляю, если приходит человек с опытом программиста = 0, как вот ему объяснить хотя бы элементарное понятие ООП, простых алгоритмов, синтаксиса и семантики языка, работы компиляторов и трансляторов за 5 дней ..


 
100%
Видимо, там преподают кудесники, т.к. они должны сотворить Чудо, раз обещают "которые позволят им заниматься разработкой на платформе JavaSE 6. " за 40 часов. 
Писали бы уже EE + net beans, чего уж мелочиться, глядишь, больше соблазнившихся на "размер будущего оклада" прибежит...

----------


## Allann

это курс для тех кто уже знаком с джава, но хочет подтянуть пробелы в знаниях и хорошенько все повторить

----------


## Vladaaaa

> это курс для тех кто уже знаком с джава, но хочет подтянуть пробелы в знаниях и хорошенько все повторить


 хорошенько все повторить за 800$ ))) и это для Одессы
 Вы извините, конечно, но там такой список тем(элементарных), что тот кто знаком с java наверняка это хорошо знает и сам сможет прочитать лекцию на эти темы, ну а если есть пробелы в этих темах, то тогда не представляю, как он знаком с java - знает , что есть такой язык и на нем пишут приложения для мобильных?))

----------


## Allann

> хорошенько все повторить за 800$ ))) и это для Одессы
>  Вы извините, конечно, но там такой список тем(элементарных), что тот кто знаком с java наверняка это хорошо знает и сам сможет прочитать лекцию на эти темы, ну а если есть пробелы в этих темах, то тогда не представляю, как он знаком с java - знает , что есть такой язык и на нем пишут приложения для мобильных?))


 хорошо, ваш вариант - зачем эти курсы?!
с нулевыми знаниями понятно что идти туда малоэффективно, с опытом - бесполезно, тогда зачем?

----------


## Fallout

> хорошо, ваш вариант - зачем эти курсы?!
> с нулевыми знаниями понятно что идти туда малоэффективно, с опытом - бесполезно, тогда зачем?


 Затем что кто то мог заработать

----------


## Vladaaaa

> Затем что кто то мог заработать


  это точно )))))

пусть курс существует, я совсем не против, вопрос в том, что цена за курс слишком завышена, те темы не стоят таких денег.

----------


## Allann

это вообще другой вопрос
понятно что цена завышена, но вы то говорили о целесообразности самого курса как такового

----------


## Fallout

> это вообще другой вопрос
> понятно что цена завышена, но вы то говорили о целесообразности самого курса как такового


 Курсы может еще нужны там где информация сильно раскидана по разным источникам и тяжело ее найти в структурированном виде. 

Вышеупомянутые курсы это скорее всего для тех кто хочет получить быструю обзорную экскурсию и уже имеет опыт программирования на других языках

----------


## Allann

может кому пригодится 
http://www.luxoft-training.ru/events...tm_campaign=CM

----------


## falconwin

> может кому пригодится 
> http://www.luxoft-training.ru/events...tm_campaign=CM


 Это вроде не для одесситов, т.к. в презентации написано Luxoft Днепропетровск.

----------


## Alan23

Кто-то еще остался живой из изучающих Java самостоятельно?

----------


## Peroxide

> Кто-то еще остался живой из изучающих Java самостоятельно?


 Ну, например, я. Изучаю уже около года. Что-то могу, но больше того, что не могу пока  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

да и мне интересна статистика 
а еще любопытно сколько нынче в среднем занимает у простого смертного времени подготовка чтобы получить первую работу junior java с нуля в программировании?

----------


## Vladaaaa

совсем с нуля - года 3, думаю. Сразу же к изучению java не приступишь, изучение основ, базовых алгоритмов программирования, желательно знать принципы работы ОС (память, очереди ...) - это минимум, без которого на работу не возьмут. Для программиста с опытом переход на java с трудоустройством на позицию junior занимает 6 мес где-то, ну год в "тяжелом" случае. 
Если возраст 25+ , то будет тяжко с нуля начинать

----------


## Peroxide

> совсем с нуля - года 3, думаю. Сразу же к изучению java не приступишь, изучение основ, базовых алгоритмов программирования, желательно знать принципы работы ОС (память, очереди ...) - это минимум, без которого на работу не возьмут. Для программиста с опытом переход на java с трудоустройством на позицию junior занимает 6 мес где-то, ну год в "тяжелом" случае. 
> Если возраст 25+ , то будет тяжко с нуля начинать


 Спасибо за информацию, а то уже начал сомневаться "не клинический ли я идиот", что за год изучения java с нуля не могу ещё найти работу  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

Peroxide, смотря какая перед Вами цель. 
Если изучить Java, то год это мало.
А если цель найти работу джуном, и за год не нашли, то значит что-то не там ищете.

----------


## Peroxide

> Peroxide, смотря какая перед Вами цель. 
> Если изучить Java, то год это мало.
> А если цель найти работу джуном, и за год не нашли, то значит что-то не там ищете.


 Я одновременно изучаю и ищу. Ищу где-то последние полгода.
Цель стоит - изучить на достаточном уровне, чтобы найти и, собственно, найти.
Общался уже с представителями почти всех одесских компаний, где бывали вакансии джуниоров по джаве. Ну, положим, примерно в половине случаев я явно поспешил, т.к. к моменту собеседования имел явные пробелы в основах языка. Но в остальных случаях - даже не знаю.
Сейчас уже освоил более-менее основы языка, основные алгоритмы, основные структуры данных (массивы, коллекции и т.п.), графический интерфейс на элементарном уровне (Свинг, AWT), сокеты, ввод-вывод, немножко потоки и синхронизацию, базы данных и библиотеки Hibernate, умею вешать элементарные приложения на веб сервер (пока только Глассфиш и контейнер Томкэт), в данный момент изучаю документацию по Спринг MVC и IoC. Писал несколько простых клиент-серверных приложений на сокетах, мелкие десктопные приложения веб-скрэперы с экспортом в базы данных, в общем, то что мог сам для себя сочинить.
Если можно, подскажите, пожалуйста, что конкретно нужно подтянуть и что конкретно быть способным написать, чтобы претендовать на самые начальные позиции?
И да, если "не там", то где тогда "там"? Компаниям почти в 100% случаев требуется высококлассные спецы с опытом работы.

----------


## Romikgy

> Если возраст 25+ , то будет тяжко с нуля начинать


 я бы не был настолько категоричен .... люди то разные..... и самое главное желание....

----------


## Fallout

> я бы не был настолько категоричен .... люди то разные..... и самое главное желание....


 дело не только в желании, 25+ уже так не ведутся на "интересные проекты" и "дружественный коллектив"

----------


## phoenix78

> Если можно, подскажите, пожалуйста, что конкретно нужно подтянуть и что конкретно быть способным написать, чтобы претендовать на самые начальные позиции?
> И да, если "не там", то где тогда "там"? Компаниям почти в 100% случаев требуется высококлассные спецы с опытом работы.


 Общих правил нет - у всех своя специфика. Поэтому нужно читать требования по вакансии.

Мы обязательно хорошо проверяем базовые знания + спрашиваем, по тем областям, которые кандидат указал в резюме. Естественно, если в резюме нет, того что нужно на эту позицию, то кандидат не дойдет до тех. собеседования... или его могут проверить на будующее. Если будете писать в резюме для количества то, в чем плохо разбираетесь - это будет реальный шанс завалиться.
Есть еще большая разница между практическими знаниями и способностью пройти собеседование. Есть тенденция со стороны интервьюверов поумничать )), поэтому нужно быть готовым к "аккадемическим" вопросам и уметь себя подать. Ваши шансы повысятся, если погуглите на тему "вопросы на собеседовании java" и сделаете правильные выводы)) Я не считаю это читерством, т.к. пока будете по этим вопросом готовиться реально узнаете много нового ))
Удачи  :smileflag:

----------


## Vladaaaa

Peroxide, попробуйте написать банальную игрушку типа пасьянса, или простенький форум. Это поможет закрыть "дыры" в базовых знаниях для позиции junior, получите опыт создания действительно полноценного продукта, систематизирует знания, и почти гарантированно можно получить работу.  На javatalks помнится можно было прости тестовое собеседование, узнать свой уровень так сказать.

----------


## oxigen_

Peroxide, Я так понимаю, что у Вас опыта программирования и на других языках не было? Только "для себя".
А судя по списку того, что Вы изучаете, Вас интересует именно JEE.
Все дело в том, что джуна без какого-то реального опыта для JEE в принципе мало кто захочет брать. 
Джуна на написание нового проекта редко берут. Чаще это багфикс и сопровождение чужого кода. А такого опыта у вас нет.

А где этот реальный опыт взять, тут есть варианты.
- участие в опенсорс проекте. Кроме опыта работы с реальным кодом, получаете еще и опыт командной работы, работу с системами контроля версий и.т.п.
- если не зацикливаться на JEE, то можно посмотреть к примеру в сторону Android. Писать под него на той же java, но попроще. А мобильных разработчиков сейчас острый дефицит и требования к ним потому гораздо ниже, чем к JEE.

----------


## Peroxide

oxigen_ спасибо. Немного погуглил, оценил перспективы попасть в опенсорс команду разработчиков и подумал, что Андроид интереснее. Есть ли смысл им заниматься, если нет ну никакого желания писать именно игрушки? Насколько я знаю, там много разного софта пишется под эту платформу,  GPS-навигация там, push-технологии... но насколько оно востребовано по сравнению с игрушками? Спасибо.

----------


## phoenix78

андроид сейчас востребован для написания мобильных клиентов к большим серверным приложениям. Я бы сказал, что найти вакансию под game development будет намного сложнее, чем для какого то банкинга и т.д.

----------


## oxigen_

Последние 3 года занимаюсь мобильной разработкой в разных компаниях. И по тому, что я вижу - игрушки это скажем побочный продукт. Основные проекты как раз не игры.

----------


## merann

хорошей темке ап, хорошие курсы кто-нибудь нашел?

----------


## LotosArt

возможно в начале лета в шаге могут появиться, но это совсем не факт. а так кроме люксофта с его запредельными ценами увы пока ничего нет...

----------


## TooSlow

> возможно в начале лета в шаге могут появиться, но это совсем не факт. а так кроме люксофта с его запредельными ценами увы пока ничего нет...


 А что есть в люксофте ? Сколько стоит ? Какие перспективы ? Есть ли ссылки ?

----------


## LotosArt

в личку ссылку бросил

----------


## Sergeevich

Не спешите на курсы в люксофт. Там действительно цены огромные, а гарантий никаких. Лично я советую, если есть время достаточно, посмотреть курсы Мирончика: основы JAVA, JAVA EE, и EJB + glassfish... Там все по 40 часов, местами очень нудно, что немного нервирует, но зато раскладывает человек по полочкам и концепции и реализации. Не пожалейте недели, посмотрите, и поделитесь своими выводами.

----------


## Sergeevich

Также меня посетила идея, о хостинге. Нам, как начинающим разработчика было бы интересно выкладывать готовые проектны в на сервера, а java hosting очень недешевый, я  предлагаю скинуться желающим и купить выделенный сервер, и публиковать туда наши проекты. Никакой коммерческой основы, просто для удобства показывать всем свои достижения, возможно даже использовать разработанный сайт при средней нагрузке. 
Прошу оценить идею, если есть желающие- пишите в личку.  Или обсуждаем тут.

----------


## maxx™

> Также меня посетила идея, о хостинге. Нам, как начинающим разработчика было бы интересно выкладывать готовые проектны в на сервера, а java hosting очень недешевый, я  предлагаю скинуться желающим и купить выделенный сервер, и публиковать туда наши проекты. Никакой коммерческой основы, просто для удобства показывать всем свои достижения, возможно даже использовать разработанный сайт при средней нагрузке. 
> Прошу оценить идею, если есть желающие- пишите в личку.  Или обсуждаем тут.


 10 баксов в месяц это разве дорого?

----------


## Peroxide

> 10 баксов в месяц это разве дорого?


 Это смотря для кого  :smileflag: 
Вообще, к чему этот вопрос? Есть же Google App Engine. Бесплатный Java-хостинг.
Или охото просто денежки пособирать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Nikles

> Также меня посетила идея, о хостинге. Нам, как начинающим разработчика было бы интересно выкладывать готовые проектны в на сервера, а java hosting очень недешевый, я  предлагаю скинуться желающим и купить выделенный сервер, и публиковать туда наши проекты. Никакой коммерческой основы, просто для удобства показывать всем свои достижения, возможно даже использовать разработанный сайт при средней нагрузке. 
> Прошу оценить идею, если есть желающие- пишите в личку.  Или обсуждаем тут.


 Пользуйте Jelastic -  пока что полностью бесплатный облачный java-хостинг.

----------


## Sergeevich

Отвечу по-порядку:
1. Дорого ли 10 баксов- возможно и недорого, однако, на хосте за 10 долларов далеко не уедишь! Разве что на сайт визитку или микроблог. Я имел ввиду хороший выделенный сервер, на котором можно размещать свои разработаные проекты, и не только демонстрировать их работодателям, но и поддерживать, возможно монетризировать.
2. 


> Вообще, к чему этот вопрос? Есть же Google App Engine. Бесплатный Java-хостинг.
> Или охото просто денежки пособирать?


  Ограничение по размеру 32 МБ! соотвественно не подходит даже для маленького интернет магазинчика, или новостного сайта.
3. Jelastic  - мне понравился, спасибо за совет. Для разработки и демонстрации- супер. Единственный минус- они привязывают к своему субдомены . Опять же, для нормальных проектов живых- не подходит.
А смысл не в сборе денег, а возможности недорогих стартапов, на нормальных маштабируемых серверах. 
Спасибо! Jelastic - дейстивтельно неплох.

----------


## Пульсар

Тема уже  большая и интересно, а у кого-то есть успехи в изучении  Java на курсах/тренингах?

----------


## Sergeevich

У меня 2 коллег начали свой путь программиста с годовых (9 месяцев) java курсов в Донецке, затем устроился джуниором, через год уже стронг мидл. Но стоит отметить, что он самостоятельно написал много проектов для изучения технологий, и этим козырял на собеседовании.

----------


## Пульсар

А в это время он кем-то работал или всё время уделял обучению? Писал проекты с нуля сам или Open Source в команде? Высшее образование какое?

----------


## Peroxide

И да, проекты какие он писал?
Коммерческие? Крупные? Мелкие? Просто для себя, для души?
Под веб? Под Андроид?

----------


## Sergeevich

В основном небоьльшие сайты, и один ресурс с клиентом на мобильнике на JavaME и вебсервис. Часто преподаватели просят чат написать. Кстати, кому интересно, у меня есть неплохое тестовое задание, могу выслать в личку. Мне понравилось его выполнять.

----------


## TooSlow

Интересно, вышлите пожалуйста тестовое в личку.

----------


## Peroxide

Я могу не одно такое задание выслать всем желающим  :smileflag:

----------


## v_i_c

> Отвечу по-порядку:
> 3. Jelastic  - мне понравился, спасибо за совет. Для разработки и демонстрации- супер. Единственный минус- они привязывают к своему субдомены . Опять же, для нормальных проектов живых- не подходит.
> А смысл не в сборе денег, а возможности недорогих стартапов, на нормальных маштабируемых серверах. .


 бред, любой домен прикрутить можно.

----------


## TooSlow

> Я могу не одно такое задание выслать всем желающим


  Так давайте все, все равно заняться нечем, хоть как то развлекусь.

----------


## Peroxide

> Так давайте все, все равно заняться нечем, хоть как то развлекусь.


 Кинь мыло в личку.

----------


## Shenon

В сентябре должны появиться довольно интересные курсы Java, по крайней мере в таком формате и объеме  у нас в городе ничего не было до сих пор.

----------


## Peroxide

> В сентябре должны появиться довольно интересные курсы Java, по крайней мере в таком формате и объеме  у нас в городе ничего не было до сих пор.


 Было уже, 2 года подряд. Это курсы Нэткрэкера

----------


## Shenon

> Было уже, 2 года подряд. Это курсы Нэткрэкера


 Нет, это не Неткрекер, это другой проект.  :smileflag: 
Неткрекер, кстати, тоже с сентября вроде собирается в новый класс набирать студентов.

----------


## Чебувара

> Неткрекер, кстати, тоже с сентября вроде собирается в новый класс набирать студентов.


 Я слышал, что есть сомнения по поводу целесообразности. У НК стандартный размер группы 30 человек. Слышал сейчас ходят от силы 5-7. Остальные просто забили.

----------


## Shenon

> Я слышал, что есть сомнения по поводу целесообразности. У НК стандартный размер группы 30 человек. *Слышал сейчас ходят от силы 5-7. Остальные просто забили.*


 Странно... А с чем это связано, любопытно?

----------


## Lord of rings

> Странно... А с чем это связано, любопытно?


 Меня к ним кстати на курсы не взяли.... брали только студентов....

----------


## Чебувара

> Странно... А с чем это связано, любопытно?


 Без понятия. За что купил, за то продал.

----------


## HR NetCracker

> Странно... А с чем это связано, любопытно?


 Сомнений по поводу целесообразности у нас нет. Мы однозначно будем набирать ребят в сентябре. 
На старте в группе действительно 30 человек, но после первого семестра часть студентов отсеивается (меньше трети), это нормальный процесс. 
Возможно, в какой-то момент посещаемость была невысокой, но это из-за гибкости обучения и высокой нагрузки студентов в конце семестра. А вот на финальном тестировании, которое проводилось на прошлой неделе, группа была почти в полном составе. Так что идем по плану.

----------


## andruha1981

Подскажите, это только для студентов политеха или на эти курсы может прийти человек не из политеха?

----------


## HR NetCracker

> Подскажите, это только для студентов политеха или на эти курсы может прийти человек не из политеха?


 В нашем Учебном Центре могут учиться студенты всех ВУЗов. В текущей группе, например, только около половины ребят из ОНПУ.

----------


## LotosArt

Если кому интересно изучать java, у меня есть знакомый, который ведет он-лан курсы. Пишите в личку, сброшу контакты

----------


## guppi

> В нашем Учебном Центре могут учиться студенты всех ВУЗов. В текущей группе, например, только около половины ребят из ОНПУ.


 А курсы только студентов или может пойти любой желающий? Какие требования вообще к тем кто на них идёт?
И можно подробнее узнать о курсах этих, что изучается, какие возрастные ограничения, какой график и т.д.

----------


## HR NetCracker

> А курсы только студентов или может пойти любой желающий? Какие требования вообще к тем кто на них идёт?
> И можно подробнее узнать о курсах этих, что изучается, какие возрастные ограничения, какой график и т.д.


 На курсы может пойти не только студент, главное, чтобы у соискателя было техническое образование и определенный уровень начальной подготовки - знания, понимание ООП, желательно хоть минимальный опыт разработки на Java (даже лабораторки в ВУЗе), базы данных. Общую информацию можно также найти здесь.

----------


## kaktebe

> На курсы может пойти не только студент, главное, чтобы у соискателя было техническое образование и определенный уровень начальной подготовки - знания, понимание ООП, желательно хоть минимальный опыт разработки на Java (даже лабораторки в ВУЗе), базы данных. Общую информацию можно также найти здесь.


 А когда начало занятий и у вас проходят только базы данных и обычную J2SE Джаву без серверных технологий? Или такие технологии как JSP и JSF тоже рассматриваются?

----------


## HR NetCracker

> А когда начало занятий и у вас проходят только базы данных и обычную J2SE Джаву без серверных технологий? Или такие технологии как JSP и JSF тоже рассматриваются?


 Начало занятий в октябре, а набор состоится на следующей неделе. Подробности в нашей ветке. 
Кроме занятий по Oracle, JavaSE будут занятия по J2EE. Такие технологии тоже рассматриваются.   :smileflag:

----------


## kaktebe

> Начало занятий в октябре, а набор состоится на следующей неделе. Подробности в нашей ветке. 
> Кроме занятий по Oracle, JavaSE будут занятия по J2EE. Такие технологии тоже рассматриваются.


 А как на счёт веб-фрэймворков Spring, Hibernate? Или веб часть Джавы только поверхностно рассматривается?

----------


## Fallout

> А как на счёт веб-фрэймворков Spring, Hibernate? Или веб часть Джавы только поверхностно рассматривается?


 Если побуквоедничать то ни Spring(если core), ни Hibernate не являются веб фреймворками. Spring MVC является.

Да и вообще курсы от NetCracker по идее должны покрывать именно их требования, под их проект(ы) и не факт что это мейнстрим

----------


## kaktebe

> Если побуквоедничать то ни Spring(если core), ни Hibernate не являются веб фреймворками. Spring MVC является.
> 
> Да и вообще курсы от NetCracker по идее должны покрывать именно их требования, под их проект(ы) и не факт что это мейнстрим


 Ну я поэтому и спрашиваю... Имеет ли смысл идти на эти курсы, если я хочу большей частью выучить веб-часть Java. Или там только декстопная изучается? Поскольку десктопная Java пользуется сейчас крайне небольшой популярностью, а вот веб...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну я поэтому и спрашиваю... Имеет ли смысл идти на эти курсы, если я хочу большей частью выучить веб-часть Java. Или там только декстопная изучается? Поскольку десктопная Java пользуется сейчас крайне небольшой популярностью, а вот веб...


 Думаю что эти курсы, как показывает практика подобных, направлены на то чтоб просеить молодые таланты. То есть первичная цель не обучить тем знаниям с которые востребованы в большинстве вакансий, а найти достойных кандидатов на обучение под свою конкретную специфику и потом в случае успеха предложить им работу у себя в компании. 

Компаниям не очень то и выгодно заниматься волонтерством, и куда лучше для них если курс курсов будет как можно больше применим именно в их компании и не особо пересекаться с деятельноcтью других.

----------


## kaktebe

> Думаю что эти курсы, как показывает практика подобных, направлены на то чтоб просеить молодые таланты. То есть первичная цель не обучить тем знаниям с которые востребованы в большинстве вакансий, а найти достойных кандидатов на обучение под свою конкретную специфику и потом в случае успеха предложить им работу у себя в компании. 
> 
> Компаниям не очень то и выгодно заниматься волонтерством, и куда лучше для них если курс курсов будет как можно больше применим именно в их компании и не особо пересекаться с деятельноcтью других.


 Да это всё понятно... Вот и интересно какие именно технологии проходят на курсах NetCracker и примерно в каких пропорциях.

----------


## Fallout

> Да это всё понятно... Вот и интересно какие именно технологии проходят на курсах NetCracker и примерно в каких пропорциях.


 думаю тогда можешь сразу начинать спрашивать их про версию самой java, если память не изменяет у них там ранее была далеко не самая свежая. 

ЗЫ а вообще сам стек технологий что веб, что десктопа может быть очень даже похож, архитектура разнится

----------


## kaktebe

> думаю тогда можешь сразу начинать спрашивать их про версию самой java, если память не изменяет у них там ранее была далеко не самая свежая. 
> 
> ЗЫ а вообще сам стек технологий что веб, что десктопа может быть очень даже похож, архитектура разнится


 Ну JSP я бы даже сказал, что ооочень отличается от PHP) Они похожи только тем, что выдают в результате HTML, а так их сходства на этом заканчиваются)

----------


## Nikles

> думаю тогда можешь сразу начинать спрашивать их про версию самой java, если память не изменяет у них там ранее была далеко не самая свежая.


 Ну вряд ли они учат что то младше пятой - это было бы просто глупо, а для новичка нововведения 6й и 7й версий абсолютно не важны. Поэтому гнаться за тем чтобы изучали именно java 7 нет никакой  необходимости, ИМХО.

----------


## phoenix78

> для новичка нововведения 6й и 7й версий абсолютно не важны.


 это Вы серьезно? про шестерку не согласен железобетонно...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну JSP я бы даже сказал, что ооочень отличается от PHP) Они похожи только тем, что выдают в результате HTML, а так их сходства на этом заканчиваются)


 JSP в его первых вариантах применения, очень даже похож на PHP, это в последнее время он использовался как шаблонизатор, а сейчас часто и не пользуются им и вообще

----------


## Fallout

> Ну вряд ли они учат что то младше пятой - это было бы просто глупо, а для новичка нововведения 6й и 7й версий абсолютно не важны. Поэтому гнаться за тем чтобы изучали именно java 7 нет никакой  необходимости, ИМХО.


 опять же повторюсь что могу ошибаться но там кажется у них было (или есть) много старого кода писанного еще до 5 версии, и это надо как то саппортить или хотя бы знать ньюансы ковыряясь в старых исходниках, поэтому учить могут конечно хоть 8, но вопрос на что будут смещены при этом акценты

----------


## Nikles

> это Вы серьезно? про шестерку не согласен железобетонно...


 Ну тогда поправьте меня, возможно я действительно ошибаюсь, что такого появилось в Java SE6 чем необходимо владеть начинающему java-программисту? 
поддержка скриптовых языков? новые API для написания собственных обработчиков аннотаций? средства мониторинга JVM? - так это ни на каких курсах рассказывать не будут... вот не вижу что там такого жизненно необходимого в шестерке для изучающего джаву..

----------


## kaktebe

> JSP в его первых вариантах применения, очень даже похож на PHP, это в последнее время он использовался как шаблонизатор, а сейчас часто и не пользуются им и вообще


 Как это? Почему не пользуются? Море вакансий даже в Одессе с JSP и JSF есть...

----------


## Fallout

> Как это? Почему не пользуются? Море вакансий даже в Одессе с JSP и JSF есть...


 ну так море вакансий особенно в Одессе это ж как правило поддержка уже давно существующего, а так все больше популярности набирают javascript'овые фреймворки, а JSF в здешних краях вообще редкий зверь всегда был

----------


## kaktebe

> ну так море вакансий особенно в Одессе это ж как правило поддержка уже давно существующего, а так все больше популярности набирают javascript'овые фреймворки, а JSF в здешних краях вообще редкий зверь всегда был


 Ну по JSP rabota.ua выдаёт около 60 вакансий в нашем сити)
А что за JS фрэймворки? Серверный JS?

----------


## Fallout

> Ну по JSP rabota.ua выдаёт около 60 вакансий в нашем сити)
> А что за JS фрэймворки? Серверный JS?


 и все 60 свежие и даже ни разу не одинаковые, ага, хотя конечно мож просто по неразумению пихают в каждую вакансию, кто их там знаетю

куча фреймфорков чей код крутится на клиенте: GWT, ExtJS, Ember, ZK и огромное множество других, где отошли от шаблонизации в JSP, конечно можно встретить проекты в специфике которых удобнее использовать более традиционные подходы, то есть там где мало элементов управления, но такое в java больше таки редкость

----------


## Dr Evil

Просто курсы - это очень хорошо, но были бы более интересны курсы или частные занятия *с последующим трудоустройством*. Хоть за небольшую ЗП. А то пройденное на курсах имеет свойство моментально забываться если ежедневно с ним не работаешь. Кто подскажет такую возможность, есть где-то по фирмам ? Смотрел предложения luxoft, но о трудоустройстве там речи нет.

----------


## Fallout

> Просто курсы - это очень хорошо, но были бы более интересны курсы или частные занятия *с последующим трудоустройством*. Хоть за небольшую ЗП. А то пройденное на курсах имеет свойство моментально забываться если ежедневно с ним не работаешь. Кто подскажет такую возможность, есть где-то по фирмам ? Смотрел предложения luxoft, но о трудоустройстве там речи нет.


 курсы от фирм по сути и подразумевают трудоустройство, цель фирм не заработать на курсах просеить таланты

----------


## hijack

Кто заканчивал курсы в Одессе или посещает их сейчас напишите в личку пожалуйста.

----------


## IT_School

> курсы от фирм по сути и подразумевают трудоустройство, цель фирм не заработать на курсах просеить таланты


 Да, вот только в Одессе нет пока фирм, которые занимались бы этим на серьезном уровне, как например львовская SoftServe.

----------


## Fallout

> Да, вот только в Одессе нет пока фирм, которые занимались бы этим на серьезном уровне, как например львовская SoftServe.


 что подразумеватся под серьезным уровнем, какое-то определенное количество просеиваемых?

----------


## IT_School

> что подразумеватся под серьезным уровнем, какое-то определенное количество просеиваемых?


 Нет, под серьезным уровнем я подразумевал отдельное структурное подразделение в составе компании, которое профессионально на постоянной основе занимается обучением и подготовкой специалистов на современном технологическом и методологическом уровне. Как пример, упомянутый мной львовский SoftServe: зайдите на их сайт, посмотрите на образовательную программу в их Академии и думаю вы согласитесь что у нас к сожалению подобных предложений нет, вот разве что Неткрекер пытается, да Логика переодически что то организовывает в своем учебном центре...

----------


## Fallout

> Нет, под серьезным уровнем я подразумевал отдельное структурное подразделение в составе компании, которое профессионально на постоянной основе занимается обучением и подготовкой специалистов на современном технологическом и методологическом уровне. Как пример, упомянутый мной львовский SoftServe: зайдите на их сайт, посмотрите на образовательную программу в их Академии и думаю вы согласитесь что у нас к сожалению подобных предложений нет, вот разве что Неткрекер пытается, да Логика переодически что то организовывает в своем учебном центре...


 дык не всем курсы подходят подходит вплане поставленных бизнес процессов или специфики

а насчет SoftServe, если конечно я тот сайт нашел, по быстрому не нашлось ни внятного описания курсов, ни прочих условий чтоб что-то можно было понять, чето как то несерьезно

----------


## IT_School

> дык не всем курсы подходят подходит вплане поставленных бизнес процессов или специфики


 Безусловно, я и не утверждаю что каждая девелоперская контора должна иметь курсы, скорее наоборот и их наличие это следствие "импотенции" тех кто должен был бы этим заниматься - профильных ВУЗ-ов. 
Я же лишь с сожалением констатировал факт отсутствия подобных программ в Одессе.

По СофтСерв - на доу пару раз натыкался на обсуждение их учебных программ, в целом отзывы были более чем положительные. Ну а условия на их сайте помоему описаны достаточно подробно.

----------


## Fallout

> По СофтСерв - на доу пару раз натыкался на обсуждение их учебных программ, в целом отзывы были более чем положительные. Ну а условия на их сайте помоему описаны достаточно подробно.


 положительные отзывы обычно должны быть хороши о выпускников от работодателей, ну или выпускники после успешного старта карьеры, а сами учащиеся как правило не могут адекватно оценить, некторым просто лектор как человек нравится и все, душевный такой

ссылку? чтоб просто точно знать что мы об одном и том же

----------


## Fallout

кстати тут тема о курсах SoftServe всплыла, что то как то в коментариях народ пока не рукоплещет

----------


## gof

С намеком, что после курсов еще пол века будешь искать работу  :smileflag:

----------


## AlexSmith

Изучаю Java по книгам Шилдта и Эккеля. И тут мне предложили курсы на Малой Арнаутской, индивидуальные с преподавателем 35 ак. часов (4к гривен). Может кто слышал о данных курсах - "Технология успеха"? И стоит ли туда вообще идти, т.к. может там будет тот же материал, что и в учебниках - основы?
Просто я столкнулся с проблемой: накопил знаний, код понимаю, программы простые пишу, но написать что-то серьезное самому сложно. И поэтому сейчас ищу практику.
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Fallout

> Изучаю Java по книгам Шилдта и Эккеля. И тут мне предложили курсы на Малой Арнаутской, индивидуальные с преподавателем 35 ак. часов (4к гривен). Может кто слышал о данных курсах - "Технология успеха"? И стоит ли туда вообще идти, т.к.* может там будет тот же материал, что и в учебниках - основы?*
> Просто я столкнулся с проблемой: накопил знаний, код понимаю, программы простые пишу, но написать что-то серьезное самому сложно. И поэтому сейчас ищу практику.
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


 В любом случае стоит поинтересоватся их программой курса, поговорить с преподавателем лично и узнать чему он вас может обучить

ЗЫ большинство курсов и преподают основы, самая выгодная ниша

----------


## Peroxide

> Изучаю Java по книгам Шилдта и Эккеля. И тут мне предложили курсы на Малой Арнаутской, индивидуальные с преподавателем 35 ак. часов (4к гривен). Может кто слышал о данных курсах - "Технология успеха"? И стоит ли туда вообще идти, т.к. может там будет тот же материал, что и в учебниках - основы?
> Просто я столкнулся с проблемой: накопил знаний, код понимаю, программы простые пишу, но написать что-то серьезное самому сложно. И поэтому сейчас ищу практику.
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


 Курсы - это не практика.
Написать что-то серьёзное, если нет работы, можно только самостоятельно.

----------


## AlexSmith

Еще вопрос.
Подскажите, пожалуйста: если я пойду на курсы, на что упор делать? Сегодня связывался с преподавателем, она спрашивала, что я уже знаю и что хочу освоить...
Вот я теперь думаю, что включить в программу, чтоб вынести оттуда как можно больше пользы за 35 ак. часов. После этих курсов буду пытаться устроиться джуниором.
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## maxx™

> Еще вопрос.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста: если я пойду на курсы, на что упор делать? Сегодня связывался с преподавателем, она спрашивала, что я уже знаю и что хочу освоить...
> Вот я теперь думаю, что включить в программу, чтоб вынести оттуда как можно больше пользы за 35 ак. часов. После этих курсов буду пытаться устроиться джуниором.
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


 Осваивать можно многое. Проидись по предложениям работодателей, посмотри что требуется, что тебе интерестно и учи это.

----------


## Fallout

> Еще вопрос.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста: если я пойду на курсы, на что упор делать? Сегодня связывался с преподавателем, она спрашивала, что я уже знаю и что хочу освоить...
> Вот я теперь думаю, что включить в программу, чтоб вынести оттуда как можно больше пользы за 35 ак. часов. После этих курсов буду пытаться устроиться джуниором.
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


 При условии что ты знаешь те части java которые используются повседневно если упор не на андроид, то реально встречается часто спринг и хибернейт, то есть грубо говоря можешь пытаться сделать поэтапно к примеру какой-то веб проект,- форум, магазин и т п а преподаватель будет проверять и указывать на ошибки  и пояснять их, вводить в какую либо область, если андроид то проект под андроид, с заданиями типичными под него, если небольшой уровень - то что то попроще, но опять таки через практику. И тут еще момент что преподаватель должен в этом разбираться

----------


## DoktorLivsi

А что вы думаете об этом:http://it-school.com.ua/courses/java-base

----------


## Fallout

> А что вы думаете об этом:http://it-school.com.ua/courses/java-base


 базовый курс, достаточно много охвачено, но не думаю что за 64 часа все это будет подробно расжевано, думается что это все таки больше опытных товарищей желающих перейти на яву, чем для начинающих. в любом случае с этим весьма тяжко будет найти работу и все равно прийдется доучиватся в каком то направлении

----------


## DoktorLivsi

А в каком направлении оптимальнее (детальнее) по  вашему мнению ?

----------


## Чёрный

> А что вы думаете об этом:http://it-school.com.ua/courses/java-base


 Что по деньгам?

----------


## Fallout

> А в каком направлении оптимальнее (детальнее) по  вашему мнению ?


 андроид по идее, там как правило нет такого зоопарка как в веб: работа с относительно немаленькими базами данных, html/css, javascript и куча фреймворков и либ под все это. Но есть сам андроид, плюс может какой движек если для игр и т п да и сами проекты могут быть поменьше как по размерам так и по срокам, и как следствие попроще

также есть спрос на разработчиков, и меньшая конкуренция со стороны людей с большим опытом

----------


## Peroxide

> андроид по идее, там как правило нет такого зоопарка как в веб: работа с относительно немаленькими базами данных, html/css, javascript и куча фреймворков и либ под все это. Но есть сам андроид, плюс может какой движек если для игр и т п да и сами проекты могут быть поменьше как по размерам так и по срокам, и как следствие попроще
> 
> также есть спрос на разработчиков, и меньшая конкуренция со стороны людей с большим опытом


 Как по мне, неоспоримый плюс Андроида ещё и в возможности освоения вне рабочего места. Освоить дома Spring, или Hibernate на уровне, на котором бы уже без проблем взяли на крупный проект в нормальную контору - задача малореальная. Эти инструменты заточены под корпоративные цели и им сложно найти какое-либо применение в домашних условиях. Если кому-то удалось изучить энтерпрайз-фреймворки самому, а потом устроиться на работу, не имея опыта работы программистом, поправьте меня :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Как по мне, неоспоримый плюс Андроида ещё и в возможности освоения вне рабочего места. Освоить дома Spring, или Hibernate на уровне, на котором бы уже без проблем взяли на крупный проект в нормальную контору - задача малореальная. Эти инструменты заточены под корпоративные цели и им сложно найти какое-либо применение в домашних условиях. Если кому-то удалось изучить энтерпрайз-фреймворки самому, а потом устроиться на работу, не имея опыта работы программистом, поправьте меня


 Spring, Hibernate вприципе уже не такие и страшные звери и можно сейчас вполне разобратся в домашних условиях, информации сейчас куда больше чем было ранее. Другое дело что проекты как правило по крупнее и принципы архитектуры и стиля действительно без "подглядывания" в проекты (пусть и опенсорсные) по книжкам и статьям не поймешь, а это все таки нужно больше упорства в домашних условиях. Андроид еще относительно молод и там наверняка еще не устоялись нормы, плюс более мелкие проекты на которых как правило менее парятся об тонкостях прхитектуры.

Так что соглашусь с там что Андроид будет пожалуй полегче, но и энтерпрайс не такой уж и не достижимый.

----------


## DoktorLivsi

После андроида наверное тоже сложно будет устроится в большую контору т.к. в отсутствии этих технологий и упрощенного программирования не будут восстребованны.
Пойдешь в андроид там и останешься. Много людей сидящих на java  переходят на андроид ?
Опишите какой класс задач решает Spring и Hibernate. Не преследуется цель сразу стать мидлом и гуру. Преследуется цель изучить минимум чтоб взяли джуниором и так изучить этих технологии хорошо.

----------


## Peroxide

> После андроида наверное тоже сложно будет устроится в большую контору


 А оно надо? :smileflag: 
И что понимается под "большой конторой"? Команды, разрабатывающие под мобайл есть во многих крупных компаниях. Тот же Самсунг.




> т.к. в отсутствии этих технологий и упрощенного программирования не будут восстребованны.


 А можно с этого места подробнее? Что понимается под "упрощённым программированием"?




> Пойдешь в андроид там и останешься. Много людей сидящих на java  переходят на андроид ?


 А зачем им тратить месяцы на освоение нового фреймворка, если у них и так есть работа, которая их устраивает?




> Опишите какой класс задач решает Spring и Hibernate. Не преследуется цель сразу стать мидлом и гуру. Преследуется цель изучить минимум чтоб взяли джуниором и так изучить этих технологии хорошо.


 Серверная часть приложений, если кратко. С использованием Спринга пишется сам сервер, а Хибернейт отвечает за взаимодействие с базами данных. Люди, которые этим занимаются, могут тут лучше рассказать.
Джуниоров без опыта берут очень неохотно, особенно в Одессе.

----------


## Fallout

> После андроида наверное тоже сложно будет устроится в большую контору т.к. в отсутствии этих технологий и упрощенного программирования не будут восстребованны.
> Пойдешь в андроид там и останешься. Много людей сидящих на java  переходят на андроид ?
> Опишите какой класс задач решает Spring и Hibernate. Не преследуется цель сразу стать мидлом и гуру. Преследуется цель изучить минимум чтоб взяли джуниором и так изучить этих технологии хорошо.


 Смотря что понимать под большими конторами, если типичные аутсорсеры-бодишопы то у них также встречается андроид проекты. Остатся в андроиде навечно - все зависит о человека, в андроиде конечно редко  встречаются тяжеловесные технологии но сам язык там такой же, не подрезан как в JME и к ресурсам там не относятся столь критично как в KVM с соотвествующим стилем кода.
Какой класс задач решают Spring и Hibernate, впринципе понятно из их описаний и кучи статей, и не хотелось бы повторятся. Просто применяются они на средних и крупных проектах, и просто если человек их знает, то думается что считается что он и обладает опытом работы на подобных проектах. Людей переходящих на андроид, не много, просто нету смысла, опыт и навыки то уже есть для "классических" проектов, на андроиде платят как правило не больше, и рынок менее стабилен

Если надумаете изучать что из этого, то помните что встречается очень много устаревшей инфы, и пусть не смущает даже свежая дата статьи, как правило это перепечатки или переводы многогодовой давности, помнится тут на этом форуме уже был случай когда уличлись по старой статье со свежей датой https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1153109

----------


## Fallout

> Серверная часть приложений, если кратко. С использованием Спринга пишется сам сервер, а Хибернейт отвечает за взаимодействие с базами данных. Люди, которые этим занимаются, могут тут лучше рассказать.
> Джуниоров без опыта берут очень неохотно, особенно в Одессе.


 пожалуй дополню что Spring и Hibernate, вполне встречаются и на веб проектах, это не только исключительно веб, просто веб проектов да и сервисоориентированных архитектур больше сейчас

----------


## andruha1981

> Еще вопрос.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста: если я пойду на курсы, на что упор делать? Сегодня связывался с преподавателем, она спрашивала, что я уже знаю и что хочу освоить...
> Вот я теперь думаю, что включить в программу, чтоб вынести оттуда как можно больше пользы за 35 ак. часов. После этих курсов буду пытаться устроиться джуниором.
> Заранее спасибо за ответ.


 За 35 ак. часов джуниором стать не возможно. Можно стать стажером, но и то в серьезную контору берут серьезных людей, которые уже успели и теорию проштудировать и что-то свое написать.

----------


## andruha1981

> А что вы думаете об этом:http://it-school.com.ua/courses/java-base


 А какая стоимость?

Кстати, там если посмотреть инфо о преподавателях на тех курсах, то у всех написано такое: "Кандидат технических наук, доцент политехнического университета, имеет большой опыт преподавательской ...". Про работу в реальных проектах или фирмах практически ничего не сказано. Может конечно они это забыли написать, но очень похоже на то, что обычные политеховские преподы решили срубить бабла. Мне кажется, что если у них нету солидного опыта вне политеха и вне преподавания, то вряд ли они хорошо научат и дадут хорошие знания. Скорее всего прочитают Шилдта с Эккелем и перескажут на лекциях...

PS: вот нашел этих "преподов". http://www.ics.opu.ua/ccs/?chapter=2&page=0 и http://ics.next3.opu.ua/rus/institute/about/decanate/headship
Это обычные преподы - доценты политеха. Сомнительно, что они смогут научить чему-то что лежит за гранью стандартных учебников.

----------


## IT_School

> Кстати, там если посмотреть инфо о преподавателях на тех курсах, то у всех написано такое: "Кандидат технических наук, доцент политехнического университета, имеет большой опыт преподавательской ...". Про работу в реальных проектах или фирмах практически ничего не сказано. Может конечно они это забыли написать, но очень похоже на то, что обычные политеховские преподы решили срубить бабла. Мне кажется, что *если у них нету солидного опыта вне политеха и вне преподавания*, то вряд ли они хорошо научат и дадут хорошие знания.


 А он есть.  :smileflag: 
Каждый наш преподаватель - это практикующий программист. И их профессиональный опыт, указанный на сайте нашего Учебного центра, это опыт реальной коммерческой разработки, а отнюдь не учебный. 

P.S. Если бы стояла цель как вы говорите "срубить бабла", то проще всего было бы вообще не заморачиваться ни с какой Java и т.п., а посгонять на курсы отстающих студентов, как это зачастую происходит в вузах.




> Скорее всего прочитают Шилдта с Эккелем и перескажут на лекциях...


 Почти половина из 64 часов нашего базового курса по Java это практические занятия... Программистов-теоретиков не бывает, это ведь не высшая математика.  :smileflag: 
Кстати, после базового курса стартует курс разработки бизнес-приложений на Java, который сейчас в разработке. В него в частности войдут и упоминавшиеся здесь Spring и Hibernate.




> PS: вот нашел этих "преподов". http://www.ics.opu.ua/ccs/?chapter=2&page=0 и http://ics.next3.opu.ua/rus/institute/about/decanate/headship
> Это обычные преподы - доценты политеха. Сомнительно, что они смогут научить чему-то что лежит за гранью стандартных учебников.


 А почему вы считаете, что понятия кандидат технических наук/доцент и профессиональный программист несовместимы? В западных университетах до 80% преподавателей это практики, и если у нас это пока в диковинку, то надо радоваться что они хотя бы есть в единичных случаях.

----------


## gof

*IT_School*, а как стоит вопрос с трудоустройством после курсов? Или вы отбираете себе самых одаренных студентов?

----------


## IT_School

> *IT_School*, а как стоит вопрос с трудоустройством после курсов?


 Я надеюсь, что качество нашего учебного продукта позволит нашим слушателям получить то ради чего они собственно и идут на курсы - шанс на успешное трудоустройство. Но непосредственно трудоустройством мы естественно не занимаемся. 




> Или вы отбираете себе самых одаренных студентов?


 Одаренных студентов отбирают на курсы, которые проводятся компаниями вроде NetCracker или SoftServe, потому что их задача найти себе сотрудников. И то трудоустройства они не гарантируют.
Мы же коммерческие школа - наша задача дать возможность в максимально короткий срок получить качественные знания и практические навыки, которые  востребованы в реальной профессиональной деятельности и на рынке труда. А вот как усвоят материал наши студенты, как они смогут распорядиться полученными знаниями - это все в их собственных руках.
Отбора мы не проводим - максимум можем для сомневающихся в своих возможностях провести собеседование с целью определить достаточный ли например уровень для того чтобы успешно пройти предлагаемый курс по Java.

----------


## axegem

*IT_School*

Можно в личку озвучить стоимость и сроки курса:
http://it-school.com.ua/courses/java-base

----------


## 5had0w

> Программистов-теоретиков не бывает, это ведь не высшая математика.


 И тут становится очевидным уровень преподавания. В программировании высшей математики навалом. Там практически одна высшая математика. Множества, конечные автоматы, графы, мат.логика - это так, что вспомнилось. Программист без нормальной базы по математике это говнокодер, способный только на одно - генерить гигабайты неэффективного, глючного кода. И если почитать хорошие книги по программированию, то станет понятно, что знание теории является основным и обязательным условием хорошего программирования. А языки программирования это всего лишь инструменты для реализации каких-то решений. Это может быть и Java, и куски C++, и Javascript, и даже ассемблерные модули. Нормальный программист знает как минимум два-три языка программирования, и параллельно учит еще один-два, для решения каких-то задач. Потому, что при знании теории, выучить новый язык программирования это дело пары месяцев на освоение нюансов парадигмы, синтаксиса и основных библиотек.

----------


## IT_School

> И тут становится очевидным уровень преподавания.


 Тут становится очевидным, что вы к сожалению неправильно истолковали мою фразу.  :smileflag: 




> В программировании высшей математики навалом. Там практически одна высшая математика. Множества, конечные автоматы, графы, мат.логика - это так, что вспомнилось. Программист без нормальной базы по математике это говнокодер, способный только на одно - генерить гигабайты неэффективного, глючного кода. И если почитать хорошие книги по программированию, то станет понятно, что знание теории является основным и обязательным условием хорошего программирования. А языки программирования это всего лишь инструменты для реализации каких-то решений. Это может быть и Java, и куски C++, и Javascript, и даже ассемблерные модули. Нормальный программист знает как минимум два-три языка программирования, и параллельно учит еще один-два, для решения каких-то задач. Потому, что при знании теории, выучить новый язык программирования это дело пары месяцев на освоение нюансов парадигмы, синтаксиса и основных библиотек.


 Я полностью с вами согласен о необходимости серьезной математической базы для хорошего программиста. Готов подписаться под каждым вашим словом.
Однако, когда я говорил что "программистов-теоретиков" не бывает, я имел в виду что в программировании, в отличии от высшей математики, чистая теория без умения её эффективно применять на практике никому не нужна. Можно быть профессором математики, но не уметь написать HelloWorld. Можно быть математиком-теоретиком, но программисты-теоретики, без умения и практических навыков разработки программного обеспечения это нонсенс. 

Поэтому наша задача не тупо начитать теорию по каким то книжкам, а научить эффективно применять её на практике. - Именно эту мысль я хотел донести процитированной вами фразой.

----------


## Fallout

> И тут становится очевидным уровень преподавания. В программировании высшей математики навалом. Там практически одна высшая математика. Множества, конечные автоматы, графы, мат.логика - это так, что вспомнилось. Программист без нормальной базы по математике это говнокодер, способный только на одно - генерить гигабайты неэффективного, глючного кода. И если почитать хорошие книги по программированию, то станет понятно, что знание теории является основным и обязательным условием хорошего программирования. А языки программирования это всего лишь инструменты для реализации каких-то решений. Это может быть и Java, и куски C++, и Javascript, и даже ассемблерные модули. Нормальный программист знает как минимум два-три языка программирования, и параллельно учит еще один-два, для решения каких-то задач. Потому, что при знании теории, выучить новый язык программирования это дело пары месяцев на освоение нюансов парадигмы, синтаксиса и основных библиотек.


 Баталии о наличии математики и необходимости ее знания  в программировании разворачивались и на этом форуме не раз. Но вот утверждение что в программировании практически одна высшая математика бьет все рекорды :smileflag:  Нормальный программист знает 2-3 языка программирования, обязательно? :smileflag:  А ведь языки надо использовать регулярно, иначе все довольно таки быстро забывается. Ну а параллельное изучение еще одного-двух при том что времени на изучение их пару месяцев - это что программисты больше года не живут? или они забывают с той же скоростью с которой и учат? :smileflag:

----------


## Peroxide

> В программировании высшей математики навалом. Там практически одна высшая математика. Множества, конечные автоматы, графы, мат.логика - это так, что вспомнилось.


 На этой фразе тут многие открыли для себя, что и не знали-то, что на работе занимаются сплошной высшей математикой  :smileflag:

----------


## 5had0w

> Тут становится очевидным, что вы к сожалению неправильно истолковали мою фразу.


 Ааа, извините, погорячился, был неправ.  :smileflag:

----------


## 5had0w

> Баталии о наличии математики и необходимости ее знания  в программировании разворачивались и на этом форуме не раз. Но вот утверждение что в программировании практически одна высшая математика бьет все рекорды Нормальный программист знает 2-3 языка программирования, обязательно? А ведь языки надо использовать регулярно, иначе все довольно таки быстро забывается. Ну а параллельное изучение еще одного-двух при том что времени на изучение их пару месяцев - это что программисты больше года не живут? или они забывают с той же скоростью с которой и учат?


 Нормальный программист всегда стремится к развитию. Вчера были модны плюсы, сегодня жаба, завтра дотнет, а программист все это учит, сменил жабу на плюсы обратно, потому что платят больше, тащит проект времен палеозоя на плюсах, пописывает на дотнете всякую лабуду, и мечтает выучить objective c и написать нормальные карты для своего огрызка.

----------


## 5had0w

> На этой фразе тут многие открыли для себя, что и не знали-то, что на работе занимаются сплошной высшей математикой


 А вы, извините за грубость, юайщик? А то которые уэб-рисовальщики, так я бы их даже программистами не назвал.  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> В программировании высшей математики навалом. Там практически одна высшая математика. Множества, конечные автоматы, графы, мат.логика - это так, что вспомнилось. Программист без нормальной базы по математике это говнокодер, способный только на одно - генерить гигабайты неэффективного, глючного кода.


  Ну да - программисту, который пишет бухгалтерские программы жизненно необходима высшая математика, потому что без нее складывать, умножать, вычитать и делить никак нельзя...  Высшая математика встречается у весьма небольшой категории программистов. У всех встречаются паттерны проектирования и знания алгоритмов обработки данных (ну например методов сортировки массивов и т.д.).

----------


## Peroxide

> А вы, извините за грубость, юайщик? А то которые уэб-рисовальщики, так я бы их даже программистами не назвал.


 Нет, я Android-разработчик. Занимаюсь далеко не только UI приложений (точнее, даже рисованием графики занимаюсь не я, а дизайнеры). По большей части, это работа с серверами и базами данных. Как следствие, это коллекции, потоки, а также небольшая кучка размером с Эверест, специализированных фреймворков. Всякие там месседжи, передатчики, получатели, в общем, почитайте о разработке под Андроид, если интересно.
Но математика тут нигде, кроме игрописательства особо не нужна. Мне ни разу не приходилось ничего рассчитывать, дифференцировать, интегрировать и т.п.

----------


## Peroxide

> У всех встречаются паттерны проектирования и знания алгоритмов обработки данных (ну например методов сортировки массивов и т.д.).


  Методы сортировки массивов встречаются, главным образом, на собеседованиях, как альтернатива всем уже изрядно надоевшей задачки про крышки люков.
Ну, ещё они бывают нужны программистам, не знающим Arrays.sort(array);

----------


## 5had0w

> Нет, я Android-разработчик. Занимаюсь далеко не только UI приложений (точнее, даже рисованием графики занимаюсь не я, а дизайнеры). По большей части, это работа с серверами и базами данных. Как следствие, это коллекции, потоки, а также небольшая кучка размером с Эверест, специализированных фреймворков. Всякие там месседжи, передатчики, получатели, в общем, почитайте о разработке под Андроид, если интересно.
> Но математика тут нигде, кроме игрописательства особо не нужна. Мне ни разу не приходилось ничего рассчитывать, дифференцировать, интегрировать и т.п.


 Есть динамика продаж компании (ну или динамика посещаемости сайта, один фиг разница), необходимо найти аномалии в ней. Мне даже не интересно, как вы будете выкручиваться без математики.  :smileflag: 
За Array.sort() зачетный наброс. А вы в курсе, по какому алгоритму он сортирует?

----------


## Fallout

> Нормальный программист всегда стремится к развитию. Вчера были модны плюсы, сегодня жаба, завтра дотнет, а программист все это учит, сменил жабу на плюсы обратно, потому что платят больше, тащит проект времен палеозоя на плюсах, пописывает на дотнете всякую лабуду, и мечтает выучить objective c и написать нормальные карты для своего огрызка.


 И вся эта смена языков переодичностью в пару месяцев, и карты это ж сплошная метематика да, а все данные для карт подготовятся у "нормального" программиста сами собой, и еще он настолько крут что напишет эти карты за один вечер, чиста для себя, ага. Ну это ж чисто некоторые начинающие студенты так представляют, те которые учат языки за пару недель и у них еще большой список каких они хотят выучить и че написать

----------


## Fallout

> А вы, извините за грубость, юайщик? А то которые уэб-рисовальщики, так я бы их даже программистами не назвал.


 Слишком толсто :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Есть динамика продаж компании (ну или динамика посещаемости сайта, один фиг разница), необходимо найти аномалии в ней. Мне даже не интересно, как вы будете выкручиваться без математики.


 Зато нам будет интересно как ты будешь применять математику :smileflag:

----------


## IT_School

> Ну да - программисту, который пишет бухгалтерские программы жизненно необходима высшая математика, потому что без нее складывать, умножать, вычитать и делить никак нельзя...  Высшая математика встречается у весьма небольшой категории программистов. У всех встречаются паттерны проектирования и знания алгоритмов обработки данных (ну например методов сортировки массивов и т.д.).


 Если гипотетическому "программисту, который пишет бухгалтерские программы", хочется заниматься формошлепством до конца жизни, то нет вопросов - высшая математика ему не нужна, если же он хочет как то профессионально расти и работать над интересными задачами, то хорошая математическая база обязательна.
Как пример, можете например глянуть на программу "Школы Яндекса" для разработчиков. 

Кстати, в "бухгалтерских программах" тоже не все так просто, если речь не о "домашней" бухгалтерии, то возникают серьезные задачи анализа данных, задачи прогнозирования... - я участвовал в разработке таких систем, и не смотря на очень хороший математический бэкграунд (к.т.н. по специальности мат.моделирование и выч. методы) приходилось читать дополнительную литературу...

----------


## 5had0w

> И вся эта смена языков переодичностью в пару месяцев, и карты это ж сплошная метематика да, а все данные для карт подготовятся у "нормального" программиста сами собой, и еще он настолько крут что напишет эти карты за один вечер, чиста для себя, ага. Ну это ж чисто некоторые начинающие студенты так представляют, те которые учат языки за пару недель и у них еще большой список каких они хотят выучить и че написать


 Вы как-то специально подменяете интервал изучения интервалом смены, или спросоня? Честно говоря, я вообще не понимаю, о чем спор. Если в вашем представлении достаточно знания одного языка программирования, то мне искренне вас жаль.

----------


## 5had0w

> Зато нам будет интересно как ты будешь применять математику


 Интерполяция, производная первой степени, производная второй степени.

----------


## Fallout

> Если гипотетическому "программисту, который пишет бухгалтерские программы", хочется заниматься формошлепством до конца жизни, то нет вопросов - высшая математика ему не нужна, если же он хочет как то профессионально расти и работать над интересными задачами, то хорошая математическая база обязательна.
> Как пример, можете например глянуть на программу "Школы Яндекса" для разработчиков. 
> 
> Кстати, в "бухгалтерских программах" тоже не все так просто, если речь не о домашней бухгалтерии, то возникают серьезные задачи анализа данных, задачи прогнозирования... - я участвовал в разработке таких систем, и не смотря на очень хороший математический бэкграунд (к.т.н. по специальности мат.моделирование и выч. методы) приходилось читать дополнительную литературу...


 *Интересные задачи* -  не будет ли сложно пояснить что это такое, а то так часто натыкаюсь на использование этого выпажения но так мало кто может за него пояснить?
А насчет программы Яндекса, не смущает что это программа как бы посвящена отдельной специализированной области, и касается как раз больше математики чем программирования вообще? :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Интерполяция, производная первой степени, производная второй степени.


 Может не степени а порядка? А это вообще высшая математика ли не? :smileflag: 

И самое главное - зачем, что все это даст в конечном итоге?

----------


## Fallout

> Вы как-то специально подменяете интервал изучения интервалом смены, или спросоня? Честно говоря, я вообще не понимаю, о чем спор. Если в вашем представлении достаточно знания одного языка программирования, то мне искренне вас жаль.


 А иначе зачем их учить? Знания всего лишь одного языка может оказатся вполне достаточно во многих случаях. А можешь ли ты обоснованно доказать обратное, жалельщик?

----------


## IT_School

> *Интересные задачи* -  не будет ли сложно пояснить что это такое, а то так часто натыкаюсь на использование этого выпажения но так мало кто может за него пояснить?
> А насчет программы Яндекса, не смущает что это программа как бы посвящена отдельной специализированной области, и касается как раз больше математики чем программирования вообще?


 Это программа ориентирована на подготовку программистов, которые бы смогли решать нетривиальные задачи анализа и обработки больших объемов данных - в Яндексе не альтруисты сидят, и эти школы открытые в России и в Украине предназначены для подготовки сотрудников для них, а не математиков-теоретиков. 
Кстати, это ответ и на первый ваш вопрос - вот вам пример интересных задач, т.е. задач когда надо не просто кодить, а необходимо серьезно напрягать мозг и решать проблемы ответ на которые не найдешь на stackoverflow.

----------


## Peroxide

> Есть динамика продаж компании (ну или динамика посещаемости сайта, один фиг разница), необходимо найти аномалии в ней. Мне даже не интересно, как вы будете выкручиваться без математики. 
> За Array.sort() зачетный наброс. А вы в курсе, по какому алгоритму он сортирует?


 Это аналитические задачи и ими, что закономерно, занимаются аналитики.
Или Вы наивно думаете, что программирование других задач не подразумевает, только что-то посчитать и проанализировать? :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Если гипотетическому "программисту, который пишет бухгалтерские программы", хочется заниматься формошлепством до конца жизни, то нет вопросов - высшая математика ему не нужна, если же он хочет как то профессионально расти и работать над интересными задачами, то хорошая математическая база обязательна.
> Как пример, можете например глянуть на программу "Школы Яндекса" для разработчиков. 
> 
> Кстати, в "бухгалтерских программах" тоже не все так просто, если речь не о "домашней" бухгалтерии, то возникают серьезные задачи анализа данных, задачи прогнозирования... - я участвовал в разработке таких систем, и не смотря на очень хороший математический бэкграунд (к.т.н. по специальности мат.моделирование и выч. методы) приходилось читать дополнительную литературу...


 Человек может быть нормальным програмистом или нормальным математиком.  И если заказчику нужна серьезная математическая база в проекте, то лучше таки заплатить за консультации нормальному математику, который будет консультировать нормального програмиста. А не надеяться, что програмист будет и програмировать и математикой заниматься. В итоге это будет и быстрее и дешевле и говорить о том, что заказчик серьезно подходит к задаче.

----------


## Fallout

> Это программа ориентирована на подготовку программистов, которые бы смогли решать нетривиальные задачи анализа и обработки больших объемов данных - в Яндексе не альтруисты сидят, и эти школы открытые в России и в Украине предназначены для подготовки сотрудников для них, а не математиков-теоретиков. 
> Кстати, это ответ и на первый ваш вопрос - вот вам пример интересных задач, т.е. задач когда надо не просто кодить, а необходимо серьезно напрягать мозг и решать проблемы ответ на которые не найдешь на stackoverflow.


 Отлично но как это соотносится к программированию в целом а не к конкретному отделу конкретной компании? Только математика позволяет серьезно напрягать мозг? И правильно ли я понял что математика это как раз и есть интересные задачи?

Кстати при наборе на курсы вы спрашиваете знание высшей метематики, вступительный экзамен там и т п?

----------


## IT_School

> Отлично но как это соотносится к программированию в целом а не к конкретному отделу конкретной компании? Только математика позволяет серьезно напрягать мозг? И правильно ли я понял что математика это как раз и есть интересные задачи?


 Нет, вы неправильно поняли - интерес представляет не математика сама по себе. Суть в другом: если есть интересная сложная задача, то с большой вероятностью для её эффективного решения понадобится хорошая математическая база.




> Кстати при наборе на курсы вы спрашиваете знание высшей метематики, вступительный экзамен там и т п?


 Конечно нет. Вступительного экзамена по вышке нет даже в университетах. )

----------


## Fallout

> Нет, вы неправильно поняли - интерес представляет не математика сама по себе. Суть в другом: если есть интересная сложная задача, то с большой вероятностью для её эффективного решения понадобится хорошая математическая база.


 Для того чтоб так утверждать нужно все таки более мение точно определится что такое "интересная сложная задача", ведь может выясниться что не для всех разные трактовки подходят и наличие математики там может наоборот вынести задачу из разряда интересных для кого то, но можно попробовать найти более общее определение этому термину



> Конечно нет. Вступительного экзамена по вышке нет даже в университетах. )


  Но в описании курсов я не видел что там есть обучение и высшей математике, то есть не знающий  по серьезному высшую человек просто не сможет нормально понимать программирование которое читают на этих курсах или выходят после этих курсов таки не программисты?

----------


## IT_School

> Но в описании курсов я не видел что там есть обучение и высшей математике, то есть не знающий  по серьезному высшую человек просто не сможет нормально понимать программирование которое читают на этих курсах или выходят после этих курсов таки не программисты?


 Если вы видели программу курсов, то вам по идее должно быть понятно, что для её освоения курс высшей математики не требуется.  :smileflag: 
И вы утрируете, упрощая сказанное мной до неверного вывода "нет хорошей математической базы" == "не программист". В то время как речь шла совсем о другом: для программиста, хороший математический бэкграунд вещь не менее важная чем например английский язык,  если конечно он хочет профессионально серьезно расти и развиваться.
Ну и естественно все сказанное это сугубо мое личное мнение - не претендую на истину в последней инстанции.  :smileflag: 

P.S. Кстати, немного простой математики на курсах все таки будет, когда будем говорить об алгоритмах и структурах данных в контексте Java Collection Framework.
А вообще в планах добавить в список предлагаемых нами учебных продуктов хороший курс дискретной математики для программистов.

----------


## Fallout

> Если вы видели программу курсов, то вам по идее должно быть понятно, что для её освоения курс высшей математики не требуется. 
> И вы утрируете, упрощая сказанное мной до неверного вывода "нет хорошей математической базы" == "не программист". В то время как речь шла совсем о другом: для программиста, хороший математический бэкграунд вещь не менее важная чем например английский язык,  если конечно он хочет профессионально серьезно расти и развиваться.
> Ну и естественно все сказанное это сугубо мое личное мнение - не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. 
> 
> P.S. Кстати, немного простой математики на курсах все таки будет, когда будем говорить об алгоритмах и структурах данных в контексте Java Collection Framework.
> А вообще в планах добавить в список предлагаемых нами учебных продуктов хороший курс дискретной математики для программистов.


 Интересно как вы думаете, какова на рынке доля проектов в которых реально постоянно используется серьезно математика, постоянно используется, то есть не написали что то и потом используем, а постоянно дорабатываем, и не простая примитивная, а такая чтоб уразуметь ее нужны внушительные познания?

----------


## andruha1981

> А он есть. 
> Каждый наш преподаватель - это практикующий программист. И их профессиональный опыт, указанный на сайте нашего Учебного центра, это опыт реальной коммерческой разработки, а отнюдь не учебный. 
> ...
> А почему вы считаете, что понятия кандидат технических наук/доцент и профессиональный программист несовместимы? В западных университетах до 80% преподавателей это практики, и если у нас это пока в диковинку, то надо радоваться что они хотя бы есть в единичных случаях.


 Во-первых, мне, как заинтересованному лицу, очень интересен профессионализм преподавателей этих курсов и хотелось бы посмотреть на список заказчиков или фирм. Потому что гипотетически любой преподаватель программирования может сам себе "приписать" что угодно. А в инфо о преподавателях такие сведения очень туманны...
Во-вторых, не стоит сравнивать политех с западными университетами. Я сам не имея ИТ-образования не раз делал контроши студентам политеха по С++ и паскаль. На западе такое просто исключено. И также я наслышан от выпускников этого вуза, как большинство предметов ведут такие "дедки", от которых реальный прогресс ушел далеко вперед и которые еще остались на уровне 70-х 80-х годов... Поэтому у меня подобные объявления этого вуза вызывают скепсис.

----------


## andruha1981

> Интересно как вы думаете, какова на рынке доля проектов в которых реально постоянно используется серьезно математика, постоянно используется, то есть не написали что то и потом используем, а постоянно дорабатываем, и не простая примитивная, а такая чтоб уразуметь ее нужны внушительные познания?


 я общался с программистами с большим стажем, и они постоянно настаивают на том, что многие алгоритмы и библиотеки, которые их используют надо знать очень глубоко. И рекомендуют изучать того же Кормена. А это и есть очень такая серьезная математика.

----------


## Fallout

> я общался с программистами с большим стажем, и они постоянно настаивают на том, что многие алгоритмы и библиотеки, которые их используют надо знать очень глубоко. И рекомендуют изучать того же Кормена. А это и есть очень такая серьезная математика.


 было бы неплохо еще узнать область которой занимаются эти программисты и названия библитек хотя бы, а то как то вообще непонятно особо о чем речь

----------


## maxx™

> было бы неплохо еще узнать область которой занимаются эти программисты и названия библитек хотя бы, а то как то вообще непонятно особо о чем речь


 Мне бы тоже было интересно это. Так навскидку - вот работал я сисадмином. Работал со многими продуктами от МС. Ктобы там ее как бы не ругал, но серверные продукты от МС это серьезные продукты, над которыми работают сотни и тысячи программистов. И где там в этих продуктах серьезные математические алгоритмы - не понимаю. Хотя в Microsoft Flight Simulator математика несомненно есть, но и то - как довесок к аэродинамике. Ну и когда в экселе и в MS SQL реализовывали математические функции математику применяли.

----------


## Fallout

> Мне бы тоже было интересно это. Так навскидку - вот работал я сисадмином. Работал со многими продуктами от МС. Ктобы там ее как бы не ругал, но серверные продукты от МС это серьезные продукты, над которыми работают сотни и тысячи программистов. И где там в этих продуктах серьезные математические алгоритмы - не понимаю. Хотя в Microsoft Flight Simulator математика несомненно есть, но и то - как довесок к аэродинамике. Ну и когда в экселе и в MS SQL реализовывали математические функции математику применяли.


 если кто не любит Микрософтовское то можно помыслить на тему математики в ядре линукса к примеру

----------


## IT_School

> Поэтому у меня подобные объявления этого вуза вызывают скепсис.


 Это ваше право. 
Надеюсь через два месяца те кто прослушают наш базовый курс оставят здесь свои отзывы и это поставит точку в нашей дискуссии. 

P.S. Никакие "дедки" у нас на курсах ничего не ведут - все преподаватели в возрасте 35-40 лет.  :smileflag: 




> я общался с программистами с большим стажем, и они постоянно настаивают на том, что многие алгоритмы и библиотеки, которые их используют надо знать очень глубоко. И рекомендуют изучать того же Кормена. А это и есть очень такая серьезная математика.


 Очень правильно рекомендуют. Только вот Кормен для новичка слишком сложен и избыточен как на мой взгляд.




> Интересно как вы думаете, какова на рынке доля проектов в которых реально постоянно используется серьезно математика, постоянно используется, то есть не написали что то и потом используем, а постоянно дорабатываем, и не простая примитивная, а такая чтоб уразуметь ее нужны внушительные познания?


 Я думаю что их доля на рынке невелика, как и доля программистов, готовых работать над такими проектами.  :smileflag: 

Мы помоему говорим с вами о разных вещах, поэтому давайте определимся: понятно что джуну в каком-нибудь бодишопе высшая математика нафиг не сдалась, достаточно общих представлений о структурах данных и алгоритмах. Но если этот джун желает серьезно профессионально развиваться, то хороший математический бекграунд это большой плюс на этом пути.




> Мне бы тоже было интересно это. Так навскидку - вот работал я сисадмином. Работал со многими продуктами от МС. Ктобы там ее как бы не ругал, но серверные продукты от МС это серьезные продукты, над которыми работают сотни и тысячи программистов. И где там в этих продуктах серьезные математические алгоритмы - не понимаю. Хотя в Microsoft Flight Simulator математика несомненно есть, но и то - как довесок к аэродинамике. Ну и когда в экселе и в MS SQL реализовывали математические функции математику применяли.


 Кстати, Microsoft очень хороший пример.  :smileflag: 
Вы действительно думаете, что единственное место где понадобилась математическая база при разработке MS SQL это реализация мат. функций? - Ну тогда попробуйте например реализовать оптимизатор запросов без этой базы.

А вообще давайте дадим слово самой Microsoft - открываем первую попавшуюся вакансию в подразделение MS, занимающееся разработкой SQL Server-а:
_Basic Qualifications: 
•	Bachelor of Science or higher degree in computer science or engineering
•	5+ years experience with C, C++, C# or Java coding

Preferred Qualifications: 
•	1+ year experience in industry or academic background in one or more of the following: operating systems, database systems or compilers, and strong math skills_ 

Ну и посмотрим что спрашивают на собеседовании в МС:

  *Показать скрытый текст* *много буковок*
Телефонное интервью было около получаса, вопросы были следующие:

стандартное Why Microsoft?
опыт работы с технологиями;
многопоточность: семафор и мютекс;
как работает GC и почему вы любите (не любите) managed / unmanaged code;
как вы тестируете программы, как следите за качеством кода и почему;
задачка в стиле "почему люки круглые", только с шариками.
В Москве интервью проходило 4 часа (4 человека по одному часу). Задачи, которые задавали, были связанными с такими областями знаний:

комбинаторика и теория ероятности (мне не попалась, но других спрашивали);
реализация LinkedList и его использование в реальных задачах;
оценка сложности алгоритмов;
да, да, структуры данных и оптимальные алгоритмы работы с ними;
работа с массивами за сублинейное время;
теория графов;
численные методы и математика.
Кстати да, не было ни одного вопроса, сязанного с технологиями. Единственное, что спрашивали - на каком языке удобнее писать программки.

Собственно, мои мнения по поводу задач:

задачи достаточно сложные, хотя если приблизительно ориентируешься в той или иной области - можно попытаться решить. Хотя у меня сложилось мнение, что больше все таки надо знать, чем думать на месте (дальше объясню почему). Лично я не смог за отведенное мне время решить две задачи, хотя понимал, что rocket science там нет :(
к собеседованиям надо готовиться (то, что будет оценка сложности алгоритмов знал точно);
без математического бэкграунда будет гораздо сложнее успешно пройти интервью.
На одной из задач хочу остановиться более подробно. Необходимо было рассказать, как работает итерационный метод Ньютона для решения уравнений общего вида, после чего на его основе вывести формулу для расчета корня квадратного с учетом требования, что количество необходимых операций должно быть минимальным. За 20 минут мы вывели на листочке итерационную формулу Ньютона, рассмотрели призводные функций, расписали 2 листа формул для находжения корня и даже вспомнили лимиты. Мне с одной стороны повезло - я как раз пишу приложение для вп7 для решения математических задач с помощью численных методов, с другой стороны, если бы раньше не слышал об этом методе - шансов решить задачу задачу у меня не было.

----------


## Fallout

> Я думаю что их доля на рынке невелика, как и доля программистов, готовых работать над такими проектами. 
> 
> Мы помоему говорим с вами о разных вещах, поэтому давайте определимся: понятно что джуну в каком-нибудь бодишопе высшая математика нафиг не сдалась, достаточно общих представлений о структурах данных и алгоритмах. Но если этот джун желает серьезно профессионально развиваться, то хороший математический бекграунд это большой плюс на этом пути.


 Спрос рождает предложение :smileflag:  

Я наверно кого то удивлю если скажу что не только джуну но и архитектору в 99,9 случаев проектов математика не нужна. 
В целом знание математики конечно лучше чем ее не знание при прочих равных, но надо учитывать что время потраченное на изучение математики и поддуржание уровня в актуальном состоянии может оказатся далеко не самой оптимальной растратой сил и времени и чаще всего куда выгоднее портатить их на что более полезное

----------


## andruha1981

Что касается библиотек, алгоритмы используются в тех же коллекциях. И что конкретно там используется, и какую коллекцию предпочесть - это нужно знать очень четко. И вопросы из этой области вполне могут быть заданы на собеседовании. Что касается баз данных, то необходимо во-первых строить оптимальные запросы, а во-вторых уметь пользоваться ORM и понимать как это происходит. Я слышал доклады на тему Hibernate и там действительно для энтерпрайз приложений все не так-то просто. И вообще на интервью могут дать какую-то простую логическую задачку на массивы, кот моментально покажет чел вообще с головой или он ни то что далек от математики, но и не стоит его вообще брать в программирование.

----------


## andruha1981

> А какая стоимость?
> ...


 Я так и не увидел стоимость ни тут ни на сайте...

----------


## axegem

> Я так и не увидел стоимость ни тут ни на сайте...


 Вы знаете - аналогичную вашей проблему я решил гораздо быстрее. 
Вообще дорогу освоит идущий а не тот кто будет стоять и возмущаться что асфальт не того качества или обувь не подходит))))

----------


## Fallout

> Что касается библиотек, алгоритмы используются в тех же коллекциях. И что конкретно там используется, и какую коллекцию предпочесть - это нужно знать очень четко. И вопросы из этой области вполне могут быть заданы на собеседовании. Что касается баз данных, то необходимо во-первых строить оптимальные запросы, а во-вторых уметь пользоваться ORM и понимать как это происходит. Я слышал доклады на тему Hibernate и там действительно для энтерпрайз приложений все не так-то просто. И вообще на интервью могут дать какую-то простую логическую задачку на массивы, кот моментально покажет чел вообще с головой или он ни то что далек от математики, но и не стоит его вообще брать в программирование.


 Был конкретный вопрос: что за упоминаемые библитеки с использованием серьезной математики, а это ответ про алгоритмы коллекций которые к математике ни имеют никакого отношения да и еще базы данных с ORM приплетены. Какая-то задачка с массивами, я бы понимаю еще если бы так чисто для разминки парочку диффуров решить если говорим о собеседовании где по взрослому математика используется

----------


## andruha1981

> Был конкретный вопрос: что за упоминаемые библитеки с использованием серьезной математики, а это ответ про алгоритмы коллекций которые к математике ни имеют никакого отношения да и еще базы данных с ORM приплетены. Какая-то задачка с массивами, я бы понимаю еще если бы так чисто для разминки парочку диффуров решить если говорим о собеседовании где по взрослому математика используется


 Если вы думаете что алгоритмы которые используются, например, в коллекциях не имеют отношения к математике, то вы далеки от программирования. Математика - это не только диффуры. Есть та же дискретная математика, теория графов. Вот они и используются при создании алгоритмов. В Java есть хорошая библиотека коллекций с оптимизированными алгоритмами. Вот что стоит за каждой коллекцией и что конкретно там используется - вот это и нужно знать. А тупо решить диффур - это точно не поможет ни на собеседовании, ни в 99% проектов. Что касается баз данных, то там тоже используются определенные алгоритмы. И в некоторых случаях нужно понимать как они работают, чтобы ваше приложение не тупило. Это же касается и ORM (о котором тоже спросят на интервью!).

----------


## Fallout

> Если вы думаете что алгоритмы которые используются, например, в коллекциях не имеют отношения к математике, то вы далеки от программирования. Математика - это не только диффуры. Есть та же дискретная математика, теория графов. Вот они и используются при создании алгоритмов. В Java есть хорошая библиотека коллекций с оптимизированными алгоритмами. Вот что стоит за каждой коллекцией и что конкретно там используется - вот это и нужно знать. А тупо решить диффур - это точно не поможет ни на собеседовании, ни в 99% проектов. Что касается баз данных, то там тоже используются определенные алгоритмы. И в некоторых случаях нужно понимать как они работают, чтобы ваше приложение не тупило. Это же касается и ORM (о котором тоже спросят на интервью!).


 Достаточно знать всего лишь приблизительно, как оно внутри устроено, но по большей части знать как какие реализации работают со выборкой, вставкой и удалением, и как время выполнения операций растет с увеличением массива данных. Не путайте достаточно примитивную математику пусть и рассматриваемой в институтах а не в школах с реально сложной математикой о которой тут идет речь. Даже если и столкнутся с математикой то в 99% случаев она не будет очень реально сложной чтоб потребовался в ней огромный опыт и знания, и гораздо разумнее изучать ее по необходимости, только конечно если человек не позиционируется как в первую очередь математик а не программист на соответствующих проектах.

А на счет ORM давайте уж примеры в студию.

зы: меня улыбает когда кто безапеляционно утверждает что собеседник далек программирования только потому что у него другое мнение

----------


## maxx

> Java       .            -     .


   -?  ,    ,    ,     .   .            ,            .            .               ,     . 
  1,2-       .          ?

----------


## andruha1981

> ,    ,           ,   ,          .                       .         99%               ,       ,                 .
> 
>    ORM     .
> 
> :


  , , , -       -  .        .       ,            ,   ,       .    ,   ,              ,       .   ORM,     https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=i+hate+Hibernate+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&client=firefo  x-a   ,            ,   .            ,          .

----------


## Fallout

> , , , -       -  .        .       ,            ,   ,       .    ,   ,              ,       .   ORM,     https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=i+hate+Hibernate+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ru:official&client=firefo  x-a   ,            ,   .            ,          .


                ? :smileflag:                        ,         ? ,                   ,   :smileflag: 

     ORM,  ?    - ?

----------


## 2pedro

Java   ? )))      ,  -     -   ,    ,   .     -,        -   ...

----------


## andruha1981

-,          JAVA?  ?

----------


## luntik99

> -,          JAVA?  ?


   ,    ,  ,  ,   .    .    .

----------


## cheeker

,  -  :smileflag: 
,       " " by  ?

----------


## Fallout

> ,  - 
> ,       " " by  ?


     .     ,     ,    .         .

----------


## E-Town

,      ?     20

----------


## 2pedro

> -,          JAVA?  ?


       ?

----------


## desertwind

java?     ,    ..

----------


## rakar

> java?     ,    ..


      java    ,     .   ,    ..

.. Java.  . 8- 
.. Swing.

----------


## Peroxide

> java?     ,    ..


     ,    ,  2 :
 1) ,     ( !)    200-300   (         ).
 2) ,   ,       ,      ,                 .

     (   8     ,    ,    ) -    -    .    ,       .      .

----------


## Frid3r

.

----------


## maxx

> .


     -   , .     -         -     ?

----------


## AlexSmith

"   Java?"    .
   .
  : 1) "Java 2.   "   ; 2) " Java" .
     , .. -,    )), -,     .      ,            . 
     ...   ,        -   .       -  . 
      : http://habrahabr.ru/post/148838/ .      ))
                  3  (  ).       .
           ))        -   .         =)       Luxofte-  Java  ,        -  .       in English.     -   Java  .         ,      .      Java    .

!  :smileflag:

----------


## BagOC

head first java.   . -         .    ,   .

      ?  ?       ?

----------


## merann

> http://habrahabr.ru/post/148838/ .      ))


     ,     ,  ++,

----------


## Fallout

> ,     ,  ++,


              /.      ++

----------


## AlexSmith

> head first java.   . -         .    ,   .
> 
>       ?  ?       ?


     ,       ))       .   ,           .      ,      (   ).

----------


## a1ro

> Начинасть советую с head first java. Причем на англ. - гораздо интересснее и правильнее читать ее на родном языке. И основы джавы узнаете, и язык подтяните.
> 
> А в люксофт берут девов без опыта? ЗП приемлемая? Или пока стажируешься работаешь за тарелку супа?


 На практику (она же, вроде, студенческий бенч) берут и с теоретическими знаниями + небольшой багаж практики (некоммерческой). Платят, вроде, что-то в районе 400-500 уёв. Но условий не знаю.

----------


## arifmelik

http://bionic-university.com/
отакое бы к нам в Одессу)

----------


## BagOC

Интерессно.
А через вебинары они не обучают?

----------


## arifmelik

> Интерессно.
> А через вебинары они не обучают?


 Насколько помню, дистанционное пока что в планах.

----------


## BagOC

> Насколько помню, дистанционное пока что в планах.


 Точно тоже самое ответили.
Надеюсь откроют такое отделение.

----------


## 2pedro

> В Одессе нет никаких занятий по java? Пытаюсь сам после работы изучать, но не хватает учителя..


 Есть, вот курсы+англ.яз с 3 июня начинаются занятия, но ещё вроде есть места...

----------


## desertwind

а кто-то ходил туда? во сколько у них занятия? по вечерам?

----------


## Пульсар

Сам пытаюсь начать изучать Java.  Если кто-то изучает Java самостоятельно или на курсах - можно объединиться для совместного изучения и обсуждения вопросов.  Посмотрел  книжку Head First Java вроде неплохая можно взять её за основу.  Когда спрашиваешь или сам объясняешь, часто лучше разбираешься  чем при внутреннем диалоге с собой.  Так, что пишите если чё.

----------


## gof

> Сам пытаюсь начать изучать Java.  Если кто-то изучает Java самостоятельно или на курсах - можно объединиться для совместного изучения и обсуждения вопросов.  Посмотрел  книжку Head First Java вроде неплохая можно взять её за основу.  Когда спрашиваешь или сам объясняешь, часто лучше разбираешься  чем при внутреннем диалоге с собой.  Так, что пишите если чё.


 Парные посиделки работают только для QA  :smileflag: 
А на разраба надо сидеть и искать самому. Да и то сроки не известны....

----------


## makerdream

Добрый день!

1.Кто сможет помочь изучить такие технологии в виде индивидуальных занятий или скайп уроков для web'a : php-mysql-xml и все сопутствующее (основы знаю)
2.Кто сможет обучить Java. 

(все интересует на практике)

   Если да  то пишите на [email protected]

----------


## Fallout

> Добрый день!
> 
> 1.Кто сможет помочь изучить такие технологии в виде индивидуальных занятий или скайп уроков для web'a : php-mysql-xml и все сопутствующее (основы знаю)
> 2.Кто сможет обучить Java. 
> 
> (все интересует на практике)
> 
>    Если да  то пишите на [email protected]


   Опять java и javascript путаем? Или гонимся за всем?

----------


## makerdream

> Опять java и javascript путаем? Или гонимся за всем?


 не не гонимся, ну и не путаем...) хотелось бы javu выучить , чтобы бросить эти пхп...

----------


## Fallout

> не не гонимся, ну и не путаем...) хотелось бы javu выучить , чтобы бросить эти пхп...


 Так там как то непонятно выходит, и то и другое хочется учить, или на что учитель найдется то и будем?

----------


## Nikles

> не не гонимся, ну и не путаем...) хотелось бы javu выучить , *чтобы бросить эти пхп*...


 А смысл? Квалифицированный разработчик на php зарабатывает не намного меньше чем квалифицированный разработчик на java. Предложений работы тоже не меньше. Так почему не развиваться в той области, в которой уже что то знаешь и умеешь?  :smileflag:

----------


## makerdream

если найдется человек который хорошо поднатаскает по php, почему бы и нет... ищу хоть кого-то.. когда сам читаешь про объекты и туда дальше - не совсем понятно как это все применять... Простой вывод HTML страниц из базы данных это одно - но хочется чего-то большего...

Вот начал на ютубе по джаве смотреть Юрий Ткач, хорошо говорит...

----------


## BagOC

> Есть, вот курсы+англ.яз с 3 июня начинаются занятия, но ещё вроде есть места...


 Спасибо за наводку. Собираюсь на неделе сходить узнать более конкретно что и как.
А есть здесь люди кто там занимается/занимался/знает тех кто занимается? Интерессно было бы послушать мнение со стороны - стоящие ли курсы? А то сами про себя все хорошо говорят :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Спасибо за наводку. Собираюсь на неделе сходить узнать более конкретно что и как.
> А есть здесь люди кто там занимается/занимался/знает тех кто занимается? Интерессно было бы послушать мнение со стороны - стоящие ли курсы? А то сами про себя все хорошо говорят


 Они же только недавно открылись и наврядли там выпустился кто то уже. Обучаемые редко могут дать адекватную оценку если у них не обширный в этом деле опыт. Так что только время покажет, как кто устроится

----------


## LotusDomino

Есть полный видео-курс от Тимура Батыршинова (http://javabegin.ru/products/fastjava/). 
Хороший старт для начинающих. Размер около 2.5 Гб

не отдам т.к. сам купил - за немного денег продам, кого заинтересовало пишите в личку

----------


## rakar

> Есть полный видео-курс от Тимура Батыршинова (http://javabegin.ru/products/fastjava/). 
> Хороший старт для начинающих. Размер около 2.5 Гб
> 
> не отдам т.к. сам купил - за немного денег продам, кого заинтересовало пишите в личку


 содержание курса есть?

----------


## LotusDomino

по ссылке ходили? там вроде все изложено ... ну если надо могу скриншотов наколбасить

----------


## rakar

> по ссылке ходили? там вроде все изложено ... ну если надо могу скриншотов наколбасить


 и вы надеетесь продать то что можно просто скачать?

тыц тыц

----------


## Fallout

> по ссылке ходили? там вроде все изложено ... ну если надо могу скриншотов наколбасить


 Да там по ссылке нет ничего особенного, все эти темы расжеваны в куче источников, а полезность более половины курса сомнительна вообще. Тем более судя по содержанию сомневаюсь что там действительно доносятся нужные основы, различные тонкости и лучшие практики.

Я бы не рекомендовал особо ориентироваться на этот курс даже если бы он был бесплатным

----------


## LotusDomino

опа, ну тогда качайте!))) раньше не было такой возможности, все ссылки были битыми или не работали..

п.с. я ни в коему случае не продавец и не торговец. Сам этот курс купил когда-то, отдавать просто так жаба (не java )))) давит

----------


## Fallout

> и вы надеетесь продать то что можно просто скачать?
> 
> тыц тыц


   Да таких курсов ща много развелось, часто еще и продаются по реферальным ссылкам

----------


## LotusDomino

Вы не правы про качество курсов - информация подается в удобной для восприятия форме. Разжеваны на примерах все уроки. Для новичка самое оно - после просмотра и выполнения всех заданий курса вполне можно сносно програмить на Java со справочником и гуглем. 
С книги трудно понимать инфу для новичка, голосом и на примерах гораздо эффективнее. А книги и другие источники никто не отменял, видео может служить просто направлением, задать курс движения так сказать.
Я рекомендую.

а насчет денег, повторюсь: не собирался на этом заработать, если нашли на шару - качайте, их прибивают лихо.

----------


## rakar

> Да таких курсов ща много развелось, часто еще и продаются по реферальным ссылкам


 Тимур Батыршинов очень даже не плохо преподносит и рассказывает, как по мне доступно, понятно, и больше по существу.  уже качаю, посмотрю на недельке.

в разных видео, к сожалению не все изложено как бы мне того хотелось, иногда лектор скачет по материалу, иногда монотонно излагает, иногда воды через чур много.  всего этого в принципе лишены книги, но в видео курсах иногда некоторые вопросы раскрываются гораздо глубже/доступнее, чем в книгах.

вот к примеру в уроках Мирончика И. Я., очень интересно изложено что собой представляет JVM, после чего происходит более глубокое понимание уже изученного.

так же неплохие уроки, для начинающих

----------


## Fallout

> Тимур Батыршинов очень даже не плохо преподносит и рассказывает, как по мне доступно, понятно, и больше по существу.  уже качаю, посмотрю на недельке.
> 
> в разных видео, к сожалению не все изложено как бы мне того хотелось, иногда лектор скачет по материалу, иногда монотонно излагает, иногда воды через чур много.  всего этого в принципе лишены книги, но в видео курсах иногда некоторые вопросы раскрываются гораздо глубже/доступнее, чем в книгах.
> 
> вот к примеру в уроках Мирончика И. Я., очень интересно изложено что собой представляет JVM, после чего происходит более глубокое понимание уже изученного.
> 
> так же неплохие уроки, для начинающих


 Последнее так вообще 10 летней давности.

Одно дело доступно и не скучно пояснять, но при этом прыгать и не раскрывать важных концепций. Оглавление курсов того же Мирончика по ссылке выглядит куда логичнее и интереснее, но конечно может быть более скучновато, но ведь важен результат.

----------


## Fallout

> Вы не правы про качество курсов - информация подается в удобной для восприятия форме. Разжеваны на примерах все уроки. Для новичка самое оно - после просмотра и выполнения всех заданий курса вполне можно сносно програмить на Java со справочником и гуглем. 
> С книги трудно понимать инфу для новичка, голосом и на примерах гораздо эффективнее. А книги и другие источники никто не отменял, видео может служить просто направлением, задать курс движения так сказать.
> Я рекомендую.


 Важно не только подача информации но и сама информация. И "сносно програмить" понятие очень относительное.

----------


## E-Town

новичку всё же лучше сперва выучить английский - тогда открывается _широчайшее_ поле возможностей обучения. Ситуация такая-же как с википедией русской и английской - понять тему, описанную на английском языке намного проще, чем русскоязычную - такое ощущение, что авторы пишут для того, чтобы их зауважали в своих кругах и потому пишут таким слогом, что простому смертному понять материал просто невозможно (так читал темы по электронике несколько лет назад).

Тут уже советовали серию книг Head First - присоединяюсь. При чем читать оригинал онли. В переводе много материала опять же подается в нашем стиле - сухо, да и приколы туповаты, в отличии от источника ;-)

Из русско-язычных видеоуроков на данный момент мне больше всего понравился Ткач, вот последние Батыршинова еще не смотрел.
А так опять же из англоязычных курсов много прекрасно разжевывающих материал.

Насчет курсов - с радостью бы пошёл на те курсы, где дается не база, которую можно почерпнуть из любой книги, а уже более серьёзные вещи - такие, которые нужно знать чтобы спокойно себя чувствовать на собеседовании и знать как построить нечто бОльшее, чем HelloWorld.

----------


## Fallout

> Насчет курсов - с радостью бы пошёл на те курсы, где дается не база, которую можно почерпнуть из любой книги, а уже более серьёзные вещи - такие, которые нужно знать чтобы спокойно себя чувствовать на собеседовании и знать как построить нечто бОльшее, чем HelloWorld.


 Так таких и книг и блогов целенаправленых толком нет, не то что бы курсы. Хотя может и появилось что за последнее время вменяемое у буржуев в рамках дистанционного обучения. А у нас просто нерентабельно особо.
Вырасти за пределами книг можно пиля свои домашние проектики и заодно поглядывая в код проектов других, не знаю наверняка насчет опенсорсных и легко ли найти что подходящее но должно быть, + читая кучи статей и прочего

На собеседовании же чаще всего список типичных вопросов, его в любом случае надо штудировать

----------


## makerdream

И все таки , господа те кто уже работают/понимают суть программирования. Можно ли САМОМУ  по книгам, мануалам и по видео которые есть в интеренете (Ю. Ткач, Тимур Батыршинов и  т д) обучиться программированию на приемлимом уровне. До Juniora хотябы  -или же все таки нужно искать человека который тебе поможет изучить?  Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...

----------


## maxx™

> И все таки , господа те кто уже работают/понимают суть программирования. Можно ли САМОМУ  по книгам, мануалам и по видео которые есть в интеренете (Ю. Ткач, Тимур Батыршинов и  т д) обучиться программированию на приемлимом уровне. До Juniora хотябы  -или же все таки нужно искать человека который тебе поможет изучить?  Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...


 Можно, но те кто могут они не спрашивают, они просто берут учат. 
Независимо от языка программирования (ну почти) - пишешь по примеру программку привет мир, потом может ее немного модифицируешь, по тому же мануалу, это просто. Дальше хочется GUI. Берешь IDE - если повезет это будет вижуал студио или эклипс с нужными плагинами. Не повезет - пол дня, день уйдет на то чтобы доставить windows builder в эклипс и как-то его заставить работать. Потом IDE сгенерирует нужный код, окошко появится, а дальше начнется самое интересное - через пару минут (если степень любознательности сильная и такое же желание) или чуть попозже после внесения изменений в код все перестанет работать. И начнется самый интересный этап - разобраться а что я тут сломал и как это запустить. 

ЗЫ никогда не был на курсах, в академии был год программирования, но там я ничему не научился. Программирую же...

----------


## Fallout

> И все таки , господа те кто уже работают/понимают суть программирования. Можно ли САМОМУ  по книгам, мануалам и по видео которые есть в интеренете (Ю. Ткач, Тимур Батыршинов и  т д) обучиться программированию на приемлимом уровне. До Juniora хотябы  -или же все таки нужно искать человека который тебе поможет изучить?  Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...


 Можно. И таких людей достаточно много. Тем более что ранее было куда сложнее с тем же доступом к интернету, литературе и прочему.

Как уже выше написали что для того чтоб научится программировать нужно писать программы. Да они будут корявыми, но тем не менее собственноручно написанная достаточно объемная программа продвинет куда больше чем лишняя книга или видеокурс, хотя бы пару тысяч строчек, правда если это не откровенный копипейст

----------


## Sergeevich

Я научился сам! Если разбить этапы обучения, то в зависимости от скорости усваеваемости материала и начальной базы я бы разделил на следующие этапы:
1. *Ознакомление с предметной областью*- длительность 2 недели (80 часов). Взять любую книжку для новичков, и выполнять все по-порядку перепечатывая материал. Будут возникать тысячи вопрос  и комплекс "я тупой"- но это нормально. Если есть кому сразу объяснить- супер! ускорит процес обучения раза в 2, если нет- ничего страшного- повторюсь, это нормально!!!! Не страшно, если книжку не дойти до конца.
2. *Изучение конкретной технологии*- длительность до 1 месяца. Тут нужно выбрать технологию, скажем JAVA SE или JAVA EE(тут надо делить более детально), взять учебник и идти по порядку, все также выполняя примеры из книжки, немного модифицируя, если есть время. На этом этапе возникнут еще 1000 вопросов, однако, будут найдены ответы на большинство вопросов с первого этапа.
3. *Изучение теории и ньюансов языка*- до 2 недель. Я его вынес на третий пункт, потому что только имея опыт можно понять для чего реализовано все тем или иным образом. Когда использовать одно, когда другое. Зачем нужны всякие ООП-шные примочки. 
4. *Разработка собственных приложение* - до конца жизни  :smileflag: ! Тут нет предела- больше разрабатываете, лучше специалист. 
5. *Изучение фреймворков*- он не совсем этап, а скорее подпункт 4-го. Однако, достаточно сложный шаг для начинающих программистов. Но он обязательный, надо лишь для него созреть.

----------


## _^._.^_

Интересно узнать по поводу IT школы Hillel International, кто-то её заканчивал, какие отзывы, спасибо.

----------


## BagOC

Сегодня сходил к ним. Заполнил анкету и тест(из 4х вопросов аля принципы ООП и что такое наследование).
Сказали вечерняя группа(стартует 3 июня) уже набрана, но есть шанс что будет набираться вторая.
Отзывов я так думаю пока мало шансов найти, т.к. на сколько я знаю это только второй набор.
А так по обстановке/атмосфере - очень даже ничего. На уровне.

----------


## makerdream

Sergeevich, maxx спасибо !

Вы работаете по этой теме или же это больше ваше хобби?

----------


## Nikles

> Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...


 тынц

----------


## maxx™

> Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...


 Не помогут тебе записи.
В 10-м классе у меня не было компьютера, как-то общаясь с друзьями у которых были Вектор 06Ц что-то слегка видел. Потом летом между 10-м и 11-м классом мне купили Вектор-06Ц (есть до сих пор в рабочем состоянии). Ну через пару часов после его появления я написал программу для решения квадратного уравнения. Особо не программировал - писать программы на бейсике, которые надо потом сохранять на кассеты не вдохновляло. Через месяц где-то  после покупки меня положили в больницу на операцию. Пока лежал после операции читал ассемблер КР580ВМ80. Не вдохновился. Потом купил дисковод, ради интереса писал простые программы по расчету чего-то, рисованию всяких графиков и т.д. В 11-м выгнали с уроков информатики меня и еще пару таких же, чтоб не мешали. Сказали прийти в конце года. Потом поступил, в академии устроился на кафедру, где играли, писали программы для института всякие уже на с++ (до этого был бейсик). Прошли 5 лет, особо я программистом не был, больше стал админом. На 5-м курсе нам в общаге поставили таксофон с карточками. На время дипломного проектирования мы занялись подделкой карточек для него (подделка ради подделки, у нас были на то время технологические карточки и сам факт бесплатных звонков нас вообще не интересовал), для чего пришлось выучить  ассемблер микрочиповских контроллеров (карточку так и не сделали рабочую.  В моем ридере оригинальная карточка и моя читалась одинаково, но таксофон мою не видел. ) пОтом диплом, пошел работать админом, пописывал в 1С, через пару лет  пошел уже серьезным админом. Ну и так, ради хобби во время админства пописывал всякие мелкие утилиты и сайты для админства, причем на чем угодно - c#, php, c++ c QT, позже много писал на повершеле для автоматизации своих процессов по админству, попутно дома делал мелкие поделки на атмеловских контроллерах. А потом в силу определенных обстоятельств за 2 месяца освоил (выучил наверное все-таки не правильно, многого я конечно не знал) джаву и пошел  джава-разработчиком.

----------


## 2pedro

> ..... А потом в силу определенных обстоятельств за 2 месяца освоил (выучил наверное все-таки не правильно, многого я конечно не знал) джаву и пошел  джава-разработчиком.


  А если не секрет, в какую контору? Как туда попали? Как собеседование прошли? Поподробнее, если можно =))

----------


## makerdream

> Не помогут тебе записи.


 А что же делать)). Комьюнити у меня не то, друзья - знакомые , все не по этой части, ни спросить - ни поговорить)

----------


## Fallout

> А что же делать)). Комьюнити у меня не то, друзья - знакомые , все не по этой части, ни спросить - ни поговорить)


 Не беда, если заниматься этим то появятся те с которыми можно и поговорить.

(Странно, когда то стучался в аську к людям у кого нужное в интересах было указано, в ирке задавал вопросы, на буржуйских неанглоязычных форумах искал ответы пользуясь переводчиком и отсутствие друзей не мешало)

----------


## maxx™

> А что же делать)). Комьюнити у меня не то, друзья - знакомые , все не по этой части, ни спросить - ни поговорить)


 Разбалованные какие все стали. Конец 90-х. Чтоб начать програмировать микроконтроллер надо было пару дней смотреть по инету чтоб найти пару простейших примеров, схему програматора и софт к нему.  Готовых библиотек практически не было, книг тоже. Из документации - пдфка на микроконтроллер от производителя. И писали же как-то. Программирование для компов тоже самое - VisualStudio или борландовские IDE со скудноватой документацией. Не говоря уже о програмировании в досе на турбопаскале без инета. А сейчас и форумы, и книги (хоть и пиратские но много), и документация,  и сайты с примерами и даже обучающее видео на ютубе показывающее как и куда мышкой кликать. Тогда отсуствие знакомых могло влиять на возможности, сейча  - только нежелание.

----------


## Fallout

Все просто, намного ранее этим больше занимались ради интереса, сейчас многие пытаются потому что слышали что тут относительно много денег

----------


## BagOC

> Разбалованные какие все стали. Конец 90-х. Чтоб начать програмировать микроконтроллер надо было пару дней смотреть по инету чтоб найти пару простейших примеров, схему програматора и софт к нему.  Готовых библиотек практически не было, книг тоже. Из документации - пдфка на микроконтроллер от производителя. И писали же как-то. Программирование для компов тоже самое - VisualStudio или борландовские IDE со скудноватой документацией. Не говоря уже о програмировании в досе на турбопаскале без инета. А сейчас и форумы, и книги (хоть и пиратские но много), и документация,  и сайты с примерами и даже обучающее видео на ютубе показывающее как и куда мышкой кликать. Тогда отсуствие знакомых могло влиять на возможности, сейча  - только нежелание.


 Полностью согласен. При нынешних темпах распространения информации и свободным/*бесплатным* доступом к ней, найти и выучить можно* что угодно*. Хоть как ракету в стратосферу запустить. Не говоря уже о Джаве - самом популярном языке программирования на сегодняшний день.
Все упирается в желание и время. Профессианалом по видео из ютуба вы конечно не станете, но получить базу с которой можно собеседоваться на позицию джуна можно ИМХО за пару месяцев - пол года(это если паралельно работать).

----------


## Fallout

> Все упирается в желание и время. Профессианалом по видео из ютуба вы конечно не станете, но получить базу с которой можно собеседоваться на позицию джуна можно ИМХО за пару месяцев - пол года(это если паралельно работать).


 Это наверно при условии что таки есть опыт в разработке, и подтягиваем только java, иначе "пару месяцев" звучит утопично

----------


## BagOC

> Это наверно при условии что таки есть опыт в разработке, и подтягиваем только java, иначе "пару месяцев" звучит утопично


 Все зависит от загрузки на работе. Может я приуменьшил, но думаю пару месяцев если не работать, и пол года если работать. Как то так.

И да - без опыта в разработке(ну базовые знания ПК конечно должны быть и причем на уровне).

----------


## Fallout

> Все зависит от загрузки на работе. Может я приуменьшил, но думаю пару месяцев если не работать, и пол года если работать. Как то так.
> 
> И да - без опыта в разработке(ну базовые знания ПК конечно должны быть и причем на уровне).


 Очень сомневаюсь, хотя может сейчас уровень джуниоров значительно понизился и берут хоть кого то.

Но вообще конечно не стоит забывать что знания не единственный фактор который влияет на первое трудоустройство, есть еще простое везение. Знаю примеры когда год и более изучали и штурмовали компании, и примеры другие. когда люди знали гораздо меньше по сравнению с первыми, но попадали в штат та как нужно было набрать народ по плану.

В лучшем случае за это время помимо базовых концепций програмирования, базового ООП и синтаксиcа java,  еще можно успеть натаскать человека на типичные вопросы на собеседованиях

----------


## maxx™

> Это наверно при условии что таки есть опыт в разработке, и подтягиваем только java, иначе "пару месяцев" звучит утопично


 Естественно, что пара месяцев с нуля звучит утопично. Но что-то писать через пару месяцев - вполне реально. Тем более когда есть гугл и можно смотреть примеры.

----------


## BagOC

Не знаю можно ли постить ссылки, но на Хабре есть статься: "Я переучиваю людей на Java-программистов"
Собственно цитата из нее:
"В результате я переучиваю своих друзей и знакомых на программистов. Весь процесс занимает от двух до трех месяцев. 25 уроков по 4 часа. Потом все смогли устроиться программистами."
Я понимаю что учиться самому и учиться у когото - две большие разницы. Поэтому смело умножаем на 2.
Пара месяцев - согласен, загнул.

----------


## Fallout

> Не знаю можно ли постить ссылки, но на Хабре есть статься: "Я переучиваю людей на Java-программистов"
> Собственно цитата из нее:
> "В результате я переучиваю своих друзей и знакомых на программистов. Весь процесс занимает от двух до трех месяцев. 25 уроков по 4 часа. Потом все смогли устроиться программистами."
> Я понимаю что учиться самому и учиться у когото - две большие разницы. Поэтому смело умножаем на 2.
> Пара месяцев - согласен, загнул.


 Только одно удивительно почему такие примеры единичные? Я весьма скепритически отношусь к таким заявлениям, и больше склонен верить что там сущестовал сильный локальный дефицит кадров и набирали много джуниоров и эти люди были натасканы на прохождение собеседования, да и по времени там все это растянуто по времени на 5 лет и 11 человек, толи там изначально сильно отбор, толи считались только те кто дошел до конца курсов.

Хотя впринципе такое возможно и Индия и прочие легко подтверждают это :smileflag:

----------


## Peroxide

> И все таки , господа те кто уже работают/понимают суть программирования. Можно ли САМОМУ  по книгам, мануалам и по видео которые есть в интеренете (Ю. Ткач, Тимур Батыршинов и  т д) обучиться программированию на приемлимом уровне. До Juniora хотябы  -или же все таки нужно искать человека который тебе поможет изучить?  Может кто натыкался на блог, записи,статьи людей которые сами обучались и както это осветили...


 Можно.
Я сам себе решил, что хочу программировать, будучи 24-летним лбом и сидя дома с дипломом о высшем техническом (не ИТ!) образовании и без работы. Скачал книги по джаве, читал, разбирался (на первом курсе в первом семестре бейсик изучали, почти всё забыл, но хоть что-то всплыло и помогло), что-то пробовал сам в блокноте писать, через командную строку компилировать какие-то хэлловорды.
    Потом от знакомого тестировщика узнал, что есть такие штуки IDE. Скачал, попробовал, понравилось. Попробовал походить на собеседования на QA, благодаря таким собеседованиям узнал, что в джаве есть коллекции, потоки и вообще есть онлайн документация, где всё написано))
    Делал тестовые задания (в сроки никогда не укладывался, но всегда делал до конца, чисто для себя). Года полтора назад узнал, что есть такая мобильная ОС Андроид и под неё пишут на джаве, нашёл видеоуроки "для чайников" на ютубе и понеслось))
В общем, уже где-то год работаю.
А вы ищите дальше, кто вас научит

----------


## luntik99

> Можно.
> Я сам себе решил, что хочу программировать, будучи 24-летним лбом и сидя дома с дипломом о высшем техническом (не ИТ!) образовании и без работы. Скачал книги по джаве, читал, разбирался (на первом курсе в первом семестре бейсик изучали, почти всё забыл, но хоть что-то всплыло и помогло), что-то пробовал сам в блокноте писать, через командную строку компилировать какие-то хэлловорды.
>     Потом от знакомого тестировщика узнал, что есть такие штуки IDE. Скачал, попробовал, понравилось. Попробовал походить на собеседования на QA, благодаря таким собеседованиям узнал, что в джаве есть коллекции, потоки и вообще есть онлайн документация, где всё написано))
>     Делал тестовые задания (в сроки никогда не укладывался, но всегда делал до конца, чисто для себя). Года полтора назад узнал, что есть такая мобильная ОС Андроид и под неё пишут на джаве, нашёл видеоуроки "для чайников" на ютубе и понеслось))
> В общем, уже где-то год работаю.
> А вы ищите дальше, кто вас научит


 Не все могут спокойно изучать дома не работая, и не все имеют знакомого тестировщика-программиста. Многие параллельно работают и имеют недостаточно времени, и подсказать некому. Поэтому люди ищут возможность сэкономить время и иметь конкретный результат: деньги + немного времени на курсы = знания = работа.
К сожалению, никакие курсы не дадут знания и навыки, пока сам не начнешь код писать. Пока я видел только одну неплохую автоматизированную обучалку, которая дает результат - навык написания кода. Еще могут дать результат частные занятия с преподавателем, но это довольно дорого. Курсы, к сожалению, обычно упирают на теорию, а практика зависит от того, насколько сам студент старается и сколько уделяет времени. Не уделяешь времени практике - нет результата.

----------


## Peroxide

> Не все могут спокойно изучать дома не работая, и не все имеют знакомого тестировщика-программиста. Многие параллельно работают и имеют недостаточно времени, и подсказать некому. Поэтому люди ищут возможность сэкономить время и иметь конкретный результат: деньги + немного времени на курсы = знания = работа.
> К сожалению, никакие курсы не дадут знания и навыки, пока сам не начнешь код писать. Пока я видел только одну неплохую автоматизированную обучалку, которая дает результат - навык написания кода. Еще могут дать результат частные занятия с преподавателем, но это довольно дорого. Курсы, к сожалению, обычно упирают на теорию, а практика зависит от того, насколько сам студент старается и сколько уделяет времени. Не уделяешь времени практике - нет результата.


 Из полутора лет самостоятельного изучения программирования я 10 месяцев работал полный рабочий день. Работа с программированием связана не была. Кодил на работе (вместо по контактикам сидеть), кодил дома после работы, иногда до 3-х часов утра.
Конкретный результат даёт только опыт и ничего больше. Чтобы более-менее гарантированно устроиться на работу, желательно иметь какой-то готовый написанный тобой продукт, который можно кому-то показать. Это уже о чём-то говорит работодателю.
За деньги опыт, увы, не купить  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> Не все могут спокойно изучать дома не работая, и не все имеют знакомого тестировщика-программиста. Многие параллельно работают и имеют недостаточно времени, и подсказать некому. Поэтому люди ищут возможность сэкономить время и иметь конкретный результат: деньги + немного времени на курсы = знания = работа.


 Чем только люди не оправдывают свое желание не учиться.  Я ж уже писал - чуть больше 15-ти лет назад не было ни инета, ни друзей, ни документации.

----------


## makerdream

А какие проекты (например) выполняет среднестатистический java разработчик? (на php более менее понятно чем занимаются люди)
Какое бы дали задание, если бы я например пришел в первый день на работу в одну из фирм?

----------


## Fallout

> А какие проекты (например) выполняет среднестатистический java разработчик? (на php более менее понятно чем занимаются люди)
> Какое бы дали задание, если бы я например пришел в первый день на работу в одну из фирм?


 Что удалось вспомнить со своего опыта: поправить верстку под некоторыми браузерами, разобраться почему не собирается проект, верстка нового резинового дизайна, портирование старого модуля под новую архитектуру, исследование насколько можно ли настроить JShint так чтоб он отвечал требованиям проекта. Как правило задания первые не очень по типичные и обособленные

Десктоп бывает, но редко, часто встречается веб или какие то сервисы. Если веб то в отличие от пхп наверно меньше упора на красоту и точность верстки, главное чтоб сильно не плыло, наверно больше бизнес логики. Но основное различие в том что проекты сами как правило покрупнее и часть и постарее, часто встречается под десяток лет. И основная сложность это разобрать что вообще надо делать, выбить или придумать самому все нюансы, написать код который будет приемлемым и впишется в существующий дизайн и при этом еще нигде ничего не навернет. Есть еще андроид, там по идее проекты гораздо меньше.

----------


## makerdream

> Что удалось вспомнить со своего опыта...


 
А можете подсказатьи в инете какие проэкты на jave  сделаны  (крупные, популярные)
?

----------


## Nikles

> А можете подсказатьи в инете какие проэкты на jave  сделаны  (крупные, популярные)
> ?


 Например одноклассники, линкедин почти полностью написаны на java. Непонятно только что вам дает осознание этого факта для изучения java...

----------


## Fallout

> А можете подсказатьи в инете какие проэкты на jave  сделаны  (крупные, популярные)
> ?


 Про крупные веб проекты выше уже написали. Про не веб стоит отметить что тот же Гугл достаточно сильно использует java, можно вспомнить хотя бы тот же андроид. Знаю что крупные американские мультимедийные компании используют достаточно сильно в качестве серверов приложений для тонких клиентов и доставки контента

Но вообще современный крупный проект часто это несколько языков

----------


## Чебувара

> Но вообще современный крупный проект часто это несколько языков


 Скажу больше. Даже мелкие проекты зачастую пишут на нескольких языках. Взять например андроидовский terminal emulator. Написан на джаве и С.

----------


## Peroxide

> Есть еще андроид, там по идее проекты гораздо меньше.


 Меньше, чем что?)
Андроидные проекты сейчас - продолжение тех же веб-сервисов. Вернее, расширение их на мобильные девайсы. С абсолютно тем же функционалом и такой же сложностью.

----------


## Fallout

> Меньше, чем что?)
> Андроидные проекты сейчас - продолжение тех же веб-сервисов. Вернее, расширение их на мобильные девайсы. С абсолютно тем же функционалом и такой же сложностью.


 Чем остальные java проекты , не считая JME
То есть они сами по себе сервисы если тот же функционал? :smileflag:  
Какой процент приложений под мобильные устройства которые пишутся больше чем полгода при полной занятости и при этом задействован хотя бы десяток людей которые пишут код? Действительно более мение крупные и сложные приложения под андроид это относительная редкость среди огромного количества проектов что делаются за пару месяцев несколькими людьми

----------


## Fallout

> Скажу больше. Даже мелкие проекты зачастую пишут на нескольких языках. Взять например андроидовский terminal emulator. Написан на джаве и С.


 Ну без С вообще редко куда. :smileflag:  Правда подозреваю что в этом конкретном случае просто воспользовались готовым С кодом, и не хотели портировать его

----------


## maxx™

> А можете подсказатьи в инете какие проэкты на jave  сделаны  (крупные, популярные)
> ?


 Ну вот есть архикад - написан на Джаве. Иногда приложения, которые имеют версии для винды, линукса и макоси написаны на Джава. Пользователи таких приложений иногда даже не подозревают, что это Джава. Работают, Джавы не требуют, потому как с нею распространяются или Джава-код конвертирован в экзешник.

----------


## andruha1981

Реально тема себя исчерпала при наличии десятка хороших видеокурсов, выложенных на рутрекере и на многих других ресурсах. Достаточно просто набрать в гугле video, java курс и торрент или что-то подобное и сразу все найдется. Плюс отсканированны и Шилдт, и Хорстман, и Эккель (и даже Седжвик с алгоритмами!!!). А на английском языке вообще хороших книг на порядок больше. Бери, качай и повторяй. Что касается практики, то очень просто поставить перед собой задачу и самому ее решать. За задачами дело не станет при наличии стековерфло или сайберфорума. Так что спасение утопающих... А вопросы типа "я не могу сам", "помогите" при наличии ссылок, гугла и ётюба все-равно ни к чему не приведут. Вас насильно или даже бесплатно никто учить не будет. Единственным барьером может быть только мотивация или ее отсутствие. Но это уже другая тема.

----------


## Пульсар

Андрюха я так понимаю, что вы прочитали и проработали книги  Шилдта, Хорстмана и Эккеля (и даже Седжвика), а также просмотрели несколько видеокурсов  и теперь синьор как минимум.  И сколько примерно ушло у Вас времени, что проработать книгу Thinking in Java?   Я просто спрашиваю, чтобы получить представление о необходимом времени.

----------


## andruha1981

Нет, к сожалению я занимался вопросами диссертации и пока что не получилось полностью посвятить себя Java. Я определенное время наводил справки и поэтому немного ориентируюсь в источниках)). Эккеля получилось освоить приблизительно за 2 месяца, но только из за загруженности (параллельно приходилось готовиться к тестовому FCE). Хорстман - более глубокая книжка и там 2 тома. Так что на них уйдет больше времени, особенно на второй том. Что касается Эккеля, то сразу советую брать английский вариант, в котором есть и задания и больше параграфов. Если нет проблемы с английским, то это прекрасный вариант. Из Шилдта я бы посоветовал только Java для начинающих, а полный справочник - это не та книга по которой можно научиться. Это все-таки справочник. Но это лично мое мнение. По алгоритмам я бы посоветовал Седжвика или Лафорре. Там очень подробно описано для Java. Но если хочется покопаться, то многие рекомендуют Кормена. Из видеокурсов я бы тоже посоветовал сразу слушать английские чтобы одновременно привыкать и к английскому языку. Я не спорю о том что с преподавателем заниматься хорошо, но на своей работе я знаю немало примеров людей, которые из тестировщиков переходили в разработчики и разбирались во всем сами. При этом это было несколько лет назад, когда из доступных сейчас курсов видео и книг была наверно только 10 часть, если не меньше. И люди сами поставили цель и добились успеха. Также я знаю пример человека, который не имея компьютера в конце 90-х стал сначала прекрасным программистом на Delphi (не имея бэкграунда в ит), а сейчас является очень серьезным специалистом и в C#, и в Java и в C++. Человек сделал себя сам в то время когда в интернете не было даже сотой доли того, что есть сейчас. Сейчас просто открываешь гугл и все готово.

----------


## Peroxide

> Чем остальные java проекты , не считая JME
> То есть они сами по себе сервисы если тот же функционал? 
> Какой процент приложений под мобильные устройства которые пишутся больше чем полгода при полной занятости и при этом задействован хотя бы десяток людей которые пишут код? Действительно более мение крупные и сложные приложения под андроид это относительная редкость среди огромного количества проектов что делаются за пару месяцев несколькими людьми


 Давно сюда не заходил, времени мало было.
Но таки отвечу.
Да, они сами выполняют всю обработку данных, работают через протокол с веб-сервисами для синхронизации баз. Это не просто юайные красивые картинки и кнопочки. Зачастую они могут работать, даже не имея выхода в сеть и просто синхронизируются, когда он появляется (таковы реалии, покрытие есть далеко не везде и не всегда, где может оказаться и использоваться девайс).
Я не знаю, какой процент, но почему-то что на прошлой, что на нынешней работах мне приходится трудится над большими проектами, которые пишут бывает, что и 10 человек. Причём, не месяцами, а даже годами. И таких проектов очень много.
(При этом не спорю, у меня у самого есть приложения, в том числе и на гугл плей, писанные лично мной от пары дней до пары месяцев).
Про относительную редкость - их не меньше в общем, чем веб-проектов (т.к. на каждый веб-проект рано или поздно пишутся мобильные приложения). Просто в общем мелких мобильных приложений в десятки раз больше.
Никому не придёт в голову писать на J2EE самому маленький проектик и уж точно вряд ли кому удастся этот проектик с пользой применять. В Андроиде же - запросто. Мелких приложений с миллионными тиражами - валом.

----------


## maxx™

> Никому не придёт в голову писать на J2EE самому маленький проектик и уж точно вряд ли кому удастся этот проектик с пользой применять. В Андроиде же - запросто. Мелких приложений с миллионными тиражами - валом.


 Смотря что такое J2EE. JSP это часть EE. Делают же маленькие проектики на связке апач + пхп, точно также никто не мешает делать тоже самое на томкате с JSP.

----------


## Fallout

> Давно сюда не заходил, времени мало было.
> Но таки отвечу.
> Да, они сами выполняют всю обработку данных, работают через протокол с веб-сервисами для синхронизации баз. Это не просто юайные красивые картинки и кнопочки. Зачастую они могут работать, даже не имея выхода в сеть и просто синхронизируются, когда он появляется (таковы реалии, покрытие есть далеко не везде и не всегда, где может оказаться и использоваться девайс).
> Я не знаю, какой процент, но почему-то что на прошлой, что на нынешней работах мне приходится трудится над большими проектами, которые пишут бывает, что и 10 человек. Причём, не месяцами, а даже годами. И таких проектов очень много.
> (При этом не спорю, у меня у самого есть приложения, в том числе и на гугл плей, писанные лично мной от пары дней до пары месяцев).
> Про относительную редкость - их не меньше в общем, чем веб-проектов (т.к. на каждый веб-проект рано или поздно пишутся мобильные приложения). Просто в общем мелких мобильных приложений в десятки раз больше.
> Никому не придёт в голову писать на J2EE самому маленький проектик и уж точно вряд ли кому удастся этот проектик с пользой применять. В Андроиде же - запросто. Мелких приложений с миллионными тиражами - валом.


 Конечно существуют приложения под мобильные не уступающие и серверным и десктопным. 
Но даже если сравнивать по абсолютным цифрам то таких мобильных приложений будет меньше. И таких именно больших приложений меньше чем веб проектов. И если учитывать что еще и часто на мобильные платформы урезанный функционал(экраны маленькие, пальцы не мышка, приходится оптимизировать), то имеем грубо что есть сервер с API, веб который либо на сервере больше или на клиенте, мобильное приложение. Так вот последнее редко достигает такого размаха как предыдущие.

----------


## Fallout

> Смотря что такое J2EE. JSP это часть EE. Делают же маленькие проектики на связке апач + пхп, точно также никто не мешает делать тоже самое на томкате с JSP.


 Не мешает, но извращаются так редко :smileflag:

----------


## andruha1981

> Не мешает, но извращаются так редко


  Я встречал такое и в студенческих заданиях, а в некоторые конторы даже рекомендуют как тестовое задание написать на спринге небольшое приложение.

----------


## Sergeevich

> Смотря что такое J2EE. JSP это часть EE. Делают же маленькие проектики на связке апач + пхп, точно также никто не мешает делать тоже самое на томкате с JSP.


 Абсолютно ничего не мешает! Однако, тут стоит четко понимать преимущества и недостатки разработки. Разработка на JAVA дает более производительное и управляемое решение, позволяет легко расширять и поддерживать код, менее болезнена при смене разработчика, более безопасна, обладает возможностью хранить объекты и состояния в памяти!!!!
Из минусов: дороговизна разрботки- спецы java стоят дороже(человеко/час), дорогие хостинги (джава более ресурсоемкая), отсутствие необходимости в возможностях JAVA.

----------


## maxx™

> Абсолютно ничего не мешает! Однако, тут стоит четко понимать преимущества и недостатки разработки. Разработка на JAVA дает более производительное и управляемое решение, позволяет легко расширять и поддерживать код, менее болезнена при смене разработчика, более безопасна, обладает возможностью хранить объекты и состояния в памяти!!!!
> Из минусов: дороговизна разрботки- спецы java стоят дороже(человеко/час), дорогие хостинги (джава более ресурсоемкая), отсутствие необходимости в возможностях JAVA.


 Основной минус в  том, что на джаве нельзя вот так просто взять и сделать страничку. А на пхп можно за минуту наваять страничку со словом hello, вот потому и начинают начинающие писать на пхп. А потом фейсбук и контакт изобретают компиляторы пхп, потому как деваться уже некуда.....

----------


## Sergeevich

"Hello, World" страничка на джаве пишется не дольше чем на пхп (если настроено окружение, конечно). Более сложные странички- тут немного дольше из-за необходимости описания классов объектов, не их комфортнее обслуживать в будущем. А на счет новичков- согласен! На рынке огромное кол-во пхп- самоучек, пишущих "как умею" на коленках быстро и некачественно веб-сайты. Однако, правильный (в понимании качества кода) пхп, не так уж и прост! И пхп специалистов выского уровня очень мало! JAVA-истов же выращивают крупные аутсорсеры, которые учат/требуют качество кода и максимального использования возможностей языка. И поэтому JAVA ипользуется в высоконагруженный, интеграционных и/или высокобезопасных системах.

----------


## d3zmond

Страничка делается ровно так же быстро как и на пхп.

----------


## Peroxide

Как-то на одном форуме пхпшники поспорили с джавистами, кто быстрее сделает)
Было забавно)))

----------


## maxx™

> Страничка делается ровно так же быстро как и на пхп.


 Хочу на это посмотреть. Допустим и томкат и апач уже есть. Для апача с пхп достаточно сделать такой файл:


```
<html>
 <head>
  <title>Тестируем PHP</title>
 </head>
 <body>
 <?php echo "Hello World";?>
 </body>
</html>
```

 и страница готова.
Теперь хочу увидеть как за тоже время сделать то же на джаве с томкатом, можно и без томката, c jetty  это не принципиально. Открыть сокет, слушать и в него потом отдавать контент не предлагать - это не сравняется с приведенным примером на пхп по масштабируемости и возможностью  дальнейшего  расширения.

----------


## maxx™

> Как-то на одном форуме пхпшники поспорили с джавистами, кто быстрее сделает)
> Было забавно)))


 ИМХО - если и те и другие будут писать нормально, то джависты поначалу отстанут из-за долгой процедуры подготовки проекта, но потом перегонят.

----------


## Nikles

> *Хочу на это посмотреть.* Допустим и томкат и апач уже есть. Для апача с пхп достаточно сделать такой файл:
> 
> 
> ```
> <html>
>  <head>
>   <title>Тестируем PHP</title>
>  </head>
>  <body>
> ...


 

```
mvn archetype:generate -DgroupId=com.nikles -DartifactId=HelloWorldApp -DarchetypeArtifactId=maven-archetype-webapp -DinteractiveMode=false

mvn package
```

 Не?  :smileflag:

----------


## maxx™

> ```
> mvn archetype:generate -DgroupId=com.nikles -DartifactId=HelloWorldApp -DarchetypeArtifactId=maven-archetype-webapp -DinteractiveMode=false
> 
> mvn package
> ```
> 
>  Не?


 Ну а код писать? 
Ну и в моем пхпшном коде 108 символов. В твоих командах 152 и это только генерация проекта и его сборка без самого кода. Пхпшник таки быстрее мир поприветствует.

----------


## Nikles

> Ну а код писать?


 Зачем? Сгенерированный проект уже содержит все необходимое чтобы вывести тот же "Hello World" что и твой пример на php.  :smileflag: 




> Ну и в моем пхпшном коде 108 символов. В твоих командах 152 и это только генерация проекта и его сборка без самого кода. Пхпшник таки быстрее мир поприветствует.


 Та ладно, ты шутишь? Разница будет настолько мала, что ею можно пренебречь, имхо.

----------


## d3zmond

> Ну а код писать? 
> Ну и в моем пхпшном коде 108 символов. В твоих командах 152 и это только генерация проекта и его сборка без самого кода. Пхпшник таки быстрее мир поприветствует.


 ну, значит пхпшнику есть чем гордится ))

----------


## maxx™

> Зачем? Сгенерированный проект уже содержит все необходимое чтобы вывести тот же "Hello World" что и твой пример на php.


  Ну чтоб оно соответствовало моему примеру таки придется ручками что-то типа <%= new String("Hello worldd") %>  дописать, потому как по дефолту генерится хоть и jsp, но со статикой. Да и у меня оно секунд 30 только зависимости качало. 
Но тем не менее касательно с чего все началось - чтоб написать простенькую страницу на пхп достаточно найти пример, чтоб написать простенькую страницу на JSP надо будет попутно научиться писать  web.xml, или пытаться понять что такое мавен и с чем его едят.

----------


## Fallout

> Хочу на это посмотреть. Допустим и томкат и апач уже есть. Для апача с пхп достаточно сделать такой файл:
> 
> 
> ```
> <html>
>  <head>
>   <title>Тестируем PHP</title>
>  </head>
>  <body>
> ...


 Если есть настроенный сервер то тот же файлик только вместо <?php echo "Hello World";?> пишем <%="Hello World"%>

----------


## vitalikwild

Господа, а по теме  :smileflag:  Подскажите, пожалуйста, в Одессе курсы по программирования на Java? Мобильный уклон в приоритете, но рад буду узнать все варианты. Курс программирования на Android в Шаге видел уже.

Может кто-то берется индивидуально обучить?  :smileflag: 

Заранее спасибо всем.

----------


## Fallout

> Господа, а по теме  Подскажите, пожалуйста, в Одессе курсы по программирования на Java? Мобильный уклон в приоритете, но рад буду узнать все варианты. Курс программирования на Android в Шаге видел уже.
> 
> Может кто-то берется индивидуально обучить? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо всем.


 Еще вроде как были от политеха курсы и Hillel, последние там даже вроде как с андроид уклоном, гугли

Индивидуальное обучение редкость, так как надо и навыки обучать еще и программу какую то придумать, и за такое время мало кто готов оплатить нормально.

----------


## andruha1981

Можно самому разобраться в Java Core и пойти интерном в тот же Люкссофт. Это будет лучше любых курсов. Хотя конечно это вопрос самодисциплины.

----------


## Fallout

> Можно самому разобраться в Java Core и пойти интерном в тот же Люкссофт. Это будет лучше любых курсов. Хотя конечно это вопрос самодисциплины.


 Не раз поднимался вопрос о самообразовании. Да и я считаю что оно лучше будет, потому как если человек хочет научится то он сам научится, а если хочет только на словах то и курсы не помогут. Но все таки курсы могут быть полезны на самых первых этапах программирования вообще, ну и плюс на курсах если они таки толковый могут давать ценные советы если спросить не у кого. 
Как пример помню один парень спрашивал что то на этом форуме, он учил яву, но оказалось что статья по которой он тренировался довольно старая в оригинале и касается несвежей версии фреймворка, обмануло его то что та статья либо свежепереведенная либо свежеопубликованная была, нашел то он ее небось сам, а не кто более разбирающийся посоветовал

----------


## AlexSmith

> Можно самому разобраться в Java Core и пойти интерном в тот же Люкссофт. Это будет лучше любых курсов. Хотя конечно это вопрос самодисциплины.


 На самом деле Java Core мало, даже чтоб пойти интерном в Люксофт. Нужно ко всему этому свободно ориентироваться в SQL, знать английский, ориентироваться в xml. Очень бы не помешало разобраться в Spring DI для начала. Да и интернатура подойдет наверно только студентам. В моем случае: я после универа работал менеджером в офисе 2 года, получал нормальную зп, но решил перейти в программирование. Самостоятельно выучил джавку, html, css, немного js, SQL, Spring MVC и с этим небольшим багажем мне предложили только интернатуру в Люксофте за 200-300 баксов и никаких гарантий, что я по окончании интернатуры попаду на полноценную должность. А покинуть стабильную работу, чтоб учиться еще 3 месяца за тарелку супа - это риск. Во все остальные компании на должность джуниоров проходили люди, у которых уже было хотябы полгода опыта. Так что не рассчитывайте только на ядро.

----------


## andruha1981

> На самом деле Java Core мало, даже чтоб пойти интерном в Люксофт. Нужно ко всему этому свободно ориентироваться в SQL, знать английский, ориентироваться в xml. Очень бы не помешало разобраться в Spring DI для начала. Да и интернатура подойдет наверно только студентам. В моем случае: я после универа работал менеджером в офисе 2 года, получал нормальную зп, но решил перейти в программирование. Самостоятельно выучил джавку, html, css, немного js, SQL, Spring MVC и с этим небольшим багажем мне предложили только интернатуру в Люксофте за 200-300 баксов и никаких гарантий, что я по окончании интернатуры попаду на полноценную должность. А покинуть стабильную работу, чтоб учиться еще 3 месяца за тарелку супа - это риск. Во все остальные компании на должность джуниоров проходили люди, у которых уже было хотябы полгода опыта. Так что не рассчитывайте только на ядро.


 Ну про ядро это я образно конечно сказал. Конечно нужно знание дб и SQL и английский. XML - это такое. Он сам изучается за день и еще неделю учатся xslt и xpath. Так что по сравнению с дб и джавой я бы эту тему так сильно не подчеркивал. 

Что касается низкой зп в интернатуре а что вы хотели? Чтобы вам штуку сразу дали? Ну так нигде сразу штуку не дают. И я сомневаюсь что на курсах дадут что-то больше, чем тот же Java Core. Все равно вы там будете писать те же хеллоуворлды. Можно учить постепенно джаву и пойти сначала в тестирование. Это подтянет английский, и общие знания тех же сетей, ос и т.д. И постепенно можно перебраться в автоматизацию, а потом и в разработку. Или самому дома по вечерам разрабатывать свой придуманный проект.

----------


## Peroxide

> На самом деле Java Core мало, даже чтоб пойти интерном в Люксофт. Нужно ко всему этому свободно ориентироваться в SQL, знать английский, ориентироваться в xml. Очень бы не помешало разобраться в Spring DI для начала. Да и интернатура подойдет наверно только студентам. В моем случае: я после универа работал менеджером в офисе 2 года, получал нормальную зп, но решил перейти в программирование. Самостоятельно выучил джавку, html, css, немного js, SQL, Spring MVC и с этим небольшим багажем мне предложили только интернатуру в Люксофте за 200-300 баксов и никаких гарантий, что я по окончании интернатуры попаду на полноценную должность. А покинуть стабильную работу, чтоб учиться еще 3 месяца за тарелку супа - это риск. Во все остальные компании на должность джуниоров проходили люди, у которых уже было хотябы полгода опыта. Так что не рассчитывайте только на ядро.


 По состоянию на сегодняшний день, человеку, знающему ядро, нет ну никакого смысла соваться в энтерпрайз.
Там от вас потребуется знание целой кучи фреймворков, положа руку на сердце, мало имеющих к джаве отношения. И шансы ваши самостоятельно дома освоить тот же JBoss, Spring, Hibernate  до уровня, чтобы уверенно с ними работать близки к нулю. Имхо, путь в энтерпрайз джава девелоперы лежит через переход с других энтерпрайз-технологий на джаву. Или через тестирование (годы тестирования!). Если ни к чему из этого душа не лежит - не заморачивайтесь, это не ваше.
Вместо этого, попробуйте изучить Андроид СДК - небольшой порог вхождения (достаточно хорошо знать кор и понимать, как читать простейший xml), а также, доступность (не нужно поднимать никакие сервера приложений и сношаться со всякими мавенами - установи плагин для эклипса, пару драйверов, эмулятор и пиши) позволят быстро научиться разработке под платформу. Вполне можно самому написать приложение на свой вкус для своего телефона. Если оно получится интересным, потом очень поможет найти работу (приложение, написанное мной так год назад уже дважды мне в этом помогло).
    Самое смешное - когда у меня было за плечами уж года полтора так опыта с джавой и где-то полгода опыта коммерческой разработки под Андроид, позвала меня слёзно одна известная в Одессе компания аутомейшн тестером в энтерпрайз - проект. На зарплату отнюдь не студенческую. А раньше я сам к ним просился - безуспешно. Естественно, не пошёл)

----------


## Frid3r

> По состоянию на сегодняшний день, человеку, знающему ядро, нет ну никакого смысла соваться в энтерпрайз.
> Там от вас потребуется знание целой кучи фреймворков, положа руку на сердце, мало имеющих к джаве отношения. И шансы ваши самостоятельно дома освоить тот же JBoss, Spring, Hibernate  до уровня, чтобы уверенно с ними работать близки к нулю. Имхо, путь в энтерпрайз джава девелоперы лежит через переход с других энтерпрайз-технологий на джаву. Или через тестирование (годы тестирования!). Если ни к чему из этого душа не лежит - не заморачивайтесь, это не ваше.
> Вместо этого, попробуйте изучить Андроид СДК - небольшой порог вхождения (достаточно хорошо знать кор и понимать, как читать простейший xml), а также, доступность (не нужно поднимать никакие сервера приложений и сношаться со всякими мавенами - установи плагин для эклипса, пару драйверов, эмулятор и пиши) позволят быстро научиться разработке под платформу. Вполне можно самому написать приложение на свой вкус для своего телефона. Если оно получится интересным, потом очень поможет найти работу (приложение, написанное мной так год назад уже дважды мне в этом помогло).
>     Самое смешное - когда у меня было за плечами уж года полтора так опыта с джавой и где-то полгода опыта коммерческой разработки под Андроид, позвала меня слёзно одна известная в Одессе компания аутомейшн тестером в энтерпрайз - проект. На зарплату отнюдь не студенческую. А раньше я сам к ним просился - безуспешно. Естественно, не пошёл)


 Вы хотите сказать, что Java EE девелопером стать нереально без знаний ентерпрайза других платформ? (.NET к примеру )

----------


## Peroxide

> Вы хотите сказать, что Java EE девелопером стать нереально без знаний ентерпрайза других платформ? (.NET к примеру )


 Почему? Можно пойти мануал кюэй за тарелку супа. Потом аутомейшн уже за нормальные деньги. А потом, глядишь и в девелоперы возьмут.
Но почему-то многие энтерпрайз-разработчики под джава, которых я знал, начинали свою карьеру отнюдь не с джавы. Особенно те, кому за 30.

----------


## andruha1981

Был сегодня на выставке Зеленая волна. У balka-book практически все хорошие книги по Java. Так что кому больше по душе бумажный вариант советую купить. Выставка еще и завтра будет. Это будет хорошим дополнением к любым Java курсам.

----------


## Fallout

> Почему? Можно пойти мануал кюэй за тарелку супа. Потом аутомейшн уже за нормальные деньги. А потом, глядишь и в девелоперы возьмут.
> Но почему-то многие энтерпрайз-разработчики под джава, которых я знал, начинали свою карьеру отнюдь не с джавы. Особенно те, кому за 30.


 Ява не всегда бывает энтерпрайс и альтернатива не только андроид, хотя и редко. Бывают случаи  что и без опыта попадали на около энтерпрайс, но тут конечно еще и повезти должно.

----------


## Fallout

> По состоянию на сегодняшний день, человеку, знающему ядро, нет ну никакого смысла соваться в энтерпрайз.
> Там от вас потребуется знание целой кучи фреймворков, положа руку на сердце, мало имеющих к джаве отношения. И шансы ваши самостоятельно дома освоить тот же JBoss, Spring, Hibernate  до уровня, чтобы уверенно с ними работать близки к нулю. Имхо, путь в энтерпрайз джава девелоперы лежит через переход с других энтерпрайз-технологий на джаву. Или через тестирование (годы тестирования!). Если ни к чему из этого душа не лежит - не заморачивайтесь, это не ваше.
> Вместо этого, попробуйте изучить Андроид СДК - небольшой порог вхождения (достаточно хорошо знать кор и понимать, как читать простейший xml), а также, доступность (не нужно поднимать никакие сервера приложений и сношаться со всякими мавенами - установи плагин для эклипса, пару драйверов, эмулятор и пиши) позволят быстро научиться разработке под платформу. Вполне можно самому написать приложение на свой вкус для своего телефона. Если оно получится интересным, потом очень поможет найти работу (приложение, написанное мной так год назад уже дважды мне в этом помогло).
>     Самое смешное - когда у меня было за плечами уж года полтора так опыта с джавой и где-то полгода опыта коммерческой разработки под Андроид, позвала меня слёзно одна известная в Одессе компания аутомейшн тестером в энтерпрайз - проект. На зарплату отнюдь не студенческую. А раньше я сам к ним просился - безуспешно. Естественно, не пошёл)


 Можно туда выходить из любой явы и даже самостоятельно. Но если самостоятельно но надо много вкладывать сил и времени что тяжело если уже не работаешь программистом, да и морально тяжко, куда легче учиться если ты уже знаешь что это приносит плоды для тебя.

Все бы хорошо с андроидом, особенно для начинающих, но есть момент что насколько видно по вакансиям популярность падает

----------


## BagOC

> Можно туда выходить из любой явы и даже самостоятельно. Но если самостоятельно но надо много вкладывать сил и времени что тяжело если уже не работаешь программистом, да и морально тяжко, куда легче учиться если ты уже знаешь что это приносит плоды для тебя.
> 
> Все бы хорошо с андроидом, особенно для начинающих, но есть момент что насколько видно по вакансиям популярность падает


 1. "Популярность" имеет значение только в момент поиска места.
2. Имея голову на плечах, это место вообще не нужно(чего не скажешь о EE)

----------


## Fallout

> 1. "Популярность" имеет значение только в момент поиска места.
> 2. Имея голову на плечах, это место вообще не нужно(чего не скажешь о EE)


 Не совсем так, популярность тут как востребованность, а если востребованность больше то больше и дефицит со всеми вытекающими.

Получается что у большинства пишущих под андроид но работающих в компаниях головы то особо и нет?
Большинство андроид  программистов уже наклепала несколько приложений и успешно получает доход перекрывающий намного тот который бы они имели работая в компаниях?

----------


## Peroxide

> Можно туда выходить из любой явы и даже самостоятельно. Но если самостоятельно но надо много вкладывать сил и времени что тяжело если уже не работаешь программистом, да и морально тяжко, куда легче учиться если ты уже знаешь что это приносит плоды для тебя.
> 
> Все бы хорошо с андроидом, особенно для начинающих, но есть момент что насколько видно по вакансиям популярность падает


 1. КАК можно в энтерпрайз войти самостоятельно? Как его можно изучить дома? Предположим, имеется просто чувак, знающий джаву (ничего более, просто основы - синтаксис, основные алгоритмы и структуры данных, некое знакомство со свингом, пакетом java.net, сокетами, работой через код с БД - простейший CRUD). Ну кто его возьмёт на проект, где требуется опыт с ORM, Spring MVC, большими объёмами данных? С учётом, что обо всём этом он может знать разве что из книг и по хэллоувордам? Вот собеседовал бы ты такого - взял бы к себе на проект? Или подождал бы, пока эйчары переманят откуда-то готового спеца с хотя бы годом опыта?

2. Не сказал бы. В Одессе и для совсем новичков - с вакансиями да, беда. Но если посмотреть хотя бы на Киев, то ситуация становится совсем иной, а если и на Европу, или США...
Я вот удалённо работаю с Израилем, доволен. Во времена, когда есть скоростной интернет, скайп и git, присутствие сотрудников в офисе имхо необязательно.

----------


## Peroxide

> Не совсем так, популярность тут как востребованность, а если востребованность больше то больше и дефицит со всеми вытекающими.
> 
> Получается что у большинства пишущих под андроид но работающих в компаниях головы то особо и нет?
> Большинство андроид  программистов уже наклепала несколько приложений и успешно получает доход перекрывающий намного тот который бы они имели работая в компаниях?


 Большинство программистов под Андроид в одесских компаниях - это джависты с опытом энтерпрайза, сделавших благоразумный выбор в пользу мобильной разработки. Они привыкли работать из офиса и пока этот уклад менять не стремятся.
Учитывая тотальную бесплатность приложений на PlayStore, получать основной доход от собственных приложений - это миф.
Основная польза от собственных приложений - это демонстрация их потенциальным работодателям. Зачастую становится решающим фактором (видно, что чел не теоретик).

----------


## Fallout

> 1. КАК можно в энтерпрайз войти самостоятельно? Как его можно изучить дома? Предположим, имеется просто чувак, знающий джаву (ничего более, просто основы - синтаксис, основные алгоритмы и структуры данных, некое знакомство со свингом, пакетом java.net, сокетами, работой через код с БД - простейший CRUD). Ну кто его возьмёт на проект, где требуется опыт с ORM, Spring MVC, большими объёмами данных? С учётом, что обо всём этом он может знать разве что из книг и по хэллоувордам? Вот собеседовал бы ты такого - взял бы к себе на проект? Или подождал бы, пока эйчары переманят откуда-то готового спеца с хотя бы годом опыта?
> 
> 2. Не сказал бы. В Одессе и для совсем новичков - с вакансиями да, беда. Но если посмотреть хотя бы на Киев, то ситуация становится совсем иной, а если и на Европу, или США...
> Я вот удалённо работаю с Израилем, доволен. Во времена, когда есть скоростной интернет, скайп и git, присутствие сотрудников в офисе имхо необязательно.


  1. Вполне можно. Тот монстроидальный энтерпрайс больше редкость, и на большинстве проектов нет каких либо особых специфичных уловок для работы с действительно большими объемами данных чтоб это прям различалось как небо и земля. Тот уровень который требуется в 95% случаев можно освоить и дома, нет там чего то тайного и секретного передающегося исключительно из уст в уста.

Тот же Spring MVC я изучал дома, после довелось писать тестовое задание на нем, правда у меня уже был опыт с подобными системами, но на те проекты где я получал такой опыт я попал с нуля. Да и вообще знаю примеры как не так уж давно люди попадали на проекты со спрингами и хибернейтами и прочим не имея толком опыта в коммерческой разработке

2. То что вакансии есть в принципе, еще не означает что их действительно много в соотношении.

----------


## Fallout

> Большинство программистов под Андроид в одесских компаниях - это джависты с опытом энтерпрайза, сделавших благоразумный выбор в пользу мобильной разработки. Они привыкли работать из офиса и пока этот уклад менять не стремятся.
> Учитывая тотальную бесплатность приложений на PlayStore, получать основной доход от собственных приложений - это миф.
> Основная польза от собственных приложений - это демонстрация их потенциальным работодателям. Зачастую становится решающим фактором (видно, что чел не теоретик).


 Ну если они не сильно успели въехать в энтерпрайс тогда может тот же андроид и был благоразумным выбором, как и для начинающих. Ибо устроится легче, порог входа меньше, народ требовался и платили относительно неплохо. Человеку уже успешно освоившему энтерпрайс нет особо смысла переходить на андроид.

----------


## maxx™

Чего вы так к этому энтерпрайзу прицепились? Не энтерпрайз программы нужно писать также, как и Энтерпрайз - чтоб они работали быстро и были масштабируемы. Мало ли что заказчику приснится, потом переписывать все с нуля что-ли?

----------


## Fallout

> Чего вы так к этому энтерпрайзу прицепились? Не энтерпрайз программы нужно писать также, как и Энтерпрайз - чтоб они работали быстро и были масштабируемы. Мало ли что заказчику приснится, потом переписывать все с нуля что-ли?


 Я так понимаю имелась ввиду архитектурная гибкость? А то как то тяжело представить серьезную масштабируемость автономного мобильного приложения
На самом деле не так уж много проектов ставят скорость работы приложения как один из основных приоритетов. Понятное дело если есть выбор и можно за недорого ускорить немножко приложение это чаще всего делают, но чтоб хотя бы десятая часть реально боролись за критическое быстродействие - не думаю. Функционал в основном пилят, а проблемы со скоростью если и есть решают железом

----------


## 2pedro

На текущий момент есть такие курсы:
1. ШАГ - годичные, там и Java  и Android разработка
Можно на них идти без знаний в программировании.
2. Hillel -  у них есть два курса просто Java  и Android разработка и как бонус Английский раз в неделю 
Тут начальные знания должны быть
3. От политеха
тут не знаю
Так же есть много разнообразных он-лайн курсов, на любой вкус и цвет:
Интуит, джавараш, хекслет и т.д.

----------


## Peroxide

> Человеку уже успешно освоившему энтерпрайс нет особо смысла переходить на андроид.


 Как и наоборот)

----------


## Fallout

> Как и наоборот)


 аргументы?

----------


## Peroxide

> аргументы?


 Есть у меня товарищ - энтерпрайз разработчик с небольшим, как и у меня, опытом (год-два разработки, не считая тестирования). На его место я бы не хотел - привязка к офису, меньше зарплата, ну а главное, мне нужно видеть, что я пишу, а не просто код, покрытый тестами.
А аргументы для перехода успешного андроид-разработчика в энтерпрайз?

----------


## Fallout

> Есть у меня товарищ - энтерпрайз разработчик с небольшим, как и у меня, опытом (год-два разработки, не считая тестирования). На его место я бы не хотел - привязка к офису, меньше зарплата, ну а главное, мне нужно видеть, что я пишу, а не просто код, покрытый тестами.


 Есть у меня куча знакомых разработчиков которые не перешли на андроид. Аргумент? :smileflag: 

А между тем у кого не год-два опыта а таки освоил успешно энтерпрайс, зарплаты в среднем по палате больше чем у андроид.
Из за того что андроид чаще фрилансят и там больше по мелочи то вариантов не привязки к офису по идее больше, но это не значит что и в энтерпрайсе все может быть только в офисе.
Андроид был а может и сечас местами выгоден больше для начинающих, так как порог вхождения там ниже, зарплаты были относительно хорошие особенно для начинающих, то есть коэффициент напрягаемость/зарплата очень хороший. Но тем кто уже освоил энтерпрайсную яву и получал хорошие ЗП, переходить на андроид смысла особо не было, разве что из за какойто особой любви или побуждений.




> А аргументы для перехода успешного андроид-разработчика в энтерпрайз?


 А где я утверждал что успешному андроид разработчику надо переходить в энтерпрайс? По крайней мере пока андроид окончательно не начал заворачиваться вплане работы

----------


## Peroxide

> Есть у меня куча знакомых разработчиков которые не перешли на андроид. Аргумент?
> 
> А между тем у кого не год-два опыта а таки освоил успешно энтерпрайс, зарплаты в среднем по палате больше чем у андроид.
> Из за того что андроид чаще фрилансят и там больше по мелочи то вариантов не привязки к офису по идее больше, но это не значит что и в энтерпрайсе все может быть только в офисе.
> Андроид был а может и сечас местами выгоден больше для начинающих, так как порог вхождения там ниже, зарплаты были относительно хорошие особенно для начинающих, то есть коэффициент напрягаемость/зарплата очень хороший. Но тем кто уже освоил энтерпрайсную яву и получал хорошие ЗП, переходить на андроид смысла особо не было, разве что из за какойто особой любви или побуждений.


 Аналогично я не слышал, чтобы Андроид - разработчики переходили в энтерпрайз.
Я фрилансом практически не занимаюсь. Проект, по андроидным меркам, у меня сейчас на работе крупный (целая музыкальная соцсеть) . Работаю из дома удалённо. В энтерпрайзе много таких случаев?
По поводу коэффициента "напрягаемость/зарплата" - ну, я начинал с 300 долларов в месяц. И нормальную зарплату удалось получить ой как не сразу. Не думаю, что в энтерпрайзе оно как-то иначе.
У меня выходит больше, чем у товарища в основном из-за более короткой цепочки между мной и заказчиком, ну и отсутствием затрат на офис.




> А где я утверждал что успешному андроид разработчику надо переходить в энтерпрайс? По крайней мере пока андроид окончательно не начал заворачиваться вплане работы


 Ты спросил аргументы, почему нет смысла переходить. Я ответил - я ничего не выиграю.
Это будет не раньше, чем он загнётся как платформа вообще. Пока будут пользователи - будут нужны приложения. Я уже говорил, сейчас под каждый веб-сервис нужно приложение. Большинство пользователей хочет иметь доступ к своему уютненькому вконтактику даже с телефона, стоя в очереди, или в транспорте.

----------


## Fallout

> Аналогично я не слышал, чтобы Андроид - разработчики переходили в энтерпрайз.
> Я фрилансом практически не занимаюсь. Проект, по андроидным меркам, у меня сейчас на работе крупный (целая музыкальная соцсеть) . Работаю из дома удалённо. В энтерпрайзе много таких случаев?
> По поводу коэффициента "напрягаемость/зарплата" - ну, я начинал с 300 долларов в месяц. И нормальную зарплату удалось получить ой как не сразу. Не думаю, что в энтерпрайзе оно как-то иначе.
> У меня выходит больше, чем у товарища в основном из-за более короткой цепочки между мной и заказчиком, ну и отсутствием затрат на офис.
> 
> Ты спросил аргументы, почему нет смысла переходить. Я ответил - я ничего не выиграю.
> Это будет не раньше, чем он загнётся как платформа вообще. Пока будут пользователи - будут нужны приложения. Я уже говорил, сейчас под каждый веб-сервис нужно приложение. Большинство пользователей хочет иметь доступ к своему уютненькому вконтактику даже с телефона, стоя в очереди, или в транспорте.


 То что конкретно ты работаешь из дома еще не говорит о том что многие андроид разработчики работают на таких же условиях. На энтерпрайсных проектах народ также бывает работает из дому, много ли таких случаев? относительно думаю что не много, но тот кому это важно такие варианты может найти.

Андроид рынок до недавнего времени рос, была потребность в разработчиках их не хватало соответственно росли зарплаты. Андроид поскольку новый не успел обрасти той неразберихой во всем которе есть у энтерпрайса, хотя возможно уже и приблизился к этому. Соответственно имело смысл изучать андроид так как довольно быстро и не так напряжно можно в нем освоится по сравнению с другим и быстро повышать ЗП.
Если мне память не изменяет то именно ты пытался освоить тот же спринг пару лет назад но не срослось? 

Количество вакансий зависит не только от количества пользователей, оно зависит от количества приложений особенно новых, вышла перспективная технология, хорошо пропиарилась, потянулись инвесторы с деньгами, надо их осваивать - есть проекты есть работа. А ведь как только выходит молодая технология но перспективная, желающих постартапить с ее использованием хоть отбавляй. Но том же DOU сейчас 116 вакансий java и 18 android, пусть даже если там тусится не основной контингент по андроиду то перекос сильный все равно есть и я думаю что он увеличился за последнее время, а ведь количество пользователей андроида только увеличивается.

----------


## Peroxide

> Если мне память не изменяет то именно ты пытался освоить тот же спринг пару лет назад но не срослось? 
> 
> Количество вакансий зависит не только от количества пользователей, оно зависит от количества приложений особенно новых, вышла перспективная технология, хорошо пропиарилась, потянулись инвесторы с деньгами, надо их осваивать - есть проекты есть работа. А ведь как только выходит молодая технология но перспективная, желающих постартапить с ее использованием хоть отбавляй. Но том же DOU сейчас 116 вакансий java и 18 android, пусть даже если там тусится не основной контингент по андроиду то перекос сильный все равно есть и я думаю что он увеличился за последнее время, а ведь количество пользователей андроида только увеличивается.


 На Спринге не интересно писать приложения для себя. Очень много технологий нужно использовать, заботиться о небесплатном хостинге, чтобы... создать несколько страничек, которые можно было гораздо быстрее и проще создать на PHP. Или вообще использовать шаблон)

Корпоративная джава включает в себя огромное количество технологий, это и порождает большое количество вакансий. Большинство из них не востребованы на одном и том же проекте.
Где-то нужно знание Спринга, где-то ищут спецов по GWT, где-то откопали древний проект с EJB, который надо поддерживать. А где вообще нужно писать тесты. 
С Андроидом же все вакансии один-в-один. Ну разве кроме геймдева, но это мизер на общем фоне.
Ну и играет роль, что да, проекты пишутся сравнительно быстро. Хоть проектов и больше, но людей на них так много не надо (команда из 5 чел успевает за 2 года выпустить десяток проектов, а не корпеть над одним). Так что, я не считаю это признаками заката Андроида, до этого ещё далеко. Не имела бы технология перспективы, гугл бы её не покупал.

----------


## Fallout

> На Спринге не интересно писать приложения для себя. Очень много технологий нужно использовать, заботиться о небесплатном хостинге, чтобы... создать несколько страничек, которые можно было гораздо быстрее и проще создать на PHP. Или вообще использовать шаблон)
> 
> Корпоративная джава включает в себя огромное количество технологий, это и порождает большое количество вакансий. Большинство из них не востребованы на одном и том же проекте.
> Где-то нужно знание Спринга, где-то ищут спецов по GWT, где-то откопали древний проект с EJB, который надо поддерживать. А где вообще нужно писать тесты. 
> С Андроидом же все вакансии один-в-один. Ну разве кроме геймдева, но это мизер на общем фоне.
> Ну и играет роль, что да, проекты пишутся сравнительно быстро. Хоть проектов и больше, но людей на них так много не надо (команда из 5 чел успевает за 2 года выпустить десяток проектов, а не корпеть над одним). Так что, я не считаю это признаками заката Андроида, до этого ещё далеко. Не имела бы технология перспективы, гугл бы её не покупал.


 Я тоже думаю что до заката андроида еще далеко, но вот думаю взрывной рост количества проектов уже прошел, плюс платформа будет сегментироваться скорее всего в дальнейшем и будут поддерживаться какието более старые версии андроида и т п.
То есть сама платформа не так привлекательна для новичков как было ранее, хотя в любом случае достаточно интересна ибо это все таки java и можно перейти если что.

А вообще гугол много чего покупает и еще и умудряется выпускать на рынок сырым донельзя, андроид не исключение - так что это никак не показатель, тем более там умеют и закрывать проекты

----------


## andruha1981

> Аналогично я не слышал, чтобы Андроид - разработчики переходили в энтерпрайз.
> Я фрилансом практически не занимаюсь. Проект, по андроидным меркам, у меня сейчас на работе крупный (целая музыкальная соцсеть) . Работаю из дома удалённо. В энтерпрайзе много таких случаев?


  В моей конторе есть много человек перешедших именно из Андроида и не жалеющих о переходе. Что касается работы из дома, то в действительности это очень индивидуальная тема. Кому что нравится. Есть много контор, где можно работать из дома удаленно. А многим работа из дома просто скучна (на работе и xbox и настольные теннис и футбол, даже спортзал). Дома нереально собрать многие прелести работы. По поводу спринга тоже не понял критики. Спринг - довольно интересная и многогранная штука. Многие вещи готовы из коробки (назло изобретателям велосипедов). Хороший конструктор - это наоборот круто. Я не разрабатывал под Андроид, но мне кажется что там не будет такого разнообразия технологий, фреймворков, подходов и всего прочего. Лично мне энтерпрайз гораздо интереснее маленьких бедненьких приложеньиц на этих устройствах продвинутее, телефона но фиговее нормального компьютера. Т.е. в конечном итоге - это дело вкуса.

----------


## Peroxide

> В моей конторе есть много человек перешедших именно из Андроида и не жалеющих о переходе.


 Дело вкуса.




> Что касается работы из дома, то в действительности это очень индивидуальная тема. Кому что нравится. Есть много контор, где можно работать из дома удаленно.


 А не добавить ли нам в ветку опрос для "удалёнщиков" - "Сколько билдится на Вашем домашнем компе Ваш рабочий проект?".
Мой ноут (с довольно неслабой, по современным меркам, комплектацией, хотя и 32-х битной ОС) билдит довольно немаленькое, как для Андроида, приложение секунд за 12-15.
Что с энтерпрайз проектами? Часто ли отказ от отдельного билд-сервера оправдан?




> А многим работа из дома просто скучна (на работе и xbox и настольные теннис и футбол, даже спортзал). Дома нереально собрать многие прелести работы.


 Опять-таки, дело вкуса. Далеко не все любят компьютерные и командные игрушки, а также, невиртуальное общение.




> По поводу спринга тоже не понял критики. Спринг - довольно интересная и многогранная штука. Многие вещи готовы из коробки (назло изобретателям велосипедов). Хороший конструктор - это наоборот круто. Я не разрабатывал под Андроид, но мне кажется что там не будет такого разнообразия технологий, фреймворков, подходов и всего прочего.


 Даже стандартный андроидный СДК имеет имхо, не меньший функционал, чем Спринг.
Тут работа и с жестами, и с образами, и с ускорениями, и с картинками, и с сетевыми интерфейсами современных телефонов, и с распознаванием голоса, а скоро добавляется и биометрическая часть, ещё неизвестно, что там будет, но скучно будет вряд ли.
А есть ещё неисчислимое множество мелких и крупных либок для загрузки из сети картинок, построения графиков, удалённого дебагинга прямо с устройства пользователя и многое-многое, чем я даже и не пользовался ещё.




> Лично мне энтерпрайз гораздо интереснее маленьких бедненьких приложеньиц на этих устройствах продвинутее, телефона но фиговее нормального компьютера. Т.е. в конечном итоге - это дело вкуса.


 По меркам команды - да, маленьких. Даже крупный андроидный проект команда из 3-5 человек осилит за полгода. Но вот один человек может легко себе придумать работы на год вперёд, если захочет, чтобы "мой телефон умел ещё и вот-так!". И таки да, дело вкуса, немногие пользователи современных телефонов станут даже копаться в их стандартном функционале, не говоря уже о том, чтобы что-то к ним придумать.

----------


## BagOC

> ...
> Даже стандартный андроидный СДК имеет имхо, не меньший функционал, чем Спринг.
> Тут работа и с жестами, и с образами, и с ускорениями, и с картинками, и с сетевыми интерфейсами современных телефонов, и с распознаванием голоса, а скоро добавляется и биометрическая часть, ещё неизвестно, что там будет, но скучно будет вряд ли.
> А есть ещё неисчислимое множество мелких и крупных либок для загрузки из сети картинок, построения графиков, удалённого дебагинга прямо с устройства пользователя и многое-многое, чем я даже и не пользовался ещё.
> ...


 И не забываем о многообразии целевых устройств(от очков, до автомобильных бортовых систем и холодильников), что тоже открывает не мало простора для творчества.

----------


## Fallout

> А не добавить ли нам в ветку опрос для "удалёнщиков" - "Сколько билдится на Вашем домашнем компе Ваш рабочий проект?".
> Мой ноут (с довольно неслабой, по современным меркам, комплектацией, хотя и 32-х битной ОС) билдит довольно немаленькое, как для Андроида, приложение секунд за 12-15.
> Что с энтерпрайз проектами? Часто ли отказ от отдельного билд-сервера оправдан?


 А какая разница между рабочей и домашней машиной? Обычно полный билд/деплой происходит редко. Да и само рабочее окружение разработчика стараются минимизировать. Собрать же проект по полной с деплоямии и тестами, может занимать обычно от десятков минут до многих часов и даже более. Насколько оправданы билд сервера зависит от проекта.

----------


## maxx™

> А не добавить ли нам в ветку опрос для "удалёнщиков" - "Сколько билдится на Вашем домашнем компе Ваш рабочий проект?".
> Мой ноут (с довольно неслабой, по современным меркам, комплектацией, хотя и 32-х битной ОС) билдит довольно немаленькое, как для Андроида, приложение секунд за 12-15.
> Что с энтерпрайз проектами? Часто ли отказ от отдельного билд-сервера оправдан?


  Да собственно какая разница сколько он билдится? В той же Джаве с мавеном при первом билде и плохом инете можно джарники час качать, а билдится оно будет очень и очень быстро. 

Из плюсов билд-сервера:
- можно не заморачиваться с предоставлением разработчикам доступа к реальным системам, в продакшн может деплоить только билд-сервер и точка
- если кто-то чего-то залил в репозиторий нерабочее, то билд сервер это оперативно сразу может показать и дать пинка по почте.

----------


## Fallout

> - если кто-то чего-то залил в репозиторий нерабочее, то билд сервер это оперативно сразу может показать и дать пинка по почте.


 Сейчас часто идет к тому что и залить что то не рабочее не получится если оно обнаружимо билд сервером

----------


## Peroxide

> А какая разница между рабочей и домашней машиной? Обычно полный билд/деплой происходит редко. Да и само рабочее окружение разработчика стараются минимизировать. Собрать же проект по полной с деплоямии и тестами, может занимать обычно от десятков минут до многих часов и даже более. Насколько оправданы билд сервера зависит от проекта.


 То есть, к примеру, я поменял алгоритм вставки рекламы в список музыки - теперь вместо того, чтобы занимать место какого-то элемента в списке, баннер его вытесняет, создавая собственный - я должен ждать несколько часов, когда проект побилдится, чтобы убедиться, что я нигде ничего не забыл? Хм, это 10 минут в день работы, а остальное - время ожидания?

----------


## maxx™

> То есть, к примеру, я поменял алгоритм вставки рекламы в список музыки - теперь вместо того, чтобы занимать место какого-то элемента в списке, баннер его вытесняет, создавая собственный - я должен ждать несколько часов, когда проект побилдится, чтобы убедиться, что я нигде ничего не забыл? Хм, это 10 минут в день работы, а остальное - время ожидания?


 Тех кто вытесняет музыку рекламой надо вообще заставить ждать вечно.
Он видимо имел в виду билд для тестеров. Девелоперский билд наверное таки не требует многочасовых тестов, если их явно не запустить.

----------


## Fallout

> То есть, к примеру, я поменял алгоритм вставки рекламы в список музыки - теперь вместо того, чтобы занимать место какого-то элемента в списке, баннер его вытесняет, создавая собственный - я должен ждать несколько часов, когда проект побилдится, чтобы убедиться, что я нигде ничего не забыл? Хм, это 10 минут в день работы, а остальное - время ожидания?


 Если не сработала горячая замена кода, что мгновенно, то перекомпиляция измененных классов возможно с перезапуском рабочего окружения которое стараются обычно облегчить и минимизировать для разработчиков. То есть даже при худшем раскладе это если и не секунды то минуты, чаще бывает дольше потом проверять что там получилось


Если бы так было что 10 мин работы в день то я бы написал это в качестве преимуществ :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> Тех кто вытесняет музыку рекламой надо вообще заставить ждать вечно.
> Он видимо имел в виду билд для тестеров. Девелоперский билд наверное таки не требует многочасовых тестов, если их явно не запустить.


 Многа плюсов по поводу ждать вечно :smileflag: 

Конечно простой билд в подавляющем большинстве случаев не идет так долго.  Но часто политика бывает такой что в репозиторий должен попадать код не ломающий тесты, поэтому если это не столь долго проганяют все перед комитом. Если же тесты идут слишком долго то отдельный билд сервер и обычно какая то пачка критических тестов перед комитом и периодически прогон всех с уведомлением заинтересованных лиц

----------


## Peroxide

> Многа плюсов по поводу ждать вечно
> 
> Конечно простой билд в подавляющем большинстве случаев не идет так долго.  Но часто политика бывает такой что в репозиторий должен попадать код не ломающий тесты, поэтому если это не столь долго проганяют все перед комитом. Если же тесты идут слишком долго то отдельный билд сервер и обычно какая то пачка критических тестов перед комитом и периодически прогон всех с уведомлением заинтересованных лиц


 В общем, спасибо, прояснили)
Имплементация простой фичи с её отладкой чем-то напоминает орбитальные манёвры спейс-шаттла. Учитывая, что в детстве космонавтом я стать не мечтал, я наверное таки правильно выбрал платформу))

В моём случае - просто сохранить изменение и нажать кнопочку запуска проекта, через 10 секунд выбрать во всплывающем окне целевое устройство и дальше уже возня с телефоном.
Тесты практически никогда никто не пишет, оно и не надо в приложении, ориентированном на непосредственное взаимодействие с пользователем.

----------


## Fallout

> В общем, спасибо, прояснили)
> Имплементация простой фичи с её отладкой чем-то напоминает орбитальные манёвры спейс-шаттла. Учитывая, что в детстве космонавтом я стать не мечтал, я наверное таки правильно выбрал платформу))
> 
> В моём случае - просто сохранить изменение и нажать кнопочку запуска проекта, через 10 секунд выбрать во всплывающем окне целевое устройство и дальше уже возня с телефоном.
> Тесты практически никогда никто не пишет, оно и не надо в приложении, ориентированном на непосредственное взаимодействие с пользователем.


 Дело тут не сколько в платформе сколько в организации работы над проектами, и чем проект крупнее тем больше работает над ним людей тем больше нужно какой то организации. Вводятся всякие continuous integration, различные виды тестирования и т п

Про тесты тоже дело не приложении которое ориентировано на работу с пользователем, скорее дело в размерах

----------


## andruha1981

Все таки вернусь к первоначальному топику. Лично я советую желающим и интересующимся начать самим разбираться с Java (и не важно смотреть в сторону Андроида или Спринга). Конторы сейчас такую бойню устраивают за инженеров. Это стоит усилий обучения даже самостоятельного. Ну или действительно пойти на курсы. Но курсы  дадут базовые знания, а не опыт. Так что в любом случае надо что-то себе придумать и делать.

----------


## Peroxide

> Все таки вернусь к первоначальному топику. Лично я советую желающим и интересующимся начать самим разбираться с Java (и не важно смотреть в сторону Андроида или Спринга). Конторы сейчас такую бойню устраивают за инженеров. Это стоит усилий обучения даже самостоятельного. Ну или действительно пойти на курсы. Но курсы  дадут базовые знания, а не опыт. Так что в любом случае надо что-то себе придумать и делать.


 Поддерживаю.
2,5 года назад начал учить самостоятельно. Привело к тяжёлым непредвиденным последствиям - теперь уже больше года работаю программистом.

----------


## al72

> Господа, а по теме  Подскажите, пожалуйста, в Одессе курсы по программирования на Java? Мобильный уклон в приоритете, но рад буду узнать все варианты. Курс программирования на Android в Шаге видел уже.
> 
> Может кто-то берется индивидуально обучить? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо всем.


 Да в форуме я набирала пол года назад в поиске "Курсы Джава" и выходило несколько вариантов с обучением. И сейчас вот есть, в т.ч. индивидуально.
Или здесь  http://java-train.od.ua
человек дает курс Джавы, есть бесплатные занятия. На 1-м занятии доступно объясняет работу с окнами,что только тупой не поймет.  
В это воскресение бесплатный семинар.
Ну это СЕ, не Андроид.
Привлекает что можно взять только лекции (так дешевле , но как здесь и говорили - без практики смысла нет), а можно с домашними заданиями и их проверками.

А по Андроиду у меня вопрос к знатокам-практикам: Мне говорили, что под Андроид обычно проекты короткие и не так много оплачиваемые, как например для автомобильных  или банковских систем, написанных в СЕ.
Это правда или субъективное мнение?

----------


## Fallout

> Мне говорили, что под Андроид обычно проекты короткие и не так много оплачиваемые, как например для автомобильных  или банковских систем.
> Это правда или субъективное мнение?


 Обычно короткие, но всегда же есть исключения. По деньгам, а как повезет, бывает что и мало а бывает что нормально. Тут еще зависит от соотношения умение/оплата, а для мобильных систем оно вообще в целом неплохое

----------


## a1ro

> А по Андроиду у меня вопрос к знатокам-практикам: Мне говорили, что под Андроид обычно проекты короткие и не так много оплачиваемые, как например для автомобильных  или банковских систем, написанных в СЕ.
> Это правда или субъективное мнение?


 Это просто разные весовые категории  :smileflag:  Оплата разработчиков в аутсорсе всё равно сопоставима.

----------


## maxx™

> Мне говорили, что под Андроид обычно проекты короткие и не так много оплачиваемые, как например для автомобильных  или банковских систем, написанных в СЕ.
> Это правда или субъективное мнение?


 Оплачиваются они все примерно одинаково. Специфика андроид проектов обычно такова, что они сравнительно простые и быстрые. А вот для серверной джавы существует ряд проектов, которые долгие, муторные и на них никто идти не хочет. На этих проектах платят больше, чем на других. На них можно пойти и дадут, например, $4000.  Про такие проекты на андроиде я в Одессе не слышал.

----------


## Peroxide

> А по Андроиду у меня вопрос к знатокам-практикам: Мне говорили, что под Андроид обычно проекты короткие и не так много оплачиваемые, как например для автомобильных  или банковских систем, написанных в СЕ.
> Это правда или субъективное мнение?


 Оплата примерно сопоставима с энтерпрайзом.
Не всегда короткие. Я работал и с такими, что годами писались.

----------


## Пульсар

Пишу сюда как реальный участник курсов от Хилель по Java.  В начале  был разочарован первыми 4 занятиями: каждое занятие – новый преподаватель. Потом таки нашли, причём реального преподавателя - в нашей группе читал Ярослав Погребняк, действительно человек с большим опытом и разноплановыми знаниями, что для меня вообще было главным. В результате за 3 месяца прошли  Core и часть Enterprise, писали свой простой http сервер (многопоточный), разобрались со способами подключения к базам данных,  для серверного приложения использовали Spring. Hibernate и ещё много чего. Теперь в принципе понятно, зачем и как используется Java, что нужно учить, что устарело. Ярослав всегда говорил задавать вопросы, и отвечал и на простые, и на сложные. Под конец появились и мастер-классы с профессиональными разработчиками, как было в рекламе в начале курса. Их проводил Сергей Моринец,  и вроде у него должен быть на следующей неделе мастер-класс по рефакторингу, что радует. 

 Резюмируя скажу: мне эти курсы сэкономили очень много времени и показали направления,  с которыми нужно разбираться более детально.  Если кто-то будет идти на них, спрашивайте, кто преподаватель.  Если Ярослав,  можно смело  идти, если кто-то другой, уточняйте кто.

----------


## rokot

Согласен с Пульсаром, также очень доволен курсами. Шел на курсы для того что бы было проще ориентироваться в том что надо выучить, что можно пробежать и на что можно вообще не обращать внимание. Курсы выполнили задачу на 100%. Есть понимание аспектов программирования на Java, есть легкость в ориентировании в технологиях. Но все равно я думаю надо учитывать что Java за три месяца это все-таки 20% аудиторных занятий и 80% личной домашней практики которую за тебя никто не сделает, и если нет на это времени то лучше сперва найдите время для своей практики, а потом идите на курсы.

----------


## al72

Хм, странно что сразу подряд 2 хвалебных про Хилель. Я вот про них слышала, что там бардак и дают как-то сумбурно.  Если у них бесплатное ознакомительное занятие есть - надо проверять.

----------


## maxx™

Если это те, про которых я думаю, то помнится как они в течении для почти всем у нас в офисе предлагали пойти вечером провести занятие, ибо группа есть, а преподавателей нет.

----------


## rokot

так вот, преподавателя нашли, я доволен

----------


## AlexSmith

Могу посоветовать курсы, которые мне в свое время помогли очень. Кому интересно - в лс.

----------


## Arhipenko

не читал всей темы, но на dou.ua есть весьма полезная статья "путь студента" как то так вроде

----------


## andruha1981

Советую сходить на эту серию тренингов Java Master Classes "Software witchcraft" Там Сергей Моренец разбирает очень интересные вопросы, которые вполне могут попасться на интервью. Стоит такой тренинг копейки. В следующий раз будет тема Magic of refactoring.

----------


## 2pedro

Что нового по сабжу? Может кто-то подскажет репетитора по Джаве?

----------


## gof

> Что нового по сабжу? Может кто-то подскажет репетитора по Джаве?

----------


## 2pedro

> 


 Телефон в студию! =)

----------


## gof

> Телефон в студию! =)


 Даете почасовую оплату и узнаете номер.
Расчетный счет интересует?
Или может сразу IBAN?

----------


## rusy_od

Короче в Одессе туговато с Java курсами...

----------


## ellinas

На форуме самоучитель продают, кто подскажет принесет он пользу или нет ? Технологии программирования на Java 2 - Дейтел, Дейтел, Сантри. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2216788

----------


## Fallout

> На форуме самоучитель продают, кто подскажет принесет он пользу или нет ? Технологии программирования на Java 2 - Дейтел, Дейтел, Сантри. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2216788


 Гугль подсказывает что издание книг 2003 года и так как это перевод то оригиналы еще старше. Книги желательно покупать в более свежих изданиях. То что описано в этих конкретно книгах очень редко применяется по большей части, отдельные главы может быть еще актуальны местами, но опять же с устаревшими примерами. Формат таких книг это скорее не самоучитель а ближе к справочнику, для тех кто более менее программирование знает.

По ним уже даже если достались бы и за бесплатно учиться не стоит

----------


## rlb

> По ним уже даже если достались бы и за бесплатно учиться не стоит


 Fallout
А что вы скажете про 
1) Кэти Сьерра, Берт Бейтс - Head First Java
2) Эккель Философия Джавы 4-е изд

?

----------


## maxx™

> На форуме самоучитель продают, кто подскажет принесет он пользу или нет ? Технологии программирования на Java 2 - Дейтел, Дейтел, Сантри. https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2216788


 Если ты будешь понимать, что книга ни слухом ни духом про 6-ю, 7-ю версии джавы, то пользу он принесет. Просто тебе потом придется понять что нового добавили в последних версиях.

----------


## MaTpocoB

Зачем так мучатся, есть thinking in java  в онлайне, вроде этой книги должно быть достаточно?

----------


## rlb

> Зачем так мучатся, есть thinking in java  в онлайне, вроде этой книги должно быть достаточно?


 Во первых не есть - а была http://wikijava.org.ua/ - и неизвестно когда будет (на торрентах осталась версия чуть хуже),
Во вторых да книга хорошая. но 1) не панацея 2) не для совсем новичков 3) как здесь сказали в книге ни слухом ни духом про 6-ю, 7-ю версии джавы

----------


## Fallout

> Fallout
> А что вы скажете про 
> 1) Кэти Сьерра, Берт Бейтс - Head First Java
> 2) Эккель Философия Джавы 4-е изд
> 
> ?


 Эти пожалуй будут получше тем те которые из года в год перепечатываются и содержат очень много глав по тому что редко используется или устарело.




> Если ты будешь понимать, что книга ни слухом ни духом про 6-ю, 7-ю версии джавы, то пользу он принесет. Просто тебе потом придется понять что нового добавили в последних версиях.


 там похоже ни слухом ни духом о 5 версии, и это существенно, а отсутствие деталей о 6,7 версии не так и страшно

----------


## maxx™

> там похоже ни слухом ни духом о 5 версии, и это существенно, а отсутствие деталей о 6,7 версии не так и страшно


 Я просто сказал навскидку. Если там даже за генерики нету, то тогда нету смысла в этой книге.

----------


## Fallout

> Скажите, а без английского реально в одессе устроиться программистом Java ?


 Какой то уровень английского должен быть в любом случае, и на начальные позиции кое где может такое и получится, но таких мест исчезающе мало.

Ну а вобщем сейчас наблюдается тенденция для начинающих что хорошее знание английского таки важнее умения разработки ПО, второму легче и быстрее научить до требуемого уровня

----------


## maxx™

> Скажите, а без английского реально в одессе устроиться программистом Java ?


 Ну если позиция особо не требует общения с заказчиком и ты попросишь в 2 раза меньше денег, то могут подумать. Но в любом случае - хотябы читать, писать надо будет. Как  джаву выучить без английского, если документация в оригинале на английском?

----------


## 5had0w

> Скажите, а без английского реально в одессе устроиться программистом Java ?


 А что, без английского можно стать программистом Java? Уже есть книжки на русском по 1.7, есть толковая русскоязычная документация по фреймворкам и библиотекам?

----------


## 5had0w

> Ну если позиция особо не требует общения с заказчиком и ты попросишь в 2 раза меньше денег, то могут подумать. Но в любом случае - хотябы читать, писать надо будет. Как  джаву выучить без английского, если документация в оригинале на английском?


 В любом случае, девелопер, не знающий английского хотя бы на уровне "читать", вызывает очень сильные сомнения в своем профессионализме. И тут ему уже никакая дешевизна не поможет.

----------


## maxx™

> В любом случае, девелопер, не знающий английского хотя бы на уровне "читать", вызывает очень сильные сомнения в своем профессионализме. И тут ему уже никакая дешевизна не поможет.


 В большинстве случаев общаться надо голосом. Работал я в комодо, так там тимлид общался с прожект-менеджером, а с американцами я за год работы ни разу не общался. И там бы хватило даже читать со словарем. А читающих со словарем и понимающих документацию, но не воспринимающих английскую речь на слух - хватает.  Т.е. такие проекты вполне реальны, но подозреваю, что даже если и найти такой проект, то знаний джавы может не хватить. Ведь нет работы = нет опыта.

----------


## rakar

1000+ часов видео по Java на русском

----------


## Игрок!

> 1000+ часов видео по Java на русском


 в Одессе?

----------


## Чебувара

Ну так смотреть можно в Одессе)

----------


## Игрок!

я спросил про живые курсы ,то что видео то и и так понятно

----------


## KatalistA

Ребята, программисты, дизайнеры! Если вдруг кому-то руку надо набить в создании сайта)

Есть благотворительный проект Время Добрых дел со своим уже узнаваемым лого, большим количеством поклонников и даже государственных наград, есть оплаченный хостинг на од.юа

Если вдруг появится человек, которому интересно на бесплатной основе помочь девченкам как-то визуально оформить свою деятельность - будем безмерно благодарны!

----------


## rusy_od

Добрый день. Хочу описать свое обучение в Hillel.
Обучение должно было начаться 1 февраля, началось на 2 недели позже так как не могли найти преподавателя.
Когда нашли преподавателя, то оказалось что он будет читать не весь курс а только введение в Java и принципы ООП, так как он вообще программист по Android, 
не могу сказать ничего плохого, так как преподавал он очень не плохо.

Через 3 недели появился у нашей группы преподаватель Ярослав Погребняк. 

Пару слов о преподавателе:
1. Отличный специалист в области IT (не только JAVA а еще много - много чего).
2. Преподает на высочайшем уровне.
3. На уроках весело, обстановка не принужденная и всегда можно задать вопросы.
3. Постоянно помогал в скайпе, сообщал о IT событиях в городе, помогал составить резюме и готовится к собеседованиям.
4. Очень энергичный и жизнерадостный человек.
Итог: Если вы попадете в группу к Ярославу, то вам очень повезло.


Теперь пару слов о Школе:
1. Организация учебного процесса никакая. 
2. Обещанные чай, кофе, печенье было но очень редко, где-то на 40% занятий (мы потом сами купили кофе).
3. Обещанных встреч с работодателями не было ни одной.
4. Обещанных посещений IT мероприятий города тоже небыло ни одной
Итог: Школа просто взяла с нас деньги и наняла препода и все на этом ее участие в нашем развитии закончилось.

Общий вывод: Если бы не профессионализм преподавателя то отзывы о курсе были бы крайне негативными.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> Добрый день. Хочу описать свое обучение в Hillel.
> Обучение должно было начаться 1 февраля, началось на 2 недели позже так как не могли найти преподавателя.
> Когда нашли преподавателя, то оказалось что он будет читать не весь курс а только введение в Java и принципы ООП, так как он вообще программист по Android, 
> не могу сказать ничего плохого, так как преподавал он очень не плохо.
> 
> Через 3 недели появился у нашей группы преподаватель Ярослав Погребняк. 
> 
> Пару слов о преподавателе:
> 1. Отличный специалист в области IT (не только JAVA а еще много - много чего).
> ...


 спасибо за отзыв! а вы сейчас еще учитесь или закончили уже?

----------


## 2pedro

> Добрый день. Хочу описать свое обучение в Hillel.
> Обучение должно было начаться 1 февраля, началось на 2 недели позже так как не могли найти преподавателя.
> Когда нашли преподавателя, то оказалось что он будет читать не весь курс а только введение в Java и принципы ООП, так как он вообще программист по Android, 
> не могу сказать ничего плохого, так как преподавал он очень не плохо.
> 
> Через 3 недели появился у нашей группы преподаватель Ярослав Погребняк. 
> 
> Пару слов о преподавателе:
> 1. Отличный специалист в области IT (не только JAVA а еще много - много чего).
> ...


 Так и ничего и не изменилось, с прошлого года! Так же, начало курсов задержалось, сменилось 3 препода, пока не пришел Ярослав! )))

----------


## Sergeevich

Если в этой ветке есть java junior, которые хотят получить опыт, есть задача несложная, которая вполне тянет на проект. Основной интерес, что сервис будет работать для бизнеса. Если все будет- смогу оплатить. Нужно знания Spring, Spring MVС,  Hibernate (все естественно на базовом уровне).
Кому интересно- стучите в личку. Важно наличие большого кол-ва свободного времени и желание писать работающий код который пойдет в продакшин.

----------


## DarkJoney

Поднимаю ветку. Гиллель все еще такое же говно, как и описано выше? Куда вообще можно пойти, что бы получить старт?

----------


## rlb

Гилель сильно поменялся к лучшему,организационно тоже, есть тренера которые лучше подойдут именно тебе, есть соответетственно стиль преподавания которых именно тебе может не понравится... IMХО Одно правило только работает - кто делает больше домашних заданий и прочего тот по завершении более доволен курсами.  Определись зачем именно тебе идти на оффлайн курсы, а не выучить все самостоятельно? К примеру по официальной документации из интернета...

----------


## MrsMoon

привет всем. Изучаю Java . Есть тут кто то кроме меня?
Ищу нубасов для дальнейшей дружбы и Грамотного языка Java

----------


## www2000

Пойди в ИТ Дискавери - у них лучший преподаватель.

----------


## Syrok

> Пойди в ИТ Дискавери - у них лучший преподаватель.


 Сергей Моренец - тоже хотел вот порекомендовать.

----------


## booratina

Только 
закончил изучать основы ООП пиши [email protected]

----------


## booratina

> привет всем. Изучаю Java . Есть тут кто то кроме меня?
> Ищу нубасов для дальнейшей дружбы и Грамотного языка Java


 Только 
закончил изучать основы ООП пиши [email protected]

----------


## Ветеран Труда

где можно получить практику после курсов?

----------


## Euqariot

Подскажите, есть ли достойные курсы по Java (Java Core, Spring Core, Spring MVС, Hibernate) ? 
И есть ли перспективы попасть в Одессе Junior или Trainee на сейчас ?




> Если в этой ветке есть java junior, которые хотят получить опыт, есть задача несложная, которая вполне тянет на проект. Основной интерес, что сервис будет работать для бизнеса. Если все будет- смогу оплатить. Нужно знания Spring, Spring MVС,  Hibernate (все естественно на базовом уровне).
> Кому интересно- стучите в личку. Важно наличие большого кол-ва свободного времени и желание писать работающий код который пойдет в продакшин.


  Может  есть сейчас "возможности" такого рода - попасть в проекты стажером - набраться опыта...

----------

